# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Πάροχοι ασύρματου internet

## erik37

Ξέρει κανείς εκτός από fibair και ioniawifi άλλον πάροχο για ασύρματο internet;

----------


## gamsgr

περιοχή;

----------


## Nikiforos

με ενα μικρο ψαξιμο βρηκα και αυτο http://www.silicontech.gr/index.php?...id=122&lang=el
και http://www.wicon.gr/

----------


## erik37

Τη wicon την είδα κι εγώ για τα Γιάννενα. Η Silicontech δεν είναι πάροχος ασύρματου internet, στήνει δίκτυα, δεν πουλάει ασύρματο internet.

----------


## Nikiforos

sorry ετσι μου φανηκε δεν ειχα χρονο πριν να το δω καλα...

----------


## erik37

Γενικά με ένα τηλ. που πήρα τη fibair είδα ότι έχουν διαθεσιμότητα Αχαϊα και Αγρίνιο ενώ θέλουν να επεκταθούν και σε άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## erik37

Ήμουν στην Κύπρο πριν μία εβδομάδα και εκεί διαπίστωσα με μικρή έρευνα 6 εταιρίες που παρέχουν ασύρματο internet.
PrimeTel, Cosmos Wireless, CyTel, YesNet, BlueNet και NetCom Cyprus.
Βλέπω μέλλον στην Fibair αρκεί να μην την προλάβουν άλλοι...

----------


## gianniskostalas31

Εγώ που βρίσκομαι Κόρινθο έχω κάνει πακέτο μέσω της iwifi.gr και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Σταθερό internet σε ότι mpbs πληρώσεις και όχι μέχρι ....mbps που λένε οι σταθεροί πάροχοι.
Είχα hol και μου έλεγαν μέχρι 24mbps. Ποτέ δεν είδα πάνω από 1-2 mbps. 
Τους είχα πάρει τριακόσια τηλέφωνα, το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε, τους διαβολόστειλα και πήγα στην iwifi.gr.
Μπράβο στα παιδιά που έχουν την εταιρία.
Επίσης πολύ καλή είναι και η fibair από Πάτρα που έχει βάλει φίλος Πατρινός.

----------


## erik37

Από τιμές τι λένε;

----------


## gianniskostalas31

Τις έχει στο site τους.

----------


## erik37

ok. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## erik37

Για Αττική και Ηράκλειο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται δίνει η εταιρία:
http://simpledata.gr/tsd/el/
Για Ιωάννινα:
http://nowire.gr/
http://www.wicon.gr/
Για Θεσσαλονίκη:
http://nictech.gr/

----------


## erik37

Για Κόρινθο:
https://www.iwifi.gr/
Για Ζάκυνθο:
http://www.ionianwifi.gr/
Για Κέρκυρα:
https://www.corfuwireless.com/
http://smartnetworks.eu/
Για Σέρρες:
http://ermisisp.gr/

----------


## djbilal

Off topic 

Για νε υδριθει μια τετοια ετερεια περα απο τις αδειες τι χρειαζετε απο εξοπλισμο και υποδομη, ξερει καποιος να μας πει?

----------


## erik37

Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο νήμα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%BC%CE%B1-WISP
Βάσει πληροφοριών για να βγάλεις πανελλαδική άδεια από ΕΕΤΤ είναι ακριβό το κόστος και γι'αυτό το λόγο βλέπουμε τοπικής εμβέλειας εταιρίες.

----------


## erik37

Από 1.10.2017 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την περιοχή του Νομού Ηλείας ξεκινά η εταιρία *AmByte*  την παροχή ασύρματου internet.
Η αρχική διαθεσιμότητα θα αφορά τις περιοχές: Λεχαινά, Γαστούνη, Αμαλιάδα, Πύργος.
Το κόστος για σύνδεση 20(down)/4(up) και απεριόριστo bandwidth θα είναι 18€ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ και τέλους συνδρομητών 5%) για 24 μηνη σύνδεση και δωρεάν εγκατάσταση και παροχή εξοπλισμού.

----------


## Atheros

Βγήκε τώρα και αυτή εδώ για Αττική με τεχνολογία fiber over wireless . Δεν πρέπει να έχει πάνω από μήνα και δεν έχει δημοσιευμένο ακόμη χάρτη κάλυψης     https://winet.gr

----------


## Geros7

Για Ηράκλειο Κρήτης δεν υπάρχει κάτι; Γιατί μια εταιρία που έγραψε ένας φίλος παραπάνω είπε πως απευθύνεται μόνο σε εταιρίες

----------


## erik37

Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποια.Αν μάθεις γράφτο εδώ για να ενημερωθούν και άλλοι!

----------


## Geros7

Βρέθηκε η http://www.intersmart.gr/ στο Ηράκλειο, πρίν από λίγο είχα ραντεβού στα γραφεία τους και παρέχουν ασύρματο ίντερνετ αλλά το κόστος των 96 ευρώ το μήνα για γραμμή 10Down/5Up τουλάχιστον για την δικιά μου τσέπη είναι απαγορευτικό. Αν κάποιος άλλος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπέρα ας ενημερώσει

----------


## erik37

Προφανώς το έχει σαν επικουρική υπηρεσία. Δεν βλέπω να το έχει καν σαν υπηρεσία στο site της. 96€ για 10down/5up???????
H AmBeat χρεώνει για σύνδεση 20(down)/4(up) 18€ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ και τέλους συνδρομητών 5%) για 24 μηνη σύνδεση και δωρεάν εγκατάσταση και παροχή εξοπλισμού.

----------


## pavlos77

Παιδιά έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς κανένα πάροχο wisp να μας πει εντυπώσεις?Γενικά τι ping και jitter παίζει?

----------


## emeliss

Θα έλεγα να το ψάχνετε. WISP δεν είναι όποιος μπορεί να στήσει ένα link και να το κουμπώσει σε ένα ρούτερ. Ψάχνετε στο site τους τον αριθμό άδειας ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Geros7

> Προφανώς το έχει σαν επικουρική υπηρεσία. Δεν βλέπω να το έχει καν σαν υπηρεσία στο site της. 96€ για 10down/5up???????
> H AmBeat χρεώνει για σύνδεση 20(down)/4(up) 18€ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ και τέλους συνδρομητών 5%) για 24 μηνη σύνδεση και δωρεάν εγκατάσταση και παροχή εξοπλισμού.


Τι να πω, και ήταν η φθηνότερη υπηρεσία, πχ το 2down/2up πήγαινε στα 102 το μήνα..

----------


## kostas2911

> Τι να πω, και ήταν η φθηνότερη υπηρεσία, πχ το 2down/2up πήγαινε στα 102 το μήνα..


Μήπως είναι μισθωμένη;
Τα νούμερα που λες εμένα εκεί με παραπέμπουν.

----------


## erik37

> Τι να πω, και ήταν η φθηνότερη υπηρεσία, πχ το 2down/2up πήγαινε στα 102 το μήνα..


Κάτι δεν μας λες καλά.
96€ για 10down/5up και 102€ για 2down/2up; Δηλαδή αυτοί όσο σου μειώνουν την ταχύτητα σε χρεώνουν και παραπάνω!!!Ευρηματικοί επιχειρηματίες!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Για Κύπρο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται:
http://www.cosmoswireless.com/
Για Ρόδος όποιος ενδιαφέρεται:
http://www.rodosdigital.gr

----------


## Geros7

[QUOTE=erik37;6237802]Κάτι δεν μας λες καλά.
96€ για 10down/5up και 102€ για 2down/2up; Δηλαδή αυτοί όσο σου μειώνουν την ταχύτητα σε χρεώνουν και παραπάνω!!!Ευρηματικοί επιχειρηματίες!!!!

- - - Updated - - -
Όπως μου τα είπαν στα λεω, όλες οι γραμμές που το download ήταν ίσο με το upload 2/2 είτε 5/5 είτε 10/10 ήταν ακριβότερες από τις 10/2 κλπ.

----------


## erik37

Μου προξενεί ιδιαίτερη έκπληξη. Πάντως στο νησί με τέτοια ανάπτυξη δεν μπορεί να μην έχει άλλους παρόχους.

----------


## Geros7

Έχω ψάξει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει κάτι, και έχει αρχίσει να μου χτυπάει το νευρικό μου σύστημα χωρίς ίντερνετ από το Μάιο

----------


## kostas2911

> Βγήκε τώρα και αυτή εδώ για Αττική με τεχνολογία fiber over wireless . Δεν πρέπει να έχει πάνω από μήνα και δεν έχει δημοσιευμένο ακόμη χάρτη κάλυψης     https://winet.gr


Συμπλήρωσα αίτηση πριν 1 μήνα περίπου και καμία απάντηση. 
Λέω ας πάρω να δω τι γίνετε. Μην τα πολυλογώ μου είπαν ότι θέλουν 40-50 συνδέσεις σε μια περιοχή για να στήσουν κεραία και αν μπορώ να βρω εγώ κανένα που να θέλει. αλλιώς αν θέλεις 1000€/μήνα.
Αν είχα 40-50 έτοιμες συνδέσεις και μάλιστα μαζεμένες σε μια γειτονιά θα έκανα δικό μου μαγαζάκι ή θα κατέβαινα για δήμαρχος, δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα.

----------


## gibrakis

Εστειλα και εγω για Πετρουπολη. Για να δουμε! Να τα μοιραστουμε αν ειναι 500/500! :-P

----------


## Lagman

> Συμπλήρωσα αίτηση πριν 1 μήνα περίπου και καμία απάντηση. 
> Λέω ας πάρω να δω τι γίνετε. Μην τα πολυλογώ μου είπαν ότι θέλουν 40-50 συνδέσεις σε μια περιοχή για να στήσουν κεραία και αν μπορώ να βρω εγώ κανένα που να θέλει. αλλιώς αν θέλεις 1000€/μήνα.
> Αν είχα 40-50 έτοιμες συνδέσεις και μάλιστα μαζεμένες σε μια γειτονιά θα έκανα δικό μου μαγαζάκι ή θα κατέβαινα για δήμαρχος, δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα.


Τόσες συνδέσεις δεν μαζεύεις ούτε για το awmn που είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## mondeo

Fibair στην Πάτρα έβαλε φίλος εδώ και μερικές μέρες και πάει σφαίρα.
Το βασικό πακέτο πήρε 10/1 στα 17 το μήνα.
Μάλλον θα βάλω κι εγώ καθώς τα 4,5 με το ζόρι που έχω πλέον δεν παλεύονται.
Για vdsl στην περιοχή μου (3,5 χλμ από το κέντρο της Πάτρας) ούτε λόγος.
Λες και βρισκόμαστε στην εξορία του Αδάμ.....

----------


## andreas.d

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία που να δίνει κάλυψη στην περιοχή της Ιπποκρατείου Πολιτείας (Αφίδνες)? Υπάρχει κάλυψη μέσω WiMAX αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά η υπηρεσία είναι κάτι παραπάνω από τραγική. Γίνανε κάποιες εργασίες για οπτικές ίνες που θα εξυπηρετήσουν συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές για τους υπόλοιπους που κ@τ0ύρησαν στο πηγάδι?

----------


## giorgoskokk

WiMax?Υπάρχει ακόμα ενεργό αυτό το project?Γιατί απ'ότι ξέρω εγκαταλείφθηκε...
Γενικά οι ασύρματοι πάροχοι να ξέρεις δεν διαφημίζονται ιδιαίτερα γιατί εξυπηρετούν κυρίως εταιρίες που έχουν απαιτήσεις σε ταχύτητα και σταθερότητα και δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν τους πάντες ανάλογα με το ανάγλυφο οπότε κάνοντας μία βόλτα σε μαγαζιά πληροφορικής στην περιοχή σου και ρωτώντας θα μάθεις ποιος wisp υπάρχει εκεί ή αν με ασύρματη ζεύξη μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετήσει κάποια εταιρία πληροφορικής.

----------


## STAVROSECO

στείλε μου prv να σου πω.

----------


## andreas.d

Τι εννοείς με το prv?

----------


## cranky

Μάλλον, εννοεί προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## giorgoskokk

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Ανοίγω ένα υποκατάστημα στην περιοχή των Αγίων Θεοδώρων Κορινθίας και ψάχνω για wisp. Η τοποθεσία της μονάδας μου είναι εκτός του οργανωμένου δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και πέραν του κόστους της επέκτασης απαιτεί και αρκετό χρόνο. Επειδή είναι απαραίτητη η διασύνδεση με το κεντρικό κατάστημα που βρίσκεται στο Νομό Αττικής βρήκα από το forum την εταιρία www.iwifi.gr αλλά εδώ και 10 μέρες περίπου το site τους δεν δουλεύει. Μάλλον έχει κλείσει η εταιρία. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει άλλος πάροχος;

----------


## mikeats

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Ανοίγω ένα υποκατάστημα στην περιοχή των Αγίων Θεοδώρων Κορινθίας και ψάχνω για wisp. Η τοποθεσία της μονάδας μου είναι εκτός του οργανωμένου δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και πέραν του κόστους της επέκτασης απαιτεί και αρκετό χρόνο. Επειδή είναι απαραίτητη η διασύνδεση με το κεντρικό κατάστημα που βρίσκεται στο Νομό Αττικής βρήκα από το forum την εταιρία www.iwifi.gr αλλά εδώ και 10 μέρες περίπου το site τους δεν δουλεύει. Μάλλον έχει κλείσει η εταιρία. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει άλλος πάροχος;


Η ιστοσελίδα είναι up again!
thnx!

----------


## erik37

Ξαναανέβηκε η σελίδα, οπότε λογικά δεν η εταιρία είναι ενεργή.

----------


## giorgoskokk

Ευχαριστώ. Θα έρθω σε επαφή μαζί τους. Βέβαια με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι πολύ καιρό ήταν off η σελίδα τους. Ελπίζω η υπηρεσία παροχής internet να δουλεύει αδιάλειπτα. Αν έχει κανείς εμπειρία με την εταιρία αυτή ας μας ενημερώσει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## chrismfz

Ασύρματα δίνει η Optiland για Σέρρες όποιος παρακολουθεί.



Ναι, αυτό είναι με ασύρματο.

----------


## Geros7

Τελικά σε Ηράκλειο Κρήτης δεν βρέθηκε κάτι σωστά;

----------


## giorgoskokk

> Ασύρματα δίνει η Optiland για Σέρρες όποιος παρακολουθεί.
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, αυτό είναι με ασύρματο.


20/20 με 11€??????????????
https://optiland.gr/wise/

Και άκρως επαγγελματικό το site τους. Θα μας τρελάνουν οι Σερραίοι!!!

----------


## erik37

Για Αττική και Βοιωτία όποιος ενδιαφέρεται δίνει η εταιρία:
www.ftn.gr
Για Αρκαδία:
www.skycom-wisp.gr/
Για Χαλκίδα:
internet-hotspot.com.gr/
www.hotspot.com.gr/
Για Θεσσαλονίκη:
www.htelco-gr.com
Για Αθήνα:
www.euro-axes.gr 
Για Πάτρα:
www.fibair.gr/
Ξεφυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια...

----------


## giorgoskokk

Από τη στιγμή που οι επεκτάσεις ενσύρματων δικτύων κοστίζουν αρκετά χρήματα ίσως είναι η πιο φτηνή λύση να "μοιράσεις" γρήγορο internet ειδικά σε περιοχές που δεν έχεις πολύ ψηλά κτίρια και σχετικά καλό ανάγλυφο.
Προφανώς βοηθάει και η τεχνολογία που εξελίσσεται στον τομέα των ασύρματων δικτύων. 
Αυτό μυρίστηκαν εταιρίες που μέχρι και χτες έφτιαχναν ασύρματα δίκτυα και βάσει της τεχνογνωσίας τους πλέον άνοιξαν μικρές εταιρίες παροχής ασύρματου internet.
Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι η γραμμή τηλεφώνου σε οικιακούς χρήστες είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη πλέον ενώ οι εταιρίες προτιμούν λύσεις voip.

----------


## erik37

Και 2 νέες εταιρίες στη Θεσσαλονίκη:
http://www.sqtech.eu/
https://beeasy.solutions/

- - - Updated - - -




> Από τη στιγμή που οι επεκτάσεις ενσύρματων δικτύων κοστίζουν αρκετά χρήματα ίσως είναι η πιο φτηνή λύση να "μοιράσεις" γρήγορο internet ειδικά σε περιοχές που δεν έχεις πολύ ψηλά κτίρια και σχετικά καλό ανάγλυφο.
> Προφανώς βοηθάει και η τεχνολογία που εξελίσσεται στον τομέα των ασύρματων δικτύων. 
> Αυτό μυρίστηκαν εταιρίες που μέχρι και χτες έφτιαχναν ασύρματα δίκτυα και βάσει της τεχνογνωσίας τους πλέον άνοιξαν μικρές εταιρίες παροχής ασύρματου internet.
> Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι η γραμμή τηλεφώνου σε οικιακούς χρήστες είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη πλέον ενώ οι εταιρίες προτιμούν λύσεις voip.


Δεν είναι μόνο οι επεκτάσεις που κοστίζουν αλλά και οι αναβαθμίσεις (σκάψιμο για οπτική ίνα κλπ.)

----------


## gloriak

Ξέρει κανείς για παρόχους ασύρματου internet στο Ν. Λάρισας; 
Είμαι 200m. μακρυά από το ΚΑΦΑΟ και μου λένε από τον ΟΤΕ ότι, δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες γραμμές (βρόχοι ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται) και δεν πρόκειται να κατασκευάσουν σύντομα....

----------


## erik37

Για ψάξου...Τόσο μεγάλη πόλη σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιος ή κοίτα από γειτονικούς νομούς.
Κάνε κι ένα ποστ εδώ για να ενημερώνονται και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## mondeo

> Ξέρει κανείς για παρόχους ασύρματου internet στο Ν. Λάρισας; 
> Είμαι 200m. μακρυά από το ΚΑΦΑΟ και μου λένε από τον ΟΤΕ ότι, δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες γραμμές (βρόχοι ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται) και δεν πρόκειται να κατασκευάσουν σύντομα....


Αν δεν βρεις πάροχο για ασύρματη σύνδεση το μόνο που σου μένει είναι Vodafone μέσω 4G. 
Στη Vodafone κοστίζει 30 ευρώ το μήνα και πρέπει να έχεις επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.
Μπορείς όμως να το πάρεις από τις Ελληνικές Ραδιουπηρεσίες με 17 ευρώ το μήνα και χωρίς επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.

----------


## Panagioths

> Αν δεν βρεις πάροχο για ασύρματη σύνδεση το μόνο που σου μένει είναι Vodafone μέσω 4G. 
> Στη Vodafone κοστίζει 30 ευρώ το μήνα και πρέπει να έχεις επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.
> Μπορείς όμως να το πάρεις από τις Ελληνικές Ραδιουπηρεσίες με 17 ευρώ το μήνα και χωρίς επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.


Και τι σου δίνει σε ταχύτητα; Έχει συγκεκριμένο περιορισμό σε όγκο δεδομένων;

----------


## mondeo

> Και τι σου δίνει σε ταχύτητα; Έχει συγκεκριμένο περιορισμό σε όγκο δεδομένων;


Ταχύτητα έχεις όση πιάνει το 4G της Vodafone στην περιοχή σου.
Έχει περιορισμό τα 100GB traffic το μήνα.

----------


## pavlos77

> Ταχύτητα έχεις όση πιάνει το 4G της Vodafone στην περιοχή σου.
> Έχει περιορισμό τα 100GB traffic το μήνα.


Καλησπέρα,φίλε.Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα μπορεις να στείλεις ένα λινκ για αυτό γιατί μπήκα στο site τους και δεν βρήκα κάτι.

----------


## mondeo

> Καλησπέρα,φίλε.Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα μπορεις να στείλεις ένα λινκ για αυτό γιατί μπήκα στο site τους και δεν βρήκα κάτι.


Δεν θα βρεις κάτι στο site.
Πάρε τηλέφωνο την Τρίτη.

----------


## Jesakos

για λαμια υπαρχει κατι? με ενδιαφερει ποιο πολυ το upload μιας και δεν πιανει vdsl εδω που ειμαι λιγο εξω απο λαμια..

----------


## erik37

Για Τήνο:
http://tinos.ftn.gr/
Για Αττική:
https://winet.gr

- - - Updated - - -




> για λαμια υπαρχει κατι? με ενδιαφερει ποιο πολυ το upload μιας και δεν πιανει vdsl εδω που ειμαι λιγο εξω απο λαμια..



Στη Λαμία απ'οτι γνωρίζω έδινε ασύρματο internet η εταιρία MY HOT SPOT.

----------


## Jesakos

> Στη Λαμία απ'οτι γνωρίζω έδινε ασύρματο internet η εταιρία MY HOT SPOT.


δεν την εχω ακουσει αλλα δεν βρηκα και καποιο site δυστυχώς..

----------


## almounia

Έχουμε κάτι για Βόλο μήπως σε εταιρία παροχής ασύρματου internet;

----------


## erik37

> Έχουμε κάτι για Βόλο μήπως σε εταιρία παροχής ασύρματου internet;


Μίλα με αυτή την εταιρία:
https://www.aboutnet.gr/
Μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ήταν η compunet εκεί αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα.
Επίσης μίλα και με BNtech.

----------


## Artemis77

Help,
Ψάχνω γι internet έξω από το Ωραιόκαστρο (Θεσσαλονίκης) δεν βρήκα τίποτα ακόμα .
COSMOTE προσφέρει Satellite Internet 150 GB με 99 ευρώ 
Και τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και μόνο 150 GB
Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθεισεται ;
Πήρα τηλέφωνο σε παρά πολλές εταιρείες αλλά τίποτα ...

----------


## trapmar

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχουν wifi παροχοι στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης συγκεκριμένα Χερσόνησος?

----------


## tsigarid

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχουν wifi παροχοι στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης συγκεκριμένα Χερσόνησος?


Η Χερσόνησος έχει μερικά σημεία που πιάνει το δημοτικό δωρεάν wifi, κοίταξέ το μήπως είσαι τυχερός.

----------


## trapmar

Τι να το κάνω το δημοτικό.... μιλάω για δεύτερη γραμμή υψηλής ταχύτητας με wifi μιας και ο μέγας ote μας έχει γράψει στα @@@@ του και παίζουμε ούτε 10 mbps

----------


## Jim 1

Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από adsl ΟΤΕ και να πάω σε ασύρματο ίντερνετ με την εταιρία FIBAIR Πάτρα. Τι γνωρίζεται για την εταιρία? Το ίντερνετ το θέλω  για gaming θα είναι σταθερό το ίντερνετ? Όποιος γνωρίζει θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## griniaris

> Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από adsl ΟΤΕ και να πάω σε ασύρματο ίντερνετ με την εταιρία FIBAIR Πάτρα. Τι γνωρίζεται για την εταιρία? Το ίντερνετ το θέλω  για gaming θα είναι σταθερό το ίντερνετ? Όποιος γνωρίζει θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας. Ευχαριστώ!


online gaming και wireless δεν τα πανε καθολου καλα μεταξυ τους. 

Το latency θα ανεβει σε επιπεδα που προφανως δεν θα μπορεις να παιξεις.

----------


## Jim 1

> online gaming και wireless δεν τα πανε καθολου καλα μεταξυ τους. 
> 
> Το latency θα ανεβει σε επιπεδα που προφανως δεν θα μπορεις να παιξεις.


Δηλαδή φίλε? Δεν τα έχω καλά με την τεχνολογία... Η εταιρία λέει ότι θα μου παρέχει επαγγελματική σύνδεση σταθερή 30 κατέβασμα 10 ανέβασμα και 20πινκ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Fibair στην Πάτρα έβαλε φίλος εδώ και μερικές μέρες και πάει σφαίρα.
> Το βασικό πακέτο πήρε 10/1 στα 17 το μήνα.
> Μάλλον θα βάλω κι εγώ καθώς τα 4,5 με το ζόρι που έχω πλέον δεν παλεύονται.
> Για vdsl στην περιοχή μου (3,5 χλμ από το κέντρο της Πάτρας) ούτε λόγος.
> Λες και βρισκόμαστε στην εξορία του Αδάμ.....


Ψάχνω πληροφορίες σχετικά με την fibair γνωρίζεις? Μου υπόσχεται επαγγελματική σύνδεση σταθερή 30κατέβασμα 10 ανέβασμα και 20 πινκ  το ίντερνετ το θέλω για gaming τώρα έχω ΟΤΕ adsl 13 με ο.9

----------


## trapmar

> online gaming και wireless δεν τα πανε καθολου καλα μεταξυ τους. 
> 
> Το latency θα ανεβει σε επιπεδα που προφανως δεν θα μπορεις να παιξεις.


Δεν με ενδιαφερει αυτο καθως εχω ηδη σταθερη συνδεση και θα την κρατησω. την wifi συνδεση την θελω καθαρα για να την μοιρασω σε 2 android tv box, κινητα κ.τ.λ. κ.τ.λ. Ακριβως για αυτον το λογο την θελω, γιατι αν βλεπει η γυναικα μου η ο γιος μου π.χ. σε tv box η το αντιθετο σκιζει την σταθερη γραμμη.

----------


## Jim 1

> online gaming και wireless δεν τα πανε καθολου καλα μεταξυ τους. 
> 
> Το latency θα ανεβει σε επιπεδα που προφανως δεν θα μπορεις να παιξεις.


Τώρα έχω ΟΤΕ adsl 12-15 κατέβασμα με 0.6-1.1 ανέβασμα και 12-15 πινκ 
Αναβάθμιση για τα επόμενα χρόνια δεν θα έχω και βρήκα μια εταιρία στην Πάτρα με ασύρματο δίκτυο ίντερνετ δηλαδή σου βάζει μια κεραία σαν τι δορυφορική και επικοινωνεί με την δικιά τούς κεραία επίγεια...όχι δορυφορικά... Αυτή η εταιρία έχει οικιακές συνδέσεις και επαγγελματικές στις  οικιακές σου δίνει 30 κατέβασμα 2 ανέβασμα περίπου 20 πινκ στα30€
Και στις επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις με τον ανάλογο εξοπλισμό σου δίνει 30 κατέβασμα  10 ανέβασμα περίπου 20 πινκ στα 60€ ή 20 κατέβασμα 4 ανέβασμα περίπου 20 πινκ  στα 50€
Στις επαγγελματικές με τον ανάλογο εξοπλισμό υπόσχεται σταθερό ίντερνετ...
Τώρα εγώ το θέλω το ίντερνετ  αποκλειστικά!!! για gaming σε κονσόλα ps4 και όχι για την πλάκα μού...!!
Τι προτίνεις? Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Geros7

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχουν wifi παροχοι στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης συγκεκριμένα Χερσόνησος?


Φίλε είναι ένας στις πατέλες είχα πάει και γω αλλά έβγαινε κάνα 90αρι αν θυμάμαι καλά... Το είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο post εδώ

----------


## trapmar

> Φίλε είναι ένας στις πατέλες είχα πάει και γω αλλά έβγαινε κάνα 90αρι αν θυμάμαι καλά... Το είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο post εδώ


90αρι.... Ούτε οπτικής ίνας δεν πληρώνεις τόσο

----------


## NikosEvosmos

> Help,
> Ψάχνω γι internet έξω από το Ωραιόκαστρο (Θεσσαλονίκης) δεν βρήκα τίποτα ακόμα .
> COSMOTE προσφέρει Satellite Internet 150 GB με 99 ευρώ 
> Και τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και μόνο 150 GB
> Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθεισεται ;
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο σε παρά πολλές εταιρείες αλλά τίποτα ...


Kαλημέρα εγώ έβαλα Webees καλύπτουν Δυτικά σίγουρα

----------


## giannisrafail18

Σχετικά με το μήνυμα Απάντηση: Πάροχοι ασύρματου internet



> Help,
> Ψάχνω γι internet έξω από το Ωραιόκαστρο (Θεσσαλονίκης) δεν βρήκα τίποτα ακόμα .
> COSMOTE προσφέρει Satellite Internet 150 GB με 99 ευρώ 
> Και τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και μόνο 150 GB
> Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθεισεται ;
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο σε παρά πολλές εταιρείες αλλά τίποτα ...


Καλησπέρα εγώ έβαλα την εταιρία Beeasy.Solutions και είμαι στο Ωραιόκαστρο.

----------


## toketog

Παιδιά εγώ έχω μια ερώτηση τεχνικής φύσεως. Σε μικρές πόλεις που αναφέρετε, από που "παίρνουν" internet αυτές οι μικρές εταιρίες και το δίνουν σε σχετικά χαμηλές τιμές. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι μισθωμένη γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο βιώσιμο θα ήταν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## RpMz

Υπάρχει κάποιο Portal/site με wISP που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα ανα περιοχή?

----------


## almounia

> Υπάρχει κάποιο Portal/site με wISP που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα ανα περιοχή?


Σωστό και εύστοχο ερώτημα

----------


## Geros7

> Υπάρχει κάποιο Portal/site με wISP που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα ανα περιοχή?


Και γω θα ήθελα να το μάθω αν υπάρχει

----------


## cmvrgr

Μήπως ξέρουμε κάτι  για ασύρματο πάροχο στην Ξάνθη;

----------


## te0man

Για περιοχη χαλκιδας τι υπαρχει?

----------


## djbilal

> Μήπως ξέρουμε κάτι  για ασύρματο πάροχο στην Ξάνθη;



Για Ξανθη ειναι η εταιρεία Skynet WiFi

----------


## ΠέτροςΧΜ

Καλησπέρα , μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποιο πάροχο για Λάρισα (για ασύρματο) , τα περισσότερα που έχω δει είναι μονο για Βέροια , Θεσσαλονίκη, Γιάννενα αλλά κανένα για Λάρισα ...

----------


## WhatTheIanni

Έχει κανείς να μου πει εντυπώσεις από Skycom-Wisp για Μεσσηνία; Είμαι Κυπαρισσία και το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά.

----------


## Geros7

> Για Ξανθη ειναι η εταιρεία Skynet WiFi


Αλήθεια υπάρχει Θεούλης που ονόμασε την εταιρεία του Skynet;  :Respekt:

----------


## RpMz

Γενικά όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι με κάποιον wISP, μπορούν να μας μεταφέρουν τις εμπειρίες τους?

----------


## ursus445

Fibair.gr 2 χρονιά τώρα.

Είναι καλά παιδιά και σε εξυπηρετούν πολύ γρήγορα. αλλά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουνε λίγο τα PTP Links με τους κόμβους τους. Ενώ έπιανα καμπάνα σήμα το ενδιάμεσο link τους έπεφτε προκαλώντας ping και χάλια ταχύτητα. Πράγμα που δεν κατάφεραν να φτιάξουν όσο ήμουν στο δίκτυο τους 2 χρόνια τώρα (αλλά πέρνανε τα 22 ευρώ τον μήνα). Δεν είχες δικιά σου Private IP όπως σε ένα κανονικό ISP. αλλά σαν WISP είναι καλό εαν το θες για Broswing αλλά όχι (Gaming-Real time applications) ,καλές τιμές και πολύ καλά παιδιά οι ιδιοκτήτες .

Ταχύτητα υποσχόμενη : 6/10 ( Πλήρωνα για 15αρα είχα 6-7 το 70% της ημέρας )
Σταθερότητα Γραμμής : 6/10 ( Κοβόταν συχνά ενώ εγώ με αυτόν είχα σύνδεση οπότε το θέμα ήταν από μεριά του και όχι από μένα,πολύ ping ώρες ώρες )
Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών  : 10/10

----------


## QwQ29

Καλημέρα σε όλους 
Θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν ξέρει για την περιοχή του Πειραιά αν υπάρχει κάποιος πάροχος για Ασύρματο ίντερνετ (WISP) για να προσφέρει και οικιακά πακέτα?

----------


## erik37

Όποιος ψάχνει για την περιοχή της Κρήτης είναι πάροχος και η εταιρία EuroAxesGroup.
http://www.euro-axes.gr/

Για Αττική νέα εταιρία:
http://www.ewi.gr/

Για Ασπρόπυργο:
https://grnet365.gr/

Για Μεσσηνία, Αρκαδία, Λακωνία, Αργολίδα,  Κρήτη:
https://skytelecom.gr/

----------


## erik37

Για Νάουσα:
http://wifiber.gr

----------


## s.pagani

Καλησπέρα. Μετά από έρευνα ανακάλυψα το forum.
Με ενδιαφέρει νέα σύνδεση πλησίον της Νέας Επιδαύρου.
Είδα στον χάρτη κάλυψης ότι με καλύπτει η παρακάτω εταιρία:
https://skytelecom.gr/
Σαν πρώτη εντύπωση μου φαίνεται αρκετά σοβαρή.
Έχει κανείς εμπειρία; Σταθερότητα, ping, ταχύτητα κλπ?
Επίσης ο εξοπλισμός που τοποθετεί τι μάρκα είναι;Λογικά ubiquiti?

----------


## giorgoskokk

> Καλησπέρα. Μετά από έρευνα ανακάλυψα το forum.
> Με ενδιαφέρει νέα σύνδεση πλησίον της Νέας Επιδαύρου.
> Είδα στον χάρτη κάλυψης ότι με καλύπτει η παρακάτω εταιρία:
> https://skytelecom.gr/
> Σαν πρώτη εντύπωση μου φαίνεται αρκετά σοβαρή.
> Έχει κανείς εμπειρία; Σταθερότητα, ping, ταχύτητα κλπ?
> Επίσης ο εξοπλισμός που τοποθετεί τι μάρκα είναι;Λογικά ubiquiti?


H συγκεκριμένη εταιρία απ'όσο γνωρίζω και θυμάμαι ξεκίνησε με έδρα την Τρίπολη γιατί είχα επικοινωνήσει παλαιότερα μαζί τους.
Στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μου φάνηκαν αρκετά σοβαροί και επαγγελματίες.
Πότε πρόλαβαν και επεκτάθηκαν σε όλες αυτές τις περιοχές?!!!!

----------


## RpMz

Εντυπωσιακή η κάλυψη!!

----------


## Stamoschq

Καλησπέρα και απο Χανιά,

είναι το πρώτο μήνυμά μου και προσπαθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου να βρώ αν υπάρχει πάροχος που να καλύπτει την περιοχή.
Η περιοχή είναι κοντά στο αεροδρόμιο των Χανίων. Για Χανιά έχω δει απο παραπάνω ποστς για την euroaxes, αλλά απο το site καταλαβαίνω οτι απευθείνεται σε ξενοδοχεία.
Η skytelecom, προς το παρών τουλάχιστον, έχει μόνο Ηράκλειο. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που δραστηριοποιείται Χανιά; 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kmpar

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. 
Σήμερα ανακάλυψα το forum μετά από αναζήτηση στο Google.
Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπήρχε κι αυτή η δυνατότητα παροχής internet στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν διαφημίζονται αυτές οι εταιρίες και πρέπει κάποιος να ψάξει πολύ για να τις βρει.
Εγώ βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή της Μεσσηνίας οπότε μάλλον θα τηλεφωνήσω στην SkyTelecom.
Το 24/2 το έχουνε 17,90€ + εγκατάσταση 99,90€ (σχετικά καλή τιμούλα).
Αν έχουνε και καλά στημένο δίκτυο θα είναι μια χαρά.
Υπάρχει κάποιος από Μεσσηνία που έχει βάλει internet από αυτή την εταιρία να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. 
> Σήμερα ανακάλυψα το forum μετά από αναζήτηση στο Google.
> Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπήρχε κι αυτή η δυνατότητα παροχής internet στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν διαφημίζονται αυτές οι εταιρίες και πρέπει κάποιος να ψάξει πολύ για να τις βρει.
> Εγώ βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή της Μεσσηνίας οπότε μάλλον θα τηλεφωνήσω στην SkyTelecom.
> Το 24/2 το έχουνε 17,90€ + εγκατάσταση 99,90€ (σχετικά καλή τιμούλα).
> Αν έχουνε και καλά στημένο δίκτυο θα είναι μια χαρά.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος από Μεσσηνία που έχει βάλει internet από αυτή την εταιρία να μας πει εντυπώσεις;


Δεν τις έχεις δεί γιατί ακόμα και το site τους το πιάσανε τον 10 του 19 μάλλον δεν έχουν πληρώσει ακόμα για διαφήμιση στα φορουμ και social media,  εδώ μόνο είχαμε 3 νέους λογαριασμούς που ήρθανε να μας πούνε για την νέα αυτή εταίρια  :Whistle:

----------


## xpan3

> Καλησπέρα και απο Χανιά,
> 
> είναι το πρώτο μήνυμά μου και προσπαθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου να βρώ αν υπάρχει πάροχος που να καλύπτει την περιοχή.
> Η περιοχή είναι κοντά στο αεροδρόμιο των Χανίων. Για Χανιά έχω δει απο παραπάνω ποστς για την euroaxes, αλλά απο το site καταλαβαίνω οτι απευθείνεται σε ξενοδοχεία.
> Η skytelecom, προς το παρών τουλάχιστον, έχει μόνο Ηράκλειο. Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που δραστηριοποιείται Χανιά; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Κάνε έναν κόπο και πάρτους ένα τηλέφωνο. 
Εγώ τους βρήκα τυχαία στο διαδίκτυο και τους ρώτησα για Κορινθία (πριν δω το χάρτη κάλυψής τους) και μου είπαν ότι θα έχουν επεκταθεί μέχρι τέλος του έτους.
Μάλλον έχουν στα πλάνα τους να πιάσουν όλη την Πελοπόννησο και την Κρήτη σε πρώτη φάση.
Λόγω του ότι έχω μία επιχείρηση μέσω διαδικτύου και την έχω μεταφέρει σπίτι (όπου δεν έχω γρήγορο internet) με ενδιαφέρει γρήγορη σύνδεση χωρίς να περιμένω τις επεκτάσεις του ΟΤΕ στο μέλλον.

----------


## erik37

> Για περιοχη χαλκιδας τι υπαρχει?


Για Νομό Χαλκίδας δίνει η εταιρία: https://internet-hotspot.com.gr

----------


## Damien601

Πάντως στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης οι μόνοι που έχω δει με site που έχει τιμοκατάλογο είναι οι του skytelecom.gr όμως το γεγονός ότι έχουν 24 μήνες δεσμεύσης είναι λίγο αγχωτικο..
Στις Σέρρες έχουν παρόχους με καλύτερες τιμές και χωρίς δέσμευση χρονική...

----------


## zefow1234

ΓΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ ???

----------


## kmpar

> Πάντως στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης οι μόνοι που έχω δει με site που έχει τιμοκατάλογο είναι οι του skytelecom.gr όμως το γεγονός ότι έχουν 24 μήνες δεσμεύσης είναι λίγο αγχωτικο..
> Στις Σέρρες έχουν παρόχους με καλύτερες τιμές και χωρίς δέσμευση χρονική...


Η optiland στις Σέρρες πρέπει να έχει κατακλύσει την περιοχή.Εχει πολύ καλές τιμές.Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε και τη συνέχεια στη Skyyelecom.Νεοσυστατη είναι ακόμα.Στο μέλλον με την αύξηση του πελατολογίου και τον ανταγωνισμό από τους κλασικούς παρόχους μπορεί να αναγκαστεί να ρίξει τιμές.

----------


## erik37

Για την περιοχή της Κέρκυρας όποιος ενδιαφέρεται παρέχει η ακόλουθη εταιρία:
https://www.gogroup.gr/ (GoGroup A.E.)
Για Νομό Ημαθίας:
http://www.samp-security.gr/prima-swifi/
Για Νομό Κοζάνης¨
https://www.cosmotalk.gr/

----------


## kmpar

Βλέπω ένα μικρό πανικό σχετικά με ίδρυση τέτοιων εταιριών ή μήπως είναι ιδέα μου;
Μυρίστηκαν χρυσό όλοι που γνώριζαν από ασύρματα δίκτυα και τρέχουν να στήσουν ασύρματες ζεύξεις;

----------


## Panagioths

Και αυτοί που γνώριζαν και αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν με αποτέλεσμα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να "βρωμίζουν" τα κανάλια και να βάζουν ό,τι να ναι άναρχα και στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## kmpar

Πάντως η SkyTelecom δείχνει σοβαρός παίκτης στην αγορά και επενδύει και εκτός της έδρας της.
Ο χρόνος βέβαια θα δείξει...

----------


## erik37

Για Νομό Καβάλας:
https://www.theplanet.gr/

- - - Updated - - -




> Βλέπω ένα μικρό πανικό σχετικά με ίδρυση τέτοιων εταιριών ή μήπως είναι ιδέα μου;
> Μυρίστηκαν χρυσό όλοι που γνώριζαν από ασύρματα δίκτυα και τρέχουν να στήσουν ασύρματες ζεύξεις;


Στις ΗΠΑ υπάρχουν πάνω από 1500 εταιρίες παροχής ασύρματου internet αυτή τη στιγμή.
Οι χρήστες που θέλουν γρήγορες συνδέσεις εκεί στρέφονται σε wisp.
Απ'ότι διαφαίνεται το μέλλον είναι σε ασύρματες τεχνολογίες. 
Οι επίγειες επεκτάσεις-αναβαθμίσεις κοστίζουν αρκετά περισσότερα χρήματα από την εγκατάσταση κεραιών ιδιαίτερα σε περιοχές πουν δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί συνδρομητές.

----------


## sdikr

> Για Νομό Καβάλας:
> https://www.theplanet.gr/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Στις ΗΠΑ υπάρχουν πάνω από 1500 εταιρίες παροχής ασύρματου internet αυτή τη στιγμή.
> Οι χρήστες που θέλουν γρήγορες συνδέσεις εκεί στρέφονται σε wisp.
> ...


Το ασύρματο όμως είναι ενας πόρος που τον μοιράζονται όλοι οι χρήστες,  έχει και παρεμβολές,    σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί, ναι μπορεί να παίξει το να αντικαταστήσει τα καλώδια ή τις οπτικές;    όχι

----------


## erik37

Oι γενικότερες εξελίξεις θα δείξουν προς τα που θα πάει το πράγμα...

----------


## kmpar

Προτείνω στους moderators να φτιάξουν επίσημα μια λίστα πίνακα με τις εταιρίες αυτές και την περιοχή κάλυψής τους.Θα είναι πιο εύκολη η εύρεση πλέον για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.

----------


## almounia

> Προτείνω στους moderators να φτιάξουν επίσημα μια λίστα πίνακα με τις εταιρίες αυτές και την περιοχή κάλυψής τους.Θα είναι πιο εύκολη η εύρεση πλέον για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.


Το πολύ καλό θα ήταν να φτιάχναμε και έναν "χάρτη διαθεσιμότητας", υπηρεσία που υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως στο site αυτό για τις επίγειες γραμμές.

----------


## sdikr

> Το πολύ καλό θα ήταν να φτιάχναμε και έναν "χάρτη διαθεσιμότητας", υπηρεσία που υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως στο site αυτό για τις επίγειες γραμμές.


Εδώ καλά καλά οι ίδιοι τους δεν ξέρουν που καλύπτουν και σου λένε θα κάνουμε πρώτα δοκιμή.
Αλλά ναι αν θέλετε μπορείτε να το κάνετε

----------


## alexasso

Παντως σιγουρα πρεπει να γινει ενα ξεκαθαρισμα στις υπηρεσίες και που τα προσφέρουν.
Οι περισσοτεροι δεν δίνουν σε ιδιωτες ή τουλάχιστον η τιμή ειναι τοσο μεγάλη που δεν αξιζει σε ιδιωτη να μπει.

Πολυ μπέρδεμα το wisp στην Ελλαδα , οπως ολα , παρόλο που φτασαμε στο 2020.

Για Αθηνα ρωτησα σε ewi και σε αλλη μία και προσφέρουν μονο σε εταιρείες.

* συμπληρωνω : και η FTN δεν δίνει σε ιδιώτες..

----------


## erik37

Για Θεσσαλονίκη:
https://www.webees.cloud/

----------


## kmpar

Γιατί τέτοιος χαμός με την παροχή ασύρματου internet έτσι ξαφνικά;Τι τους έπιασε;

----------


## jkoukos

Διότι στη χώρα μας υπάρχει ανέκαθεν μία καθυστέρηση στην εμφάνιση νέων τεχνολογικών υπηρεσιών και συνδέσεων, έναντι της υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης.
Μερικές φορές αυτό είναι προς όφελος, προσπερνώντας διάφορα θέματα που εμφανίζονται σε κάτι νέο, άλλες πάλι μένουμε αρκετά πίσω χάνοντας τα δρομολόγια του τρένου.
Παράλληλα την τελευταία περίπου 10ετία, έχουμε και την οικονομική κρίση που δεν βοηθά στις ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις, ελλείψει εύκολης χρηματοδότησης και υψηλής φορολόγησης.

----------


## kmpar

Δηλαδή η παροχή ασύρματου internet είναι νέα τεχνολογική υπηρεσία;Γιατί εγώ στο εξωτερικό ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος τρόπος παροχής internet εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.
Τελικά σε όλα ουραγοί είμαστε στην Ελλάδα.Μόνο στο freddo είμαστε πρώτοι!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν βρεις πάροχο για ασύρματη σύνδεση το μόνο που σου μένει είναι Vodafone μέσω 4G. 
> Στη Vodafone κοστίζει 30 ευρώ το μήνα και πρέπει να έχεις επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.
> Μπορείς όμως να το πάρεις από τις Ελληνικές Ραδιουπηρεσίες με 17 ευρώ το μήνα και χωρίς επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.


Αυτό το πακέτο στα 17€ που το βρίσκουμε ρε παιδια?

----------


## griniaris

> Διότι στη χώρα μας υπάρχει ανέκαθεν μία καθυστέρηση στην εμφάνιση νέων τεχνολογικών υπηρεσιών και συνδέσεων, έναντι της υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης.
> Μερικές φορές αυτό είναι προς όφελος, προσπερνώντας διάφορα θέματα που εμφανίζονται σε κάτι νέο, άλλες πάλι μένουμε αρκετά πίσω χάνοντας τα δρομολόγια του τρένου.
> Παράλληλα την τελευταία περίπου 10ετία, έχουμε και την οικονομική κρίση που δεν βοηθά στις ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις, ελλείψει εύκολης χρηματοδότησης και υψηλής φορολόγησης.


Ξερεις απο το 2009 ειχαμε μπει σε οικονομικη υφεση. Ποιος θα επενδυσει τα λεφτακια του σε τετοια περιπτωση? 
Οποτε οτι τεχνολογια και να υπηρχε ποιος θα επαιρνε το ρισκο ?  

Τα τελευταια 1-2 χρονια αρχιζουν και μπαινουν παλι σε μια καλη πορεια ολοι οι τομεις.





Off Topic


		Ασυρματη δικτυωση ειχαμε στο awmn απο το 2002 .

----------


## jkoukos

> Δηλαδή η παροχή ασύρματου internet είναι νέα τεχνολογική υπηρεσία;Γιατί εγώ στο εξωτερικό ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος τρόπος παροχής internet εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.
> Τελικά σε όλα ουραγοί είμαστε στην Ελλάδα.Μόνο στο freddo είμαστε πρώτοι!!


Τελικά στη χώρα μας είμαστε των άκρων. Είτε μαύρο είτε άσπρο. Δεν υπάρχουν οι ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις.

Η παροχή γενικά συνδέσεων Internet, είναι υπηρεσία. Η τεχνολογία παράδοσης διαφέρει ανάλογα το μέσο.
Η ασύρματες συνδέσεις για παροχή Internet, ξεκίνησαν δειλά-δειλά την τελευταία 10ετία. Πριν δεν υπήρχε, παρά μόνον από μέλη ερασιτεχνικών ομάδων με συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους σε κλειστό κύκλο (π.χ. AWMN), αλλάμε χρήση εξειδικευμένου εξοπλισμού και με απαίτηση γνώσεων στις ρυθμίσεις του.
Πάροχοι τέτοιων (με την σημερινή μορφή) δικτύων δεν υπήρχαν σχεδόν πουθενά στον πλανήτη. Από το 2009 και μετά εμφανίσθηκαν εξοπλισμοί σε προσιτό κόστος και με ευκολία στην ρύθμισή τους και τότε άρχισε (μετά το 2010-11) η εμφάνιση αυτών των συνδέσεων.

Για κακή μας τύχη, αυτή την περίοδο ως χώρα, είχαμε (κι ακόμη έχουμε σε μικρότερο βαθμό) οικονομικά προβλήματα. Ποια μικρή εταιρεία θα αποφασίσει να κάνει το βήμα, σε ποιο οικονομικά αβέβαιο περιβάλλον, με ασταθή φορολογία και που θα βρει τα λεφτά των επενδύσεων, όταν έχουν κλείσει οι κάνουλες χρηματοδότησης από τις τράπεζες;

----------


## soupis88

Καλημερα.Μηπως καποιος ξερεις καποιον παροχο για την περιοχη του Αγρινιου ?

----------


## erik37

> Καλημερα.Μηπως καποιος ξερεις καποιον παροχο για την περιοχη του Αγρινιου ?


Στην περιοχή του Αγρινίου παρέχει η www.Fibair.gr

----------


## kmpar

Ρώτα και τη Skytelecom. Αυτοι όπως πάνε θα καλύψουν όλη την Ελλάδα!

----------


## almounia

Για περιοχή Βόλο/Νομό Μαγνησίας υπάρχει κάτι;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

Στη περιοχη του Δασκαλειου Κερατεας υποστηριζεται αυτο το ασυρματο που γραφετε; και αν ναι τι εταιρεια πιανει;

----------


## kmpar

Κοίτα για παρόχους Αττικής.Καπου έχει αναφερθεί εδώ.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Κοίτα για παρόχους Αττικής.Καπου έχει αναφερθεί εδώ.


εδω  https://skytelecom.gr/ να ρωτησω; ή ειναι μονο για την περιοχη της Τριπολης; .

----------


## erik37

Έχουν χάρτη κάλυψης στο site τους αλλά γράφουν ότι επεκτείνονται συνεχώς. Με ένα τηλέφωνο μπορείς να μάθεις για την περιοχή που ενδιαφέρεσαι.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για ασύρματη παροχή γρήγορου internet σε ξενοδοχειακή μονάδα οπουδήποτε στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει η εταιρία Mikenopa Hellas Ltd που έχει φέρει εις πέρας
τεράστιας εμβέλειας έργα. Θα την βρείτε εδώ (http://www.mikenopa.com/el):
https://www.vrisko.gr/details/3405_e...0bbg1h7k2k7072

- - - Updated - - -

Για την περιοχή της Ιθάκης:
http://ithacabroadband.gr/
Για την περιοχή της Πάτρας (νέος provider):
https://www.patrasbroadband.gr/

----------


## 2048dsl

> εδω  https://skytelecom.gr/ να ρωτησω; ή ειναι μονο για την περιοχη της Τριπολης; .


https://skytelecom.gr/

Πάρτους τηλεφωνο ,είχα ενδιαφερθεί και εγω που είμαι πλάκα Κερατεας και σήμερα με πήραν τηλεφωνο και μου είπαν μέσα στο και ουραγοί έτος θα έρθουν ΛΑΥΡΙΟ. Μπες στην σελίδα και στείλε στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> https://skytelecom.gr/
> 
> Πάρτους τηλεφωνο ,είχα ενδιαφερθεί και εγω που είμαι πλάκα Κερατεας και σήμερα με πήραν τηλεφωνο και μου είπαν μέσα στο και ουραγοί έτος θα έρθουν ΛΑΥΡΙΟ. Μπες στην σελίδα και στείλε στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας


απο που και ως που θα ερθουνε στο Λαυριο; .δεν ειναι κουλο; . Αφου δεν υπαρχει καλυψη στην Αθηνα αλλα μονο στην επαρχια συμφωνα παντα με τον χαρτη που εχουνε στο site τους εδω https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/

----------


## erik37

> απο που και ως που θα ερθουνε στο Λαυριο; .δεν ειναι κουλο; . Αφου δεν υπαρχει καλυψη στην Αθηνα αλλα μονο στην επαρχια συμφωνα παντα με τον χαρτη που εχουνε στο site τους εδω https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/


Σε μελλοντική επέκταση εννοεί. Θα κάνουν ζεύξη με Νομό Αργολίδας όπου και τον καλύπτουν ήδη για να περάσουν στο Λαύριο και στο Σούνιο προφανώς. Περιμένετε και θα δείτε μέλλον στην ασύρματη ευρυζωνικότητα...

----------


## johnmegarythmos

/


> Σε μελλοντική επέκταση εννοεί. Θα κάνουν ζεύξη με Νομό Αργολίδας όπου και τον καλύπτουν ήδη για να περάσουν στο Λαύριο και στο Σούνιο προφανώς. Περιμένετε και θα δείτε μέλλον στην ασύρματη ευρυζωνικότητα...


πολυ κουλο ο Νομος Αργολιδας με την Λαυρεωτικη αλλα μακαρι να γινει μπας και δουμε καλυτερες ταχυτητες πχ αυτο το πακετο με τα 17 ευρω που δινει εως 24 πραγματικο ιντερνετ θα δοκιμαζα.

τους καλεσα και μου ειπανε οτι οντως το 2020 θα καλυψουνε την περιοχη της Λαυρεωτικης  Αττικης και την περιοχη μου  βαζουνε κεραια πανω στο κτηριο το κοστος ειναι περιπου 99 ευρω , και εγγυουνται ταχυτητες ονομαστηκες με μια αποκλιση τα 10% δηλαδη στα 24mbs να δινουνε 22mbs μικρη η διαφορα . Δεν κοιταω κατι πολυ ακριβο αλλα την πραγματικη 24 θεωρω οτι ειναι μια χαρα! 

Εχω μια απορια αραγε πως ειναι η κεραια που βαζουνε στα σπιτια ; μοιαζει με αυτες των κεραιων κινητης ; . 

Παντως μου ειπε οτι δεν επηρεαζεται απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες , εκεινοι χιονιζει στην τριπολη ητανε ολα ασπρα  και δεν ειχνε κανενα προβλημα μου λεει εμεις ειμαστε χειροτερα απο εσας! .
Γενικα με επεισε , περιμενω να δω διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## erik37

> /
> 
> πολυ κουλο ο Νομος Αργολιδας με την Λαυρεωτικη αλλα μακαρι να γινει μπας και δουμε καλυτερες ταχυτητες πχ αυτο το πακετο με τα 17 ευρω που δινει εως 24 πραγματικο ιντερνετ θα δοκιμαζα.
> 
> τους καλεσα και μου ειπανε οτι οντως το 2020 θα καλυψουνε την περιοχη της Λαυρεωτικης  Αττικης και την περιοχη μου  βαζουνε κεραια πανω στο κτηριο το κοστος ειναι περιπου 99 ευρω , και εγγυουνται ταχυτητες ονομαστηκες με μια αποκλιση τα 10% δηλαδη στα 24mbs να δινουνε 22mbs μικρη η διαφορα . Δεν κοιταω κατι πολυ ακριβο αλλα την πραγματικη 24 θεωρω οτι ειναι μια χαρα! 
> 
> Εχω μια απορια αραγε πως ειναι η κεραια που βαζουνε στα σπιτια ; μοιαζει με αυτες των κεραιων κινητης ; . 
> 
> Παντως μου ειπε οτι δεν επηρεαζεται απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες , εκεινοι χιονιζει στην τριπολη ητανε ολα ασπρα  και δεν ειχνε κανενα προβλημα μου λεει εμεις ειμαστε χειροτερα απο εσας! .
> Γενικα με επεισε , περιμενω να δω διαθεσιμοτητα.


Aν έχουν κεραία νοτιοανατολικά του Πόρου ποιο είναι το κουλό????Κάνουν ζεύξη δια θαλάσσης με το Σούνιο (60 χλμ. είναι περίπου σε απόσταση).

----------


## sot.mix

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα.
Στο Σοφικό Κορινθίας αυτή η SkyTelecom ξέρετε αν έχει κάλυψη;
Βλέπω έχει Παλαιά και Νέα Επίδαυρο ενώ φτάνει πολύ κοντά στο Αγγελόκαστρο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Aν έχουν κεραία νοτιοανατολικά του Πόρου ποιο είναι το κουλό????Κάνουν ζεύξη δια θαλάσσης με το Σούνιο (60 χλμ. είναι περίπου σε απόσταση).


Σιγά να μην πάνε βάρκα-γιαλό. Από datacenenter της Αττικής θα πάρουν την σύνδεση και το πολύ να την μεταφερουν με μικροκυματική ζεύξη από κάποιο τοπικό σημείο πρόσβασης.

----------


## erik37

Εγώ πάντως Κεφαλλονιά "έστειλα" βάρκα-γιαλό με ασύρματη ζεύξη δια θαλάσσης μέσω Κυλλήνης... (απόσταση 40 χλμ περίπου)
Και ένας ακόμη πάροχος για Αττική:
https://digitalark.gr/el/wireless-in...e-provider-gr/

----------


## jkoukos

Το θέμα δεν είναι να κάνεις ζεύξη σε αυτή την απόσταση. Δεκάδες τέτοιες υπάρχουν στην χώρα. 
Το θέμα είναι τι bandwidth έχεις στην άλλη άκρη και αν αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από κάποιον wisp για πολλαπλές ασύρματες ζεύξεις.

Για να στο θέσω όσο πιο απλά γίνεται. Είναι αδύνατον να μοιράζει συνδέσεις στην Κρήτη, στην Αττική ή σε άλλο γεωγραφικό σημείο στην χώρα μας, από την Αρκαδία μέσω ασύρματης ζεύξης, ακόμη και να χρησιμοποιεί ενδιάμεσους κόμβους.
Αυτό μπορεί να είναι εφικτό και να δουλεύει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά όχι σε δίκτυα wisp.

----------


## sot.mix

Τους έστειλα email και τους ρώτησα για την περιοχή μου (Σοφικό Κορινθίας) και μου απάντησαν ότι θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα μέσα στο 1ο τρίμηνο του 2020. Αναβαθμίζονται συνεχώς μου είπαν. Μέχρι τότε θα βολευτώ με την αργή σύνδεση της Cosmote που δε λέει να μας φέρει vdsl εδώ.

----------


## griniaris

για 100/10 χρειαζεται ....

1) 24 μηνες x 49,90 € 
2) εξοπλισμος 150,00 € (δεν βρηκα αν ειναι με ΦΠΑ) 

Οποτε για 2 χρονια ( εχουν 24μηνη δεσμευση ) βγαινει συνολικα  *1.347,60 €*  ΜΟΝΟ για γυμνο ιντερνετ.  

Σαφως βεβαια παιζει ρολο και πως θα γινει η "ζευξη" οποτε τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αμφιβολα.  
Αν ειναι οντως "απροβληματιστο" 100/10 τοτε ειναι μια ακριβουτσικη αλλα καλη λυση. 
Αν εχει προβληματα σταθεροτητας τοτε ειναι κατι πολυ ακριβο . 

Ηθελα να ηξερα... τις δεσμευσεις και τα 150€ τα δίνεις ΜΕΤΑ την εγκατασταση (οποτε εχεις δει πως παει )  ή απο ΠΡΙΝ? 
Γιατι αν ειναι να δωσεις τοσα λεφτα και υποσχετικες χωρις να εχεις σωστο αποτελεσμα ειναι ρωσσικη ρουλετα.

----------


## sot.mix

Με την adsl 24 της Cosmote εδώ πιάνω 5-6 mbps και πληρώνω 26,00€ με 420 προς κινητά και απεριόριστα προς σταθερά. Δυστυχώς εδώ δεν δίνει άλλος πάροχος εκτός από Cosmote.
Με την 35/3 της Skytelecom θα πληρώνω 27,90€ το μήνα και εφάπαξ 124,00€ για τον εξοπλισμό μου είπαν.
Αν ήμουν Αθήνα θα έβαζα inalan με 28,00€ 100/100 (όπως διαβάζω στο forum) αλλά δυστυχώς από θέμα σύνδεσης internet ζω στο Σοφικό Κορινθίας, το οποίο τουλάχιστον μου παρέχει ένα αξιοπρεπές μεροκάματο με τα αγροτικά-κτηνοτροφικά που ασχολούμαι (ήμουν παλαιότερα 4 χρόνια στο Παγκράτι με μισθό σχεδόν της πείνας, πόσο να αντέξεις άλλο στην Αθήνα έτσι...).

----------


## griniaris

@sot.mix  

Απλα θα πρεπει να υπολογισεις και ενα κοστος για την τηλεφωνια. 
πχ 15€ ετησιο για voip νουμερακι + οτι επιλεξεις για εξοπλισμο πχ απο 30€ και πανω + κοστος κλησεων.

Εκτος αν δεν θες καθολου τηλεφωνια.

----------


## sot.mix

H Cosmote μου πρότεινε COSMOTE Home Double Play SIM L (όριο τα 50GB) για να έχω πιο γρήγορο internet με κόστος 39,41€/μήνα.
Τα 50GB δεν ξέρω αν φτάνουν, δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μέτρηση να δω την κατανάλωσή μου. Αλλά μάλλον δεν θέλω να μπω και στη διαδικασία να μετράω τα δεδομένα...
Με τη Skytelecom θα μου βγαίνει 27,90  + 15/12 + 124/24 = 34,32€/μήνα χωρίς το κόστος των κλήσεων για 35/3. Φτηνό δεν το λες αλλά δεν βλέπω άλλη λύση. 
Απλά θέλω να καλύψω netflix, δικτυακά παιχνίδια αλλά και το youtube που βλέπει το μικρό και η χρήση που γίνεται από τη γυναίκα μου.
Εδώ στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχουν πάει vdsl θα φέρουν στο Σοφικό...Θα έχουν πεθάνει και τα εγγόνια μου μέχρι τότε.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο θα το γυρίσω σε voip απλά για να το κρατήσω επειδή είναι οικογενειακό. 
Αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ για να καλώ σχεδόν καθόλου.

----------


## kmpar

Απλά η Cosmote είναι εταιρία μεγαθήριο που δεν θα κλείσει ποτέ ενώ η Skytelecom μπορεί μια μέρα να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να σου λέει η τηλεφωνήτρια: "ο αριθμός που καλείτε δεν αντιστοιχεί σε συνδρομητή!"
Και τότε τι κάνεις;Κρατάς τον εξοπλισμό για ντεκόρ και πας παρακαλώντας στον ΟΤΕ να σε ξανασυνδέσει (υπολόγισε κανά 2-3 μήνο μιας και κατάλαβα ότι είσαι σε ορεινό οικισμό μακριά από αστικό κέντρο).

----------


## BillyVan

Στο Σοφικό δίνει ασύρματο και ο www.iwifi.gr

Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο εκεί.

----------


## sot.mix

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νέα εταιρία είναι αυτή;Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να πάρω μία άποψη κι από αυτούς.

----------


## mcstefan7

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νέα εταιρία είναι αυτή;Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να πάρω μία άποψη κι από αυτούς.


Να ξέρεις είναι πιο ακριβή πάντως. Εγώ τους έστειλα μου είπαν γράψου στο σάιτ και θα επικοινωνήσει ο τεχνικός για την εγκατάσταση. μετα απο έναν μήνα τίποτα. Μίλησα και με την skytelecom και μου είπαν σε ένα μήνα θα δώσουν στην Κόρινθο. Είναι και πιο φτηνή και έχει και καλύτερα πακέτα για upload. Αλλιώς εγω θα πήγαινα στη λύση του link απο το μαγαζί που έχει vdsl.

----------


## Kerato

Βλέπω ότι λέμε λέμε εδώ διάφορα. Αλλά μόνο στη θεωρία.
Υπάρχει κανένας που να έβαλε και να μας ποστάρει ένα speedtest, να μας πει την εμπειρία του και να μας δείξει μερικά ping tests να δούμε τι παίζει;
Γιατί στα χαρτιά φαίνεται καλή περίπτωση, ειδικά για εμάς που μένουμε εκτός αστικών κέντρων και ταλαιπωρούμαστε από άθλιες ταχύτητες λόγω απόστασης από τα κέντρα/καμπίνες.

Έχει βάλει κάποιος να μας πει «πλήρωνα τόσο», «έπιανα τόσο», είχα τοσο Ping. Τις ώρες αιχμής υπήρχαν αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα κλπ.
Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## mcstefan7

Δευτέρα σε μένα έρχεται ο τεχνικός της iwifi να κάνει την εγκατάσταση. Σε μια ώρα μου είπε θα έχουμε σήμα. Θα πάω στα business πακέτα με στατική ip. Επίσης μου είπε το μόντεμ τους είναι ξεκλείδωτο, μπορείς να ανοίγεις μόνος σου πόρτες άμεσα. Τον εξοπλισμό δεν το χρεώνουν, χρεώνουν μόνο τέλος ενεργοποίησης 35 ευρώ στα δυο χρόνια συμβόλαιο. Περισσότερα την Τρίτη...

----------


## sot.mix

> Να ξέρεις είναι πιο ακριβή πάντως. Εγώ τους έστειλα μου είπαν γράψου στο σάιτ και θα επικοινωνήσει ο τεχνικός για την εγκατάσταση. μετα απο έναν μήνα τίποτα. Μίλησα και με την skytelecom και μου είπαν σε ένα μήνα θα δώσουν στην Κόρινθο. Είναι και πιο φτηνή και έχει και καλύτερα πακέτα για upload. Αλλιώς εγω θα πήγαινα στη λύση του link απο το μαγαζί που έχει vdsl.


Ναι το είδα ότι είναι πιο ακριβή εταιρία. 
π.χ στο 15/1 χρεώνουν 24,90€ (+37,50€ ενεργοποίηση) δηλαδή θα μου βγει 26,46 €/μήνα  ενώ η skytelecom στο 24/2 17,90€ (+99,90 για εξοπλισμό) δηλαδή θα μου βγει 22,06€/μήνα.
Δεν είναι τρελή η διαφορά αλλά έχει και διαφορά στην ταχύτητα (που είναι το πιο βασικό για εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή) αν υποθέσουμε ότι και στις 2 εταιρίες αυτή είναι η πραγματική ταχύτητα.
Θετικό για τη Skytelecom για μένα είναι ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έχουν συνδεθεί και γράφουν τις εμπειρίες τους ενώ την βλέπω και ιδιαίτερα δραστήρια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δευτέρα σε μένα έρχεται ο τεχνικός της iwifi να κάνει την εγκατάσταση. Σε μια ώρα μου είπε θα έχουμε σήμα. Θα πάω στα business πακέτα με στατική ip. Επίσης μου είπε το μόντεμ τους είναι ξεκλείδωτο, μπορείς να ανοίγεις μόνος σου πόρτες άμεσα. Τον εξοπλισμό δεν το χρεώνουν, χρεώνουν μόνο τέλος ενεργοποίησης 35 ευρώ στα δυο χρόνια συμβόλαιο. Περισσότερα την Τρίτη...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Αν μπορείς ενημέρωσέ με τι εξοπλισμό τοποθετούν και τις γενικότερες εντυπώσεις. Εσύ σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;
Εγώ είδα τέλος ενεργοποίησης 37,50€ στα 2 χρόνια και 75,00 στον 1 χρόνο στο site τoυς.
Τα business πακέτα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά οπότε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν, άσε που μάλλον δεν μπορώ να πάρω σαν αγρότης-κτηνοτρόφος (πρέπει να ρωτήσω το λογιστή μου).

----------


## BillyVan

Κάτι που θα πρέπει να υπολογίζουμε οταν επιλέγουμε είναι και το Service.

Για παράδειγμα έχουν τεχνικό στη περιοχή για αποκατάσταση βλάβης άμεσα?

Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που στα βουνά η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη.

Οπότε είναι όλα σχετικά.

----------


## sot.mix

Λογικά θα κάνουν συνεργασία με τοπικό τεχνικό για να μην τρέχουν από Τρίπολη γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω από το site τους καλύπτουν 6 νομούς της Ελλάδος αυτή τη στιγμή. 
Στην Κρήτη απ'ότι διαβάζω στο forum έχουν τοπικό συνεργάτη και μόνο αν συμβεί κάτι πολύ τραγικό πηγαίνουν. 
Το ίδιο κάνουν και όλες οι γνωστές εταιρίες. 
Προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με την Cosmote (με αργή σύνδεση βέβαια) αλλά επειδή σκέφτομαι να την καταργήσω εντελώς και να πάω σε πάροχο ασύρματου internet θα το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα μη φάω καμιά φόλα και το φυσάω και δεν κρυώνει.
Όταν συνδεθείς και μπορείς στείλε μου λεπτομέρειες.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## BillyVan

> Λογικά θα κάνουν συνεργασία με τοπικό τεχνικό για να μην τρέχουν από Τρίπολη γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω από το site τους καλύπτουν 6 νομούς της Ελλάδος αυτή τη στιγμή. 
> Στην Κρήτη απ'ότι διαβάζω στο forum έχουν τοπικό συνεργάτη και μόνο αν συμβεί κάτι πολύ τραγικό πηγαίνουν. 
> Το ίδιο κάνουν και όλες οι γνωστές εταιρίες. 
> Προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με την Cosmote (με αργή σύνδεση βέβαια) αλλά επειδή σκέφτομαι να την καταργήσω εντελώς και να πάω σε πάροχο ασύρματου internet θα το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα μη φάω καμιά φόλα και το φυσάω και δεν κρυώνει.
> Όταν συνδεθείς και μπορείς στείλε μου λεπτομέρειες.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.


Με μπέρδεψες...

ο iwifi.gr είναι Κόρινθο ποιός μίλησε για Κρήτη και Τρίπολη

Στο Σοφικό δεν είσαι ?

Τέλος πάντων κάνε οτι νομίζεις εσύ επιλέγεις.

Μπήκες να δεις την κάλυψη ?  https://www.iwifi.gr/network-coverage/ 







Σε καλύπτει μια χαρά στο Σοφικό.

Τηλεφώνησε μάθε και ενημέρωσε και τους υπόλοιπους εδω γιατι εγώ είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν φτάνει μέχρι εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## sot.mix

> Με μπέρδεψες...
> 
> ο iwifi.gr είναι Κόρινθο ποιός μίλησε για Κρήτη και Τρίπολη
> 
> Στο Σοφικό δεν είσαι ?
> 
> Τέλος πάντων κάνε οτι νομίζεις εσύ επιλέγεις.
> 
> Μπήκες να δεις την κάλυψη ?  https://www.iwifi.gr/network-coverage/ 
> ...


Για Κρήτη και Τρίπολη αναφέρομαι στην www.skytelecom.gr.
Ναι Σοφικό είμαι. Με καλύπτει προς το παρόν η www.iwifi.gr αλλά σε λίγο καιρό μου είπε και η www.skytelecom.gr θα έχει επεκταθεί εδώ.

----------


## mcstefan7

> Ναι το είδα ότι είναι πιο ακριβή εταιρία. 
> π.χ στο 15/1 χρεώνουν 24,90€ (+37,50€ ενεργοποίηση) δηλαδή θα μου βγει 26,46 €/μήνα  ενώ η skytelecom στο 24/2 17,90€ (+99,90 για εξοπλισμό) δηλαδή θα μου βγει 22,06€/μήνα.
> Δεν είναι τρελή η διαφορά αλλά έχει και διαφορά στην ταχύτητα (που είναι το πιο βασικό για εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή) αν υποθέσουμε ότι και στις 2 εταιρίες αυτή είναι η πραγματική ταχύτητα.
> Θετικό για τη Skytelecom για μένα είναι ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έχουν συνδεθεί και γράφουν τις εμπειρίες τους ενώ την βλέπω και ιδιαίτερα δραστήρια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στο λεχαιο είμαι εγώ. Έβαλα το business γιατί είναι για εταιρεία και χρειάζομαι τις έξτρα παροχές. Στο σπίτι μου έχω vdsl 50ρα. Στο Σοφικό το σερφάρισμα βγαίνει. Το κατέβασμα αρχείων δεν παλεύετε με τπτ.

----------


## sot.mix

4-5 mbps πιάνω με το ζόρι εγώ με την Cosmote σε σύνδεση Adsl 24. Αν είσαι ένα άτομο βολεύεσαι αλλά με γυναίκα, παιδί και κανένας φίλος που και που δεν παλεύεται.
Άσε που η γυναίκα έχει πάθει ψύχωση με το netflix που τρώει αρκετό bandwidth.
Οι business γραμμές είδα ότι έχουν γενικά καλύτερο upload αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα γιατί δεν είμαι youtuber προς το παρόν.

----------


## kmpar

Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε ψάξτο καλά. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αν πας σε ασύρματο πάροχο να επιλέξεις τον πιο δυνατό παίχτη της αγοράς. Μικρές τύπου "οικογενειακές" επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν εν μία νυκτί χωρίς προειδοποίηση. Σε σχετικά μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες η πιθανότητα αυτή είναι μικρότερη (όχι ότι δεν υφίσταται κι εκεί). Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η Skytelecom δείχνει σοβαρός παίκτης μιας και ήδη καλύπτει 6 Νομούς της Ελλάδος με συνεχή επεκτατική πολιτική και υπάρχει συνεχή αναβάθμιση αλλά και νήμα που αρκετοί έχουν συνδεθεί και γράφουν λεπτομέρειες. Θεωρώ ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια θα κυριαρχήσει στο ασύρματο internet με μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αφανίσει τους μικρότερους παίκτες.

----------


## griniaris

> Πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε ψάξτο καλά. Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αν πας σε ασύρματο πάροχο να επιλέξεις τον πιο δυνατό παίχτη της αγοράς. Μικρές τύπου "οικογενειακές" επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν εν μία νυκτί χωρίς προειδοποίηση. Σε σχετικά μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες η πιθανότητα αυτή είναι μικρότερη (όχι ότι δεν υφίσταται κι εκεί). Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η Skytelecom δείχνει σοβαρός παίκτης μιας και ήδη καλύπτει 6 Νομούς της Ελλάδος με συνεχή επεκτατική πολιτική και υπάρχει συνεχή αναβάθμιση αλλά και νήμα που αρκετοί έχουν συνδεθεί και γράφουν λεπτομέρειες. Θεωρώ ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια θα κυριαρχήσει στο ασύρματο internet με μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αφανίσει τους μικρότερους παίκτες.


Αν δεν "στηριξουμε" ομως τις μικρες επιχειρησεις... πως θα αναπτυχθουν για να μπορεσουν πρωτον να επιβιωσουν και δευτερον να ανταγωνιστουν τους "δυνατους παιχτες" ? 

Αν υπαρχει μονοπωλιο μετα θα βλεπουμε να ποσταρετε ...  πανακριβα... καρτελ...  πληρης αδιαφορια απο τον παροχο ...   κλπ κλπ .


Καποιος θα πρεπει να "ρισκαρει" . Εγω προσωπικα εχω ρισκαρει αρκετα . Ναι αρκετες φορες την πατησα. Αλλα αυτο δεν με αποθαρρύνει.  
Ισα-ισα μια χαρα εκανα την δουλιτσα μου. Η διαφορα τιμης οσο καιρο απολαμβανα τις υπηρεσιες μια χαρα υπερκαλυπτει την "χασουρα" . 

Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση Αν οι τιμες ειναι καλες  δεν υπαρχει κατι να ρισκαρεις.  
Αν κλεισει ενας wifi παροχος... εχεις ηδη τον εξοπλισμο ετοιμο-πληρωμενο για τον επομενο. Ενα κεντραρισμα καινουριο και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## kmpar

Θεωρώ ότι στα πλαίσια του ανταγωνισμού οι τοπικής εμβέλειας μικρές εταιρίες θα πρέπει να προσέξουν πολύ την ποιότητα της παροχής υπηρεσιών αλλά και να έχουν ανταγωνιστικές τιμές για να μπορούν να προσελκύσουν πελάτες.
Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση το λουκέτο θα είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## griniaris

Αυτο το δεχομαι. Αλλα οχι να τους απορρίπτουμε με το "καλημερα" . 

Σαφως και θα ειναι αδικη η συγκριση σε οποιο τομεα και αν τους συγκρινουμε. θα πρεπει απλα να τους εμπιστευτούμε.

----------


## mcstefan7

Και να κλείσουν κακό δικό τους. Σου μένει ο εξοπλισμός. Το πρόβλημα θα ήταν να προπληρώναμε τις υπηρεσίες τους.

----------


## griniaris

> Και να κλείσουν κακό δικό τους. Σου μένει ο εξοπλισμός. Το πρόβλημα θα ήταν να προπληρώναμε τις υπηρεσίες τους.


Το εξοπλισμο τον πληρωνεις προκαταβολικα για να συνδεθεις.  Διαβασε τα προηγουμενα ποστ για να δεις το ποσο ή μπες στο site της καθε εταιρειας.

----------


## mcstefan7

Ο εξοπλισμός σου μένει. Πχ κόστος εξοπλισμού η εταιρεία που θα πάω έχει 35 ευρώ (σαν τέλος ενεργοποίησης και δωρεάν εξοπλισμό). Και να κλείσει θα πάρω άλλη μια ίδια κεραία και θα κάνω λινκ μόνος μου (Έχω επαφή με άλλο κτήριο δικό μας 3.5 χλμ απόσταση με vdsl). Άρα κερδισμένος θα βγώ.

----------


## griniaris

> Ο εξοπλισμός σου μένει. Πχ κόστος εξοπλισμού η εταιρεία που θα πάω έχει 35 ευρώ (σαν τέλος ενεργοποίησης και δωρεάν εξοπλισμό). Και να κλείσει θα πάρω άλλη μια ίδια κεραία και θα κάνω λινκ μόνος μου (Έχω επαφή με άλλο κτήριο δικό μας 3.5 χλμ απόσταση με vdsl). Άρα κερδισμένος θα βγώ.






Οσοι συμφορουμιτες εχουν δηλωσει ενδιαφερον , παντου υπαρχει το κοστος εξοπλισμου το οποιο ειναι υψηλο.  Οπως πχ ΕΔΩ. 


Εσυ σε ποια εταιρεια λες οτι με 35€ παιρνεις εξοπλισμο ?  Η αλλιως 35€ τελος ενεργοποιησης και δωρεαν ο εξοπλισμος?

----------


## sot.mix

> Οσοι συμφορουμιτες εχουν δηλωσει ενδιαφερον , παντου υπαρχει το κοστος εξοπλισμου το οποιο ειναι υψηλο.  Οπως πχ ΕΔΩ. 
> 
> 
> Εσυ σε ποια εταιρεια λες οτι με 35€ παιρνεις εξοπλισμο ?  Η αλλιως 35€ τελος ενεργοποιησης και δωρεαν ο εξοπλισμος?


Η www.skytelecom.gr χρεώνει τον εξοπλισμό. Η www.iwifi.gr χρεώνει απ'ότι λέει στο site της μόνο κόστος ενεργοποίησης 37,50€ για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο (δες εδώ https://www.iwifi.gr/paketa_syndesis/home/home-30mbps/). Δεν σε βάζει προφανώς να αγοράσεις τον εξοπλισμό αλλά στον παρέχει σαν χρησιδάνειο.
Αυτό εννοεί. Βέβαια οι τιμές της είναι πολύ ακριβότερες της Skytelecom και δεν έχει και δοκιμαστική περίοδο (κοινώς τους παντρεύτηκες για το χρόνο του συμβολαίου).

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο εξοπλισμός σου μένει. Πχ κόστος εξοπλισμού η εταιρεία που θα πάω έχει 35 ευρώ (σαν τέλος ενεργοποίησης και δωρεάν εξοπλισμό). Και να κλείσει θα πάρω άλλη μια ίδια κεραία και θα κάνω λινκ μόνος μου (Έχω επαφή με άλλο κτήριο δικό μας 3.5 χλμ απόσταση με vdsl). Άρα κερδισμένος θα βγώ.



Εγώ πάντως 37,50€ είδα ότι λέει στο site τους. To 35,00€ που το είδες; Επίσης στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν νομίζω ότι σου μένει ο εξοπλισμός. Αν τελειώσει το συμβόλαιό σου και δεν συνεχίσεις προφανώς έρχονται και τον μαζεύουν.

----------


## mcstefan7

Το 35 μου το είπαν στο τηλέφωνο. Εκτός αν δεν άκουσα καλά γιατί είχα δουλεία εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αν λήξει το συμβόλαιο τον εξοπλισμό τον δίνεις πίσω. Εγώ απάντησα στην περίπτωση που βαρέσει κανόνι η εταιρεία εν μια νυκτί. Δοκιμαστική περίοδο δεν έχει. Ζητάς την ταχύτητα που θες, έρχεται ο τεχνικός και αν η ταχύτητα είναι μικρότερη απο την επιθυμητή δεν ισχύει το συμβόλαιο και τα μαζεύει πάλι.

----------


## sot.mix

ok. Θα περιμένω εντυπώσεις από την εγκατάσταση, τη σύνδεση. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Είχε μιλήσει και με αυτή την εταιρία εσύ www.skytelecom.gr ή μόνο με www.iwifi.gr;
Μήπως ρώτησες την www.iwifi.gr αν έχει οπτικές ίνες; Μήπως παρέχει και ffth?
Γιατί στο google μου βγάζει αυτό:
iWiFi | Internet, Σταθερό & Οπτικές ίνες FTTx

----------


## BillyVan

> ok. Θα περιμένω εντυπώσεις από την εγκατάσταση, τη σύνδεση. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Είχε μιλήσει και με αυτή την εταιρία εσύ www.skytelecom.gr ή μόνο με www.iwifi.gr;
> Μήπως ρώτησες την www.iwifi.gr αν έχει οπτικές ίνες; Μήπως παρέχει και ffth?
> Γιατί στο google μου βγάζει αυτό:
> iWiFi | Internet, Σταθερό & Οπτικές ίνες FTTx


Εχεις τοσες πολλες ερωτησεις ?

Γιατι δεν μιλας μαζι τους αφου σε ενδιαφερει τόσο.

Πριν κανα 2 μερες ειπες οτι θα παρεις.

Τωρα για τις οπτικες το αφήνω ασχολίαστο γιατι νομιζω μιλαμε για ασύρματο εδω.

Αφου το σκέφτεσαι δεν μαθαίνεις εσυ για να ενημερωσεις μετα τους άλλους?

----------


## netblues

Η αγορα του retail wisp ειναι στα σπάργανα. Δεν υπάρχουν μεγαλοι παικτες. Καθε εταιρεία στο ξεκίνημα κανει πλανα και τα προσπαθει. Αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι θα της βγει κιολλας. Χρειάζεται χρόνος.
Σας θυμιζω τους διαφορους isp,  που αφου εκαναν συνεγκατασταση στο ακ μιας περιοχής , δινοντας adsl, εβγαιναν με αφισοδιαφημηση "Και το Παγκράτι ειναι σε μας, ειναι ΟΝ κλπ" Σημερα τίποτε απο αυτα δεν υπάρχει.
Επι της ουσιας, κοστος εξοπλισμού κατω απο 100€ δεν ειναι αξιο συζητησης. Ποσα ρουτερ εχεται αγορασει και ειναι στο ραφι? . 
Η προπληρωμή διετιας ειναι θεμα εφοσον απαιτείται. Ολα τα αλλα, παλευονται.

Για αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχες, το wisp ειναι μια χαρα, ως ενδιαμεση λυση μέχρι να λειτουργήσει το rural/5G ,whatever...

.

----------


## sot.mix

> Εχεις τοσες πολλες ερωτησεις ?
> 
> Γιατι δεν μιλας μαζι τους αφου σε ενδιαφερει τόσο.
> 
> Πριν κανα 2 μερες ειπες οτι θα παρεις.
> 
> Τωρα για τις οπτικες το αφήνω ασχολίαστο γιατι νομιζω μιλαμε για ασύρματο εδω.
> 
> Αφου το σκέφτεσαι δεν μαθαίνεις εσυ για να ενημερωσεις μετα τους άλλους?


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ακόμα αν θέλω να κάνω μετάβαση από καλωδιακό πάροχο σε ασύρματο γι'αυτό και δεν τους έχω πάρει ακόμα τηλέφωνο.
Το άγχος μου είναι μην κάνω μετάβαση σε ασύρματο internet και μετά ξαναχρειαστώ την Cosmote και τραβιέμαι 2-3 μήνες για επανασύνδεση και αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη γραμμή τότε.
Όσο για τις οπτικές γράφοντας στο google iwifi μου βγάζει αυτό (δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου):


- - - Updated - - -




> Η αγορα του retail wisp ειναι στα σπάργανα. Δεν υπάρχουν μεγαλοι παικτες. Καθε εταιρεία στο ξεκίνημα κανει πλανα και τα προσπαθει. Αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι θα της βγει κιολλας. Χρειάζεται χρόνος.
> Σας θυμιζω τους διαφορους isp,  που αφου εκαναν συνεγκατασταση στο ακ μιας περιοχής , δινοντας adsl, εβγαιναν με αφισοδιαφημηση "Και το Παγκράτι ειναι σε μας, ειναι ΟΝ κλπ" Σημερα τίποτε απο αυτα δεν υπάρχει.
> Επι της ουσιας, κοστος εξοπλισμού κατω απο 100€ δεν ειναι αξιο συζητησης. Ποσα ρουτερ εχεται αγορασει και ειναι στο ραφι? . 
> Η προπληρωμή διετιας ειναι θεμα εφοσον απαιτείται. Ολα τα αλλα, παλευονται.
> 
> Για αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχες, το wisp ειναι μια χαρα, ως ενδιαμεση λυση μέχρι να λειτουργήσει το rural/5G ,whatever...
> 
> .


Το ότι είναι ακόμα στα αρχικά τους στάδια αυτές οι εταιρίες είναι θέμα που αγχώνει τους καταναλωτές για να μην είναι τα πρώτα πειραματόζωα.

----------


## mcstefan7

Η wisp τεχνολογία δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Είναι δυο κεραίες WiFi που ενώνονται μεταξύ τους. Αν οι μισθωμένες γραμμές του παρόχου επαρκούν θα έχουμε καλές γραμμές. Εδώ κάνουν link 40 και 50 χιλιομέτρων, στα 2-10χλμ  θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;
Στο ασύρματο Ίντερνετ χρειάζεσαι και backup (failover) σταθερής αν το θες για επαγγελματική χρήση. Για προσωπική χρήση αν μείνεις και μια μέρα χωρίς Ίντερνετ δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος.

----------


## griniaris

> Η wisp τεχνολογία δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Είναι δυο κεραίες WiFi που ενώνονται μεταξύ τους. Αν οι μισθωμένες γραμμές του παρόχου επαρκούν θα έχουμε καλές γραμμές. Εδώ κάνουν link 40 και 50 χιλιομέτρων, στα 2-10χλμ  θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;
> Στο ασύρματο Ίντερνετ χρειάζεσαι και backup (failover) σταθερής αν το θες για επαγγελματική χρήση. Για προσωπική χρήση αν μείνεις και μια μέρα χωρίς Ίντερνετ δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος.


Σε ποιους αναφερεσαι οτι κανουν λινκλ 50 χλμ ?  Ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσκολο και ακριβο .  Επισης πολλες φορες γινεται σε συχνοτητες που ΔΕΝ ειναι ελευθερες αφου στα 5Ghz η fresnel ειναι τεραστια. 

Επισης το να βγαλεις ενα λινκ στα 2-10 χλμ "ακουγεται" ευκολο. Αλλα εξαρταται απο πολλους ΠΛΕΟΝ παραγοντες. Αλλιως θα καταληξουμε σαν τις Adsl. 
Να εχουμε  bandwidth ισο ή μικροτερο απο το 1/10 της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας.  



Αν δεις στις φωτο εχω βγαλει λινκ μεχρι και 11 χλμ. Μας πηρε περιπου 2 εβδομαδες να το "κλειδωσουμε" με bandwidth περιπου 180 Mbps full duplex. 
24/7 παρακολουθειται η "ποιοτητα" του λινκ μεσω cacti  kαι εννοειται καθε 3 μηνες ελεγχεται η κεραια (βασικα πιατο δορυφορικο ειναι με custom feeder) /


Οποτε θελει καλη προεργασια. Μελετη , προσομοιωση και πολυ παρατηρητικοτητα. Απο εκει και περα, αν ολα τα "στοιχεια" ειναι ενταξει τοτε το λινκ μας θα "βγει" και θα ειναι απροβληματιστο. 

Σαφως εχουν βγει "ετοιμες λυσεις" απο γνωστες εταιριες (ubiquiti - mikrotik - tplink ) αλλα σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις ειναι πολυ ακριβες. 

Τελος, Συμφωνω για το backup. Αλλα αυτο το κανεις ΟΥΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΛΩΣ . ειτε εχεις x-DSL ειτε δορυφορικο ειτε wifi ειτε 4G . Σε επαγγελματικο χωρο ΠΑΝΤΑ εναλλακτικη δρομολογηση.

----------


## mcstefan7

Σήμερα έγινε η σύνδεση στη iwifi. Ο υπεύθυνος τεχνικός ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετικός και είχε γνώσεις. Από ότι είδα στο λαπτοπ του η κεραία τους παρέχει 95mbps. Εγώ λάμβανα γύρω στα 55-60 με την κεραία που φέρανε. Για 100ρα που ρώτησα έχουν δώσει μόνο σε ένα event. Για τη δουλειά που θελω δεν δίνουν 100ρα γιατί δεν θα είναι σταθερή. Μπορώ να πάω σε μισθωμένη συμμετρική με ότι ταχύτητα θέλω με απευθείας λινκ. Τελικά έβαλα το πρόγραμμα 30/10 και η ταχύτητα σε σχέση με το adsl που είχαμε είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα!

----------


## griniaris

> Σήμερα έγινε η σύνδεση στη iwifi. Ο υπεύθυνος τεχνικός ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετικός και είχε γνώσεις. Από ότι είδα στο λαπτοπ του η κεραία τους παρέχει 95mbps. Εγώ λάμβανα γύρω στα 55-60 με την κεραία που φέρανε. Για 100ρα που ρώτησα έχουν δώσει μόνο σε ένα event. Για τη δουλειά που θελω δεν δίνουν 100ρα γιατί δεν θα είναι σταθερή. Μπορώ να πάω σε μισθωμένη συμμετρική με ότι ταχύτητα θέλω με απευθείας λινκ. Τελικά έβαλα το πρόγραμμα 30/10 και η ταχύτητα σε σχέση με το adsl που είχαμε είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα!


Καλοριζικο..  :Smile:  

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο θα μπορουσες να βαλεις καποιες φωτογραφιες με την εγκατασταση και με τον εξοπλισμο?  
Θα βοηθουσε πολλους να λυσουν αποριες τους και καποιους αλλους  να "εμπιστευτουν" το wifi internet. 

Επισης αν ειναι ευκολο και ενα traceroute 8.8.8.8

Ευχαριστω,

----------


## Kerato

Ναι mcstefan7 βάλε μερικά pings και traceroute είτε στους server της google είτε σε άλλoυς γνωστούς servers γερμανια, αγγλια κλπ
Και speedtests σε servers ανά την Ευρώπη και στην Ελλάδα βεβαίως.

----------


## mcstefan7

Ping αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε ή 12 ή 19(Νομίζω 19). Θα βγάλω φωτό σε 2-3 μέρες που θα έχω χρόνο και θα τις ανεβάσω. Αν θυμάμαι καλά η κεραία ήταν Ubiquiti LiteBeam-AC-Gen2. Ρουτερ χρησιμοποιήσαμε το δικό μ γιατί έχω πολλές πόρτες και καρφωμένες ip και δεν ήθελα να τα περάσουμε από την αρχή και έχει δυνατό WiFi. Το δικό τους ρουτερ το κράτησα μήπως το βάλω σαν AP αν γίνεται.

----------


## chris papas

@mcstefan7 προφανώς είσαι στη Κορινθία αν θες πες μου προς τα που είσαι και που βλέπει η κεραία σου γιατί αύριο έχω ραντεβού εγώ για εγκατάσταση στη παραλία βραχατιου σύνορα με άσσο!Επίσης ξέρεις αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα φαστ παθ για πολύ χαμηλότερο πινγκ?

----------


## mcstefan7

Εγώ είμαι λεχαιο. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αλλά είναι χαμηλό. Μέχρι 20 το πολύ. Με vdsl στο σπίτι μου εχω 22.

- - - Updated - - -

Η μέτρηση είναι το πρωί ενώ δουλεύαμε μέσω WiFi. Το ρουτερ στα 5 μέτρα περίπου μέσα από τοίχο γυψοσανίδας.

----------


## sot.mix

Πολύ καλή μέτρηση. Τι router έχεις;

----------


## BillyVan

> Εγώ είμαι λεχαιο. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αλλά είναι χαμηλό. Μέχρι 20 το πολύ. Με vdsl στο σπίτι μου εχω 22.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η μέτρηση είναι το πρωί ενώ δουλεύαμε μέσω WiFi. Το ρουτερ στα 5 μέτρα περίπου μέσα από τοίχο γυψοσανίδας.


Κανε μέτρηση και ενσύρματα αν μπορεις γιατι με το wifi και απ το κινητο οπως και να εχει παιζουν κι αλλα πραγματα ρολο.

----------


## kmpar

> Εγώ είμαι λεχαιο. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αλλά είναι χαμηλό. Μέχρι 20 το πολύ. Με vdsl στο σπίτι μου εχω 22.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η μέτρηση είναι το πρωί ενώ δουλεύαμε μέσω WiFi. Το ρουτερ στα 5 μέτρα περίπου μέσα από τοίχο γυψοσανίδας.


Στην fibair έκανες σύνδεση;

----------


## mcstefan7

https://www.speedtest.net/result/8946630773.png

speedtest απο pc. Οχι στη iwifi. Μπορεί να συνεργάζονται με την fibair δεν ξέρω.

----------


## kmpar

Isp βγάζει Citiwave Systems Ltd η οποία είναι η www.fibair.gr.
Περίεργο. Πιθανόν να παίρνουν bandwidth από αυτήν, ποιος ξέρει...

----------


## chris papas

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός της iwifi κάναμε κάποιες δοκιμές, δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σε πολύ καλή τοποθεσία παρολαυτα βρήκαμε επικοινωνία με το κέντρο τους και αποτι είδαμε από τις μετρήσεις το ανώτατο που έπιανε ήταν 45 down και 15 up!Σε ένα τεστ που του ζήτησα όμως στο dslreport είδα ότι πάσχει η γραμμή από bufferbloat!Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η απόδοση στο gaming και κατά πόσο θα μπορέσω να το περιορίσω! Κατά τα άλλα είναι απίστευτο το ότι είδα τέτοια ταχύτητα!

----------


## sot.mix

Ποιο πακέτο έβαλες;Το οικιακό 45/5 με 42,00€;

----------


## mcstefan7

Αμα το μαξ του ήταν 45 το καλύτερο που μπορεί να πάει είναι στο 30/2

----------


## chris papas

Δεν έβαλα κάποιο είμαι διστακτικός είναι η αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον μου δίνει την επιλογή για συμβόλαιο ενός χρόνου με το αντίστοιχο κόστος φυσικά. Σκέφτομαι το 30/2 ως ιδανικό, πιστεύω δε θα βγω χαμένος!

----------


## kmpar

> Isp βγάζει Citiwave Systems Ltd η οποία είναι η www.fibair.gr.
> Περίεργο. Πιθανόν να παίρνουν bandwidth από αυτήν, ποιος ξέρει...


Μάλλον έκαναν co-ordination για να προλάβουν τον ανταγωνιστή παίκτη www.Skytelecom.gr που θέλει να σαρώσει τα πάντα. Ήδη ανακοίνωσαν δίκτυο 5 καταστημάτων-συνεργάτων στην ιστοσελίδα τους https://skytelecom.gr/store-locator/.

----------


## sot.mix

> Δεν έβαλα κάποιο είμαι διστακτικός είναι η αλήθεια, τουλάχιστον μου δίνει την επιλογή για συμβόλαιο ενός χρόνου με το αντίστοιχο κόστος φυσικά. Σκέφτομαι το 30/2 ως ιδανικό, πιστεύω δε θα βγω χαμένος!


Δίνουν δυνατότητα δοκιμής ή απλά ήρθαν τοποθέτησαν την κεραία και σου είπαν τι ταχύτητα μπορούν να σου δώσουν;

----------


## chris papas

> Δίνουν δυνατότητα δοκιμής ή απλά ήρθαν τοποθέτησαν την κεραία και σου είπαν τι ταχύτητα μπορούν να σου δώσουν;


Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα δοκιμής απλά έγινε μια σχετική έρευνα στο χώρο για την ιδανική τοποθεσία και βρήκαμε αυτή τη ταχύτητα! Είχα 3 επιλογές για να βρω κάποιο κέντρο και με το ζόρι βρήκαμε 1!

----------


## sot.mix

> Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα δοκιμής απλά έγινε μια σχετική έρευνα στο χώρο για την ιδανική τοποθεσία και βρήκαμε αυτή τη ταχύτητα! Είχα 3 επιλογές για να βρω κάποιο κέντρο και με το ζόρι βρήκαμε 1!


Προφανώς έστησαν προσωρινά κεραία με laptop και τα συναφή έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## chris papas

> Προφανώς έστησαν προσωρινά κεραία με laptop και τα συναφή έτσι δεν είναι;


Ναι κανονικά υπηρχε δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης σε καλύτερο σημείο και πιο ψηλά πχ ηλιακός αλλά θα ήταν αρκετά χρονοβόρο!Θα ενημερωθώ περί bufferbloat και πιστεύω ότι εφόσον βρω λύση θα κάνω το συμβόλαιο για ένα χρόνο με την γραμμή 30/2!

----------


## sot.mix

Με adsl τι ping πιάνεις στο Βραχάτι;

----------


## chris papas

> Με adsl τι ping πιάνεις στο Βραχάτι;


Στο speedtest πιανω 10 με fastpath!Απο εβδομαδα  λεω να κανω την αιτηση στην iwifi  και οτι γινει!Με αποσταση 3.5 χιλιομετρα μακρυα απο το αστικο κέντρο στην adsl!

----------


## mcstefan7

Μίλησε μαζί τους μήπως μπορείς να βάλεις ποιο μεγάλο κεραία με δίκη σου έξτρα χρέωση. Αν πάρεις 27dbi κεραία θα πιάνεις καλύτερο σήμα άρα πιο σταθερή γραμμή και υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## chris papas

Θα το διευκρίνησω στον τεχνικό και αν είναι δυνατό θα το κάνω!Μάλλον από Δευτέρα θα καλέσω!

----------


## erik37

Για τους Νομούς Ημαθίας, Θεσσαλονίκης και Πέλλας: 
https://gsnet.gr/
Για Νομό Θεσπρωτίας:
https://www.bitcore.gr/

----------


## griniaris

> Για τους Νομούς Ημαθίας, Θεσσαλονίκης και Πέλλας: 
> https://gsnet.gr/
> Για Νομό Θεσπρωτίας:
> https://www.bitcore.gr/


Εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονται και οι 2 εταιριες σοβαρες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## sot.mix

H πρώτη εταιρία γράφει ping 1ms στη σελίδα της. Είναι δυνατόν με ασύρματο link;

----------


## griniaris

Σε ασυρματα λινκ που εχουμε στο AWMN υπαρχουν οντως αυτα τα latency απο point to point. 
Ακομα και σε αρκετα χλμ αποσταση.

Δεν νομιζω ομως να εννοουν και στο ιντερνετ. Υποθετω εννοουν στην διασυνδεση μαζι τους. 

Αυτο βεβαια μονο αυτοι μπορουν να το εξηγησουν τι εννοουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό ακριβώς. Αφορά την απόκριση μεταξύ των 2 ΑΡ της ζεύξης.

----------


## kmpar

Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει στο τέλος...

----------


## mcstefan7

Η sky telecom είναι διαθέσιμη και στην κορινθια. Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο γιατί είχα δείξει ενδιαφέρον παλιότερα.

----------


## chris papas

Έκανα ήδη την αίτηση και περιμένω τους τεχνικούς! Για 24αρα με εξοπλισμό όμως για 35/3!

----------


## mcstefan7

> Έκανα ήδη την αίτηση και περιμένω τους τεχνικούς! Για 24αρα με εξοπλισμό όμως για 35/3!


sky ή iwifi έκανες?

----------


## chris papas

Sky έκανα αλλά αμφιβάλω αν θα υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα αν η κεραία τους είναι στα γερανια η κάπου αλλού! Ο λόγος που έκανα sky είναι το χαμηλό πάγιο στην 24/2!μολις έχω νεότερα θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## sot.mix

Εγώ πάντως που είχα αφήσει τα στοιχεία μου στην Skytelecom δεν με έχουν ειδοποιήσει ακόμα. Λογικά έχουν καλύψει μόνο Κόρινθο προς το παρόν. Πάντως στο site τους ο χάρτης κάλυψης δεν άλλαξε προς το παρόν. Παραμένει ως έχει με τους Νομούς που ήδη παρέχουν. Αν συνδεθείς πάντως γράψε μας εντυπώσεις γιατί προς το παρόν διαβάζω μόνο για Ηράκλειο γι'αυτή την εταιρία.

----------


## chris papas

> Εγώ πάντως που είχα αφήσει τα στοιχεία μου στην Skytelecom δεν με έχουν ειδοποιήσει ακόμα. Λογικά έχουν καλύψει μόνο Κόρινθο προς το παρόν. Πάντως στο site τους ο χάρτης κάλυψης δεν άλλαξε προς το παρόν. Παραμένει ως έχει με τους Νομούς που ήδη παρέχουν. Αν συνδεθείς πάντως γράψε μας εντυπώσεις γιατί προς το παρόν διαβάζω μόνο για Ηράκλειο γι'αυτή την εταιρία.


Εγώ είμαι στο βραχατι 12 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά από τη Κόρινθο πάντως! Φυσικά και θα ανεβάσω!

----------


## sot.mix

Θα ζητήσεις try & buy λογικά με προπληρωμή του εξοπλισμού 100€ και αν δε σου κάνει σου επιστρέφουν το ποσό;

----------


## chris papas

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε το διευκρίνισα και καλό θα ήταν να το κάνω αύριο με τη κατάθεση που θα κάνω γιατι αυτό έχει μείνει μόνο!Δε νομίζω όμως να μου δίνουν πίσω τα λεφτά απλά μου μένει ο εξοπλισμος!

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ζητήσεις try & buy λογικά με προπληρωμή του εξοπλισμού 100€ και αν δε σου κάνει σου επιστρέφουν το ποσό;


Μίλησα σήμερα με την εταιρία προτού κάνω τη κατάθεση εφόσον δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος λοιπόν στέλνεις email σου επιστρέφουν τα χρήματα αλλά είσαι υποχρεωμένος λογικά να στείλεις τον εξοπλισμό πίσω. Περιμένω τώρα για ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό!

----------


## griniaris

Πολυ ομορφα. 

Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο... οταν τελειωσεις με την τοποθετηση και την ενεργοποιηση...  βαλε καμμια φωτο του εξοπλισμου και της εγκαταστασης.

----------


## sot.mix

Μόλις τώρα είδα ότι έχουν βάλει και την Κορινθία στον χάρτη τους εκτός από ορισμένες περιοχές της!
Την περιοχή μου φαίνεται ότι την καλύπτουν.
Κινείται ταχύτατα η εταιρία!Άντε να έχουμε και εμπειρίες από χρήστες μπας και προχωρήσουμε κι εμείς οι ποιο διστακτικοί σε σύνδεση!

----------


## chris papas

Ένα που δεν μου απάντησαν πάντως ήταν σε πιο σημείο έχουν βάλει τη κεραία τους!

----------


## mcstefan7

Να δούμε αν είναι και σταθερή ή ρίχνουν πολλούς χρήστες στην ίδια κεραία για να μειώσουν το κόστος. Γιατί για κρήτη διαβάζω έχουν κάποια θέματα με την ταχύτητα. Γιατί αν είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα τους αξίζει. Σχεδόν οσο δίνω τώρα για 30/10 θα πάρω 100/20 απο αυτούς.

----------


## sot.mix

Στη Skytelecom πρέπει να προπληρώσεις και τον εξοπλισμό όμως από 99,90€ έως 180,00€ απ'ότι είδα.

----------


## griniaris

> Στη Skytelecom πρέπει να προπληρώσεις και τον εξοπλισμό όμως από 99,90€ έως 180,00€ απ'ότι είδα.


Ο οποιος εξοπλισμος ειναι αξιοπρεπεστατος απο οτι εχουν δειξει στις φωτο καποιοι χρηστες.... και ο οποιος ειναι δισκος σου.
Οποτε αν για καποιο λογο δεν θελεις να συνεχισεις με την εταιρεια και βρεις εναν "φιλο" να σου στειλει απο το σπιτι του ιντερνετ , εισαι ετοιμος. 
Σαφως τον πληρωνεις πιο ακριβα απο την λιανικη... αλλα ειναι ετοιμος-τοποθετημενος εξοπλισμος. Για μενα ο χρονος ειναι χρημα οποτε παλι σε συμφερει.

----------


## kmpar

Για Skytelecom: 99,90/24=4,16€ + 17,90 € = 22,06€ το μήνα για 24/2 που αν είναι πραγματική 24/2 είναι τζάμπα αυτή την εποχή ειδικά για επαρχία.
20,44€ αυτή την εποχή έχει η Vodafone το πιο φτηνό πακέτο.
Άσε που όπως όλοι προαναφέρανε σου μένει και ο εξοπλισμός.
Μην το συζητάτε παιδιά. 
Όπου έχει Inalan και όπου έχει Skytelecom δαγκωτό.

----------


## erik37

Για Θεσσαλονίκη (νέα εταιρία):
https://www.greece-telecom.gr/

----------


## sot.mix

> Για Skytelecom: 99,90/24=4,16€ + 17,90 € = 22,06€ το μήνα για 24/2 που αν είναι πραγματική 24/2 είναι τζάμπα αυτή την εποχή ειδικά για επαρχία.
> 20,44€ αυτή την εποχή έχει η Vodafone το πιο φτηνό πακέτο.
> Άσε που όπως όλοι προαναφέρανε σου μένει και ο εξοπλισμός.
> Μην το συζητάτε παιδιά. 
> Όπου έχει Inalan και όπου έχει Skytelecom δαγκωτό.


Μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω.
Ειδικά η Skytelecom κάνει πολύ γρήγορα βήματα σε αντίθεση με την Inalan απ'ότι διαβάζω.
Βέβαια η Skytelecom στήνει κεραίες και καλύπτει περιοχές (κάτι αντίστοιχο που έκαναν οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας στις αρχές της ανάπτυξής τους) ενώ η Inalan σκάβει δρόμους που κοστίζει αρκετά περισσότερα χρήματα αλλά και απαιτεί περισσότερο χρόνο.
Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες εταιρίες τα βήματά τους και να κοιτάξουν να καλύψουν και άγονες περιοχές, όχι μόνο τα αστικά κέντρα.

----------


## kmpar

Αν κάποιος έχει συνδεθεί με skytelecom εκτός από Ν. Ηρακλειου ας ποσταρει εδώ εντυπώσεις να πάρουμε κι εμείς μια γεύση μπας και κάνουμε τη μετάβαση.

----------


## Geros7

> Αν κάποιος έχει συνδεθεί με skytelecom εκτός από Ν. Ηρακλειου ας ποσταρει εδώ εντυπώσεις να πάρουμε κι εμείς μια γεύση μπας και κάνουμε τη μετάβαση.


Υπάρχει ολόκληρο θέμα με συνδρομητές της sky στο ηράκλειο μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά, εγώ προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## griniaris

> Αν κάποιος έχει συνδεθεί με skytelecom *εκτός από Ν. Ηρακλειου* ας ποσταρει εδώ εντυπώσεις να πάρουμε κι εμείς μια γεύση μπας και κάνουμε τη μετάβαση.






> Υπάρχει ολόκληρο θέμα *με συνδρομητές της sky στο ηράκλειο* μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά, εγώ προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82


Ειναι πρωι και δικαιολογεισαι . :Razz:   ΕΚΤΟΣ Ηρακλειου θελει ο ανθρωπος.

----------


## Geros7

> Ειναι πρωι και δικαιολογεισαι .  ΕΚΤΟΣ Ηρακλειου θελει ο ανθρωπος.


Είδες τι μπορεί να πάθει κανείς με μωρό στο σπίτι; Κουτουλάει τους τοίχους και προσπερνάει λέξεις  :ROFL:

----------


## tsigarid

Μια που μιλάμε για εκτός Ηρακλείου, προς Χερσόνησο τι παίζει;

----------


## sot.mix

> Η sky telecom είναι διαθέσιμη και στην κορινθια. Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο γιατί είχα δείξει ενδιαφέρον παλιότερα.


Τελικά συνδέθηκες;

----------


## chris papas

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα περιμένω τηλεφώνημα! Πάντως μου έστειλαν προς το παρόν απόδειξη για τον εξοπλισμό όπως είπα και στο άλλο thread για cambium epmp force 130 5ghz και ένα ρουτερακι tp link

----------


## mcstefan7

Έχω κάνει διετές συμβόλαιο με τη iwifi εγώ. Chris περιμένουμε τα σχόλια σου για την γραμμή αν είναι σταθερή και αν έχεις διακοπές.

----------


## kmpar

> Εγώ πάντως ακόμα περιμένω τηλεφώνημα! Πάντως μου έστειλαν προς το παρόν απόδειξη για τον εξοπλισμό όπως είπα και στο άλλο thread για cambium epmp force 130 5ghz και ένα ρουτερακι tp link


Μάλλον έχουν κάνει εισαγωγή εξοπλισμού. Στην Ελλάδα δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα εξοπλισμό Cambium σε αντίθεση με ubiquiti που βρίσκεις πλέον και στα περίπτερα.

----------


## sot.mix

> Μάλλον έχουν κάνει εισαγωγή εξοπλισμού. Στην Ελλάδα δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα εξοπλισμό Cambium σε αντίθεση με ubiquiti που βρίσκεις πλέον και στα περίπτερα.


Είναι low budget εξοπλισμός δηλαδή;

----------


## mcstefan7

Όχι η Cambium είναι μεγάλη και αξιόλογη εταιρεία.

----------


## ilav

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. 
Με ένα googlαρισμα έπεσα πάνω στο forum τυχαία.
Έχει συνδεθεί κανείς Πελοπόννησο με ασύρματο πάροχο να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## mcstefan7

Για ποια περιοχή ενδιαφέρεσαι να μάθεις;

----------


## ItsMeAgain

Όπως διαβάζω οι εταιρίες είναι προς νότια εδώ πάνω Αλεξανδρούπολη γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι;

----------


## almounia

Χρειάζεται να φτιάξουμε έναν χάρτη με αυτούς του εναλλακτικούς ασύρματους παρόχους. Θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία από το adslgr.com

----------


## griniaris

> Χρειάζεται να φτιάξουμε έναν χάρτη με αυτούς του εναλλακτικούς ασύρματους παρόχους. Θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία από το adslgr.com


Μπα..  Ειναι παααρα πολυ μεγαλη δουλεια για να την κανει καποιος.  και να την συντηρει ταυτοχρονα. 

Παρολα αυτα επειδη ειναι πολυ χρησιμο.. στειλε ενα μυνημα στον δημιουργο του http://fttxgr.eu/   μηπως εχει ορεξη να τους συμπεριλαβει στον χαρτη του. 
Δες ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΝΗΜΑ.

Βεβαια... θα πρεπει και καποιος να τους γνωριζει ολους τους wifi παροχους και να τον ενημερωνει.  Γιατι ολοκληρωμενη ΚΑΙ ενημερωμενη λιστα δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## pchrisovelonis

καλησπέρα παιδιά, με την σειρά μου να ρωτήσω και εγώ εάν υπάρχει κάτι στην Αθηνά και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή των Άνω Λιοσίων, μετά από πολλές ώρες ψάξιμο και φτάνοντας σε αδιέξοδο αποφάσισα να κάνω και εδώ μια προσπάθεια.
θα με ενδιέφερε κάθε εταιρία εντός αττικής και απο εκει και περα θα κανω τα απαραίτητα τηλέφωνα για να δω εαν καλύπτουν η οχι

----------


## griniaris

Στην Αθηνα ειναι λιγο τσουχτερα τα πακετα. Η πλειοψηφια των παροχων wifi internet δινουν τιμες πιο πανω απο την Vdsl  .  
Οποτε προκυπτουν τιμες πανω απο 50€/μηνα . Σε ενδιαφερει να ψαξω τα αρχεια μου να τις βρω?
Θα χρειαστει να εχεις και πολυ καθαρο οπτικο πεδιο γιατι ειναι διαφορετικη μορφολογια απο την επαρχια. Πως τα πας απο θέα ? 



Off Topic



Αληθεια απο οτι ξερω η περιοχη σου ειναι ολη με καινουριες καμπινες.Γιατι δεν κανεις αναβαθμιση πακετου?

----------


## pchrisovelonis

> Στην Αθηνα ειναι λιγο τσουχτερα τα πακετα. Η πλειοψηφια των παροχων wifi internet δινουν τιμες πιο πανω απο την Vdsl  .  
> Οποτε προκυπτουν τιμες πανω απο 50€/μηνα . Σε ενδιαφερει να ψαξω τα αρχεια μου να τις βρω?
> Θα χρειαστει να εχεις και πολυ καθαρο οπτικο πεδιο γιατι ειναι διαφορετικη μορφολογια απο την επαρχια. Πως τα πας απο θέα ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


μετακόμισα σε νεο σπιτι και δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για σταθερό ιντερνετ, εκτος αν δώσω 1200 στον ΟΤΕ για κολώνες και τα λοιπά, ναι θα με ενδιέφερε πολυ αν εχεις κατι.

----------


## griniaris

Αουτς. Η ελλειψη γραμμης ειναι οντως προβλημα. 

Απο οτι θυμαμαι σιουρα ειναι η https://winet.gr/ 

Αργοτερα θα ριξω μια ματια στα αρχεια μου και θα σε ενημερωσω. 



Off Topic


		Υ.Γ.  Παιζει και σεναριο να στειλεις ιντερνετ απο εναν συγγενη σου.  Εχεις καποιον που μπορει να εχετε οπτικη επαφη ?

----------


## djbilal

> Χρειάζεται να φτιάξουμε έναν χάρτη με αυτούς του εναλλακτικούς ασύρματους παρόχους. Θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία από το adslgr.com


πιστεύω αν μαζευτούμε και κάνουμε  κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμο και με ξεχωριστό domain όπως wifigr.com ή wifigr.eu  :Thinking:

----------


## kmpar

> μετακόμισα σε νεο σπιτι και δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για σταθερό ιντερνετ, εκτος αν δώσω 1200 στον ΟΤΕ για κολώνες και τα λοιπά, ναι θα με ενδιέφερε πολυ αν εχεις κατι.


Ήδη έχει κάνει επέκταση η SkyTelecom στην Αττική. Κάνε μία ερώτηση αν καλύπτουν την περιοχή σου.
https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/

----------


## erik37

> μετακόμισα σε νεο σπιτι και δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για σταθερό ιντερνετ, εκτος αν δώσω 1200 στον ΟΤΕ για κολώνες και τα λοιπά, ναι θα με ενδιέφερε πολυ αν εχεις κατι.


Για Αττική δίνουν οι ακόλουθες εταιρίες:
https://www.ftn.gr/
https://euro-axes.gr/
https://winet.gr/
http://www.ewi.gr/
https://grnet365.gr/
https://digitalark.gr/el/wireless-in...e-provider-gr/

----------


## deadzmbie

Για Αχαΐα
https://www.patrasbroadband.gr/

----------


## erik37

> Για Αχαΐα
> https://www.patrasbroadband.gr/


Έχει αναφερθεί ξανά στις 30.12.2019 η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία. Δες το ανάλογο post.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ήδη έχει κάνει επέκταση η SkyTelecom στην Αττική. Κάνε μία ερώτηση αν καλύπτουν την περιοχή σου.
> https://skytelecom.gr/kalipsi/


Κάτι που δεν παρατήρησε κανείς είναι ότι από τον χάρτη κάλυψης εξαφανίστηκε ο Νομός Λακωνίας. Εκ παραδρομής ή εγκατέλειψαν το project εκεί;
Ενώ προστέθηκε και τμήμα στο Νομό Λασιθίου στην Ιεράπετρα.

----------


## chris papas

Να μαι και πάλι σήμερα το πρωί έγινε η εγκατάσταση τα παιδιά ευγενικοτατα αλλά μάλλον όχι οι εξπέρ!ίντερνετ δεν έχω ακόμα περιμένω τον "ειδικό" κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα για να κάνει τη τελική σύνδεση! Αποτι κατάλαβα υπάρχει τεράστια ζήτηση και υπάρχει ένα συνεργείο για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού και έρχεται ο ειδικός να κάνει το fine tuning της γραμμής! Το κέντρο τους εδώ στη Κορινθία είναι στον Αγιο Παταπιο για όσους γνωρίζουν και ενδιαφέρονται.

- - - Updated - - -

Και οι σχετικές φωτο

----------


## kmpar

> Να μαι και πάλι σήμερα το πρωί έγινε η εγκατάσταση τα παιδιά ευγενικοτατα αλλά μάλλον όχι οι εξπέρ!ίντερνετ δεν έχω ακόμα περιμένω τον "ειδικό" κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα για να κάνει τη τελική σύνδεση! Αποτι κατάλαβα υπάρχει τεράστια ζήτηση και υπάρχει ένα συνεργείο για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού και έρχεται ο ειδικός να κάνει το fine tuning της γραμμής! Το κέντρο τους εδώ στη Κορινθία είναι στον Αγιο Παταπιο για όσους γνωρίζουν και ενδιαφέρονται.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και οι σχετικές φωτο


Καλά στα κεραμίδια πως ανέβηκαν; Από την Τρίπολη ήρθαν τα παιδιά;

----------


## griniaris

Μια χαρα θεση φαινεται. 

Ερωτησεις :

1) την σωληνα την ειχες εσυ η την φερανε?  Εγω δεν θα εβαζα οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο γαλβανιζε. Η σκουρια με εκνευριζει αφανταστα.

2) τo καλωδιο δικτυου απο που το περασανε μεσα στο σπιτι? καμμια φωτο αν σου ειναι ευκολο θα βηθουσε. 

3) Εκτος απο την wifi κεραια.... υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκει κοντα ψηλοτερο και μεταλλικο? 

4) Ο ηλιακος ειναι γειωμενος ? (παιζει ρολο για αργοτερα αυτο που θα σε ρωτησω κατι) 

5) μπορεις να δεις στο καλωδιο δικτυου τα χαρακτηριστικα του και να μας τα γραψεις? Η εστω μια φωτο? 

6) Κατι αναφερεις για εξπερ...  τι εννοεις? σαν εγκατασταση ή επειδη δεν σε συνδεσανε κατυθειαν?

Σε γενικες γραμμες απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι μια χαρα η εγκατασταση απο αποψη τοποθετησης. 
τις λεπτομεριες να δουμε τωρα. καλωδιωσεις , τοποθετηση καλωδιων , PoE κλπ κλπ

----------


## chris papas

> Καλά στα κεραμίδια πως ανέβηκαν; Από την Τρίπολη ήρθαν τα παιδιά;


Δεν ρώτησα απλά έφυγαν βιαστικά για άλλη εγκατάσταση!ο επόμενος θα έρθει από Αθήνα γτ πηγαίνει Τρίπολη μου είπαν

- - - Updated - - -




> Μια χαρα θεση φαινεται. 
> 
> Ερωτησεις :
> 
> 1) την σωληνα την ειχες εσυ η την φερανε?  Εγω δεν θα εβαζα οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο γαλβανιζε. Η σκουρια με εκνευριζει αφανταστα.
> 
> 2) τo καλωδιο δικτυου απο που το περασανε μεσα στο σπιτι? καμμια φωτο αν σου ειναι ευκολο θα βηθουσε. 
> 
> 3) Εκτος απο την wifi κεραια.... υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκει κοντα ψηλοτερο και μεταλλικο? 
> ...


1)η σωλήνα δικιά μου κατά τύχη την είχα! 
2)ειμαι εκτός θα ανεβάσω το συντομότερο! 
3)αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο εκτός από τον ηλιακό όχι! 
4)δεν γνωρίζω 
5)ubiquiti toughcable tc pro
6)Θα το πω λίγο απλά αν κανονικά ο ένας έπρεπε να είναι ο τεχνικός και ο βοηθός, ήταν ο βοηθός και ο βοηθός του! 
Ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα τύπου fresnel κτλ και φάνηκε ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο σχετικοί όχι ότι εγώ είμαι καλύτερος προς θεού! Περί πινγκ κτλ port forwarding επίσης δεν μπορούσαν να μου απαντήσουν! Δηλαδή περί πιο τεχνικών θεμάτων δεν με βοήθησαν!Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο
Το poe συνδέθηκε στο δωμάτιο που θα είναι το ρουτερ όχι κοντά στη κεραία πάντως

----------


## griniaris

> 1)η σωλήνα δικιά μου κατά τύχη την είχα!


Αν δεν ειχες εσυ δηλαδη ειμαι περιεργος να δω πως και που θα κανανε την εγκατασταση. :P




> 2)ειμαι εκτός θα ανεβάσω το συντομότερο!


Απλα για να εχουμε μια ολοκληρωμενη αποψη της εγκαταστασης.




> 3)αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο εκτός από τον ηλιακό όχι!


χμ... δεν ξερω...  ισως ειμαι υπερβολικος αλλα με αυτα που εχω δει τοσα χρονια εχω μια φοβια με τους κεραυνους και την καταστροφη του εξοπλισμου.




> 4)δεν γνωρίζω


Αν ειναι σωστα γειωμενος... θα μπορουσες με μικρο κοστος (15€-20€) να βαλεις το surge protector και να προστατευες τον εξοπλισμο μεσα στο σπιτι. 




> 5)ubiquiti toughcable tc pro


Τελεια. πολυ καλη επιλογη. 




> 6)Θα το πω λίγο απλά αν κανονικά ο ένας έπρεπε να είναι ο τεχνικός και ο βοηθός, ήταν ο βοηθός και ο βοηθός του! 
> Ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα τύπου fresnel κτλ και φάνηκε ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο σχετικοί όχι ότι εγώ είμαι καλύτερος προς θεού! Περί πινγκ κτλ port forwarding επίσης δεν μπορούσαν να μου απαντήσουν! Δηλαδή περί πιο τεχνικών θεμάτων δεν με βοήθησαν!Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λίγο
> Το poe συνδέθηκε στο δωμάτιο που θα είναι το ρουτερ όχι κοντά στη κεραία πάντως


δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο που δεν εχουν τεχνικες και εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις... απλα οπως ειπες.. για 1-2 πραγματακια οπως η fresnell  θα επρεπε να ειναι ενημεροι γιατι ειναι απαραιτητο κατα την εγκατασταση εξοπλισμου.

Για το PoE σιγουρα μπαινει σε οποιο σημειο θελεις (κατα προτιμιση κοντα στο ρουτερ οντως) .. απλα για επιβεβαιωση ρωτησα.

----------


## kmpar

> Δεν ρώτησα απλά έφυγαν βιαστικά για άλλη εγκατάσταση!ο επόμενος θα έρθει από Αθήνα γτ πηγαίνει Τρίπολη μου είπαν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 1)η σωλήνα δικιά μου κατά τύχη την είχα! 
> 2)ειμαι εκτός θα ανεβάσω το συντομότερο! 
> 3)αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο εκτός από τον ηλιακό όχι! 
> ...


H κεραία τελικα είναι cambium;

----------


## chris papas

> Αν δεν ειχες εσυ δηλαδη ειμαι περιεργος να δω πως και που θα κανανε την εγκατασταση. :P
> 
> 
> 
> Απλα για να εχουμε μια ολοκληρωμενη αποψη της εγκαταστασης.
> 
> 
> 
> χμ... δεν ξερω...  ισως ειμαι υπερβολικος αλλα με αυτα που εχω δει τοσα χρονια εχω μια φοβια με τους κεραυνους και την καταστροφη του εξοπλισμου.
> ...


Χάχα θα έβγαζα τον ηλιακό λογικά!Γενικά δεν είμαι σε περιοχή που πλήττεται από κεραυνούς τι να πω το πολύ πολύ να γίνω φλας θα ρωτήσω το παλικάρι που θα έρθει για την σύνδεση αν το προτείνει γενικά να το βάλω το surge protection!

- - - Updated - - -




> H κεραία τελικα είναι cambium;


Ναι είναι cambium!Όταν ρώτησα πως και αλλάξατε μου είπε ότι είναι πιο ανθεκτικές αλλά έχουν πιο δύσκολο μενού από τις ubiquiti!

----------


## mcstefan7

Άντε καλορίζικο. Περιμένουνε εντυπώσεις. Κακή εντύπωση μου έκανε να μην είναι ο τεχνικός μαζί τους. Πες μας αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ σου και ρωτά αν αντί για το δικό τους θα μπορούσες να βάλεις δικό σου (από την κεραία να στο φέρουν με καρφωτή ip και να έχεις τους κωδικούς σύνδεσης).

----------


## chris papas

> Άντε καλορίζικο. Περιμένουνε εντυπώσεις. Κακή εντύπωση μου έκανε να μην είναι ο τεχνικός μαζί τους. Πες μας αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ σου και ρωτά αν αντί για το δικό τους θα μπορούσες να βάλεις δικό σου (από την κεραία να στο φέρουν με καρφωτή ip και να έχεις τους κωδικούς σύνδεσης).


Έγινε η σύνδεση αλλά δε μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ικανοποιημένος!το παλικάρι πολύ ενημερωτικός πρόσβαση δεν έχω δοκίμασα να μπω με την ip του αλλά τίποτα!Ρώτησα για το ρουτερ απλά κατάλαβα ότι είναι διαδικασία για αυτούς να μου δώσουν ip αν κατάλαβα καλά αλλά είναι εφικτό όπως είπε!Οπότε το tplink που δίνουν είναι ένα απλό AP.Προς το παρόν 17/1 up/down. Μου είπε ότι θέλει ένα περιθώριο 2 ήμερων να κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις από μεριάς του για περαιτέρω βελτίωση ενώ παράλληλα του τόνισα ότι έχω ζητήσει αποκλειστικά τη γραμμή ώστε να ικανοποιήθω ως προς το κομμάτι του gaming!Ήμουν σαφής και κάθετος λεφτά δίνουμε άλλωστε!Έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις dslreport κτλ όλα στο μέτριο (C)! Έβαλα και το ps4 επάνω και δεν συνδέεται καν μου βγάζει πρόβλημα στο νατ!οπότε είμαι στην αναμονή μπας και δω βελτίωση!

----------


## mcstefan7

Η sky μου φαίνεται είναι φθηνή αλλά δεν αξίζει και πολλά. Στην iwifi βάζοντας την κεραία πήρα απευθείας Ίντερνετ. Στην αρχή ήταν ελεύθερο χωρίς περιορισμούς. Ο τεχνικός με ρώτησε ποιο πακέτο ήθελα και μπήκε στο σύστημα του και με έβαλε στο αντίστοιχο πακέτο. Μου έδωσε και κωδικούς και το περάσαμε στο δικό μου ρουτερ με καρφωτή ip. Και το δικό τους ρουτερ ξεκλείδωτο ήταν και μου το άφησαν για να το κάνω ap αν θέλω. Επίσης μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση ότι η γραμμή μου δεν έχει μπουκώματα και διακυμάνσεις (μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο ότι είμαι στο business πρόγραμμα).

----------


## jkoukos

> του τόνισα ότι έχω ζητήσει αποκλειστικά τη γραμμή ώστε να ικανοποιήθω ως προς το κομμάτι του gaming!Ήμουν σαφής και κάθετος λεφτά δίνουμε άλλωστε!


Αυτό από που προκύπτει; Μήπως έχουμε καταλάβει λάθος μερικά πράγματα;

----------


## griniaris

> Επίσης μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση ότι η γραμμή μου δεν έχει μπουκώματα και διακυμάνσεις (μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο ότι είμαι στο business πρόγραμμα).


Για δωσε κανα screenshot να εχουμε μετρο συγκρισης.

----------


## mcstefan7

http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/59745955

Έχω 30 /10 και πήρα την μέτρηση από teamviewer σε ένα pc που είναι ανοιχτό.

----------


## griniaris

> http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/59745955
> 
> Έχω 30 /10 και πήρα την μέτρηση από teamviewer σε ένα pc που είναι ανοιχτό.


Δεν λεει κατι αυτο. 

τους χρονους να δουμε και την δρομολογηση. πως συμπεριφερεται η γραμμη. Οπως εκαναν οι συμφορουμιτες.  ειτε ping -t ειτε tracert .

----------


## chris papas

> Αυτό από που προκύπτει; Μήπως έχουμε καταλάβει λάθος μερικά πράγματα;


Φάνηκε απότομο έτσι όπως το είπα! Αλλά όταν εκανα την αίτηση αυτή ήταν η απαίτηση μου και με διαβεβαιωσαν για αυτό οπότε αν δεν με ικανοποιήσει θα ακυρώσω τη σύνδεση ζητώ συγνώμη και πάλι αν φάνηκε κάπως

----------


## mcstefan7

Tracert στον 1.1.1.1
Έδινε μέχρι 31ms και το ping στον 1.1.1.1 έδινε 13 ελάχιστη και 15 μέγιστη. Είμαι από κινητό και δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω.

----------


## wlp

> Έγινε η σύνδεση αλλά δε μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ικανοποιημένος!το παλικάρι πολύ ενημερωτικός πρόσβαση δεν έχω δοκίμασα να μπω με την ip του αλλά τίποτα!Ρώτησα για το ρουτερ απλά κατάλαβα ότι είναι διαδικασία για αυτούς να μου δώσουν ip αν κατάλαβα καλά αλλά είναι εφικτό όπως είπε!Οπότε το tplink που δίνουν είναι ένα απλό AP.Προς το παρόν 17/1 up/down. Μου είπε ότι θέλει ένα περιθώριο 2 ήμερων να κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις από μεριάς του για περαιτέρω βελτίωση ενώ παράλληλα του τόνισα ότι έχω ζητήσει αποκλειστικά τη γραμμή ώστε να ικανοποιήθω ως προς το κομμάτι του gaming!Ήμουν σαφής και κάθετος λεφτά δίνουμε άλλωστε!Έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις dslreport κτλ όλα στο μέτριο (C)! Έβαλα και το ps4 επάνω και δεν συνδέεται καν μου βγάζει πρόβλημα στο νατ!οπότε είμαι στην αναμονή μπας και δω βελτίωση!


Οπωσδήποτε περίμενε τις ρυθμίσεις πρώτα. Δε γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς κάνουν και πως, εμένα όταν έγινε η εγκατάσταση μέχρι το βράδυ που κάναν τις ρυθμίσεις ήμουν στα 25 mbps (πακέτο 100) και είχα απογοητευτεί. Και μόλις κάναν τις ρυθμίσεις (έπεσε για λίγα λεπτά η γραμμή) καρφώθηκε στα 100.

----------


## chris papas

Ακόμα καμία βελτίωση ως προς τη ταχύτητα κτλ,με τη βροχή εχθές είδα πτώση στα 9mbps από 17!Εαν δεν έχει βελτιωθεί μέχρι το βράδυ θα τους καλέσω αύριο!

----------


## BillyVan

Νομιζα οτι εκανες συνδρομη σε αλλον παροχο που ειχες δει 45 ταχυτητα.

Μαλλον ειναι μακρια φαινεται η κεραια που συνδεεσαι τωρα και ισως δεν εχει και καλη στοχευση.

και τα 17 καλα ειναι αν ειναι φτηνα και σταθερα

----------


## chris papas

> Νομιζα οτι εκανες συνδρομη σε αλλον παροχο που ειχες δει 45 ταχυτητα.
> 
> Μαλλον ειναι μακρια φαινεται η κεραια που συνδεεσαι τωρα και ισως δεν εχει και καλη στοχευση.
> 
> και τα 17 καλα ειναι αν ειναι φτηνα και σταθερα


Κοίτα στην άλλη είχα καλύτερες επιλογές γιατι είχαν περισσότερες κεραίες! Για αυτό που το θέλω δυστυχώς δεν είναι καλό! Βέβαια ακόμα δε ξέρω αν έχουν γίνει οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις ακόμα σκαμπανεβασματα βλέπω.

----------


## kmpar

> Ακόμα καμία βελτίωση ως προς τη ταχύτητα κτλ,με τη βροχή εχθές είδα πτώση στα 9mbps από 17!Εαν δεν έχει βελτιωθεί μέχρι το βράδυ θα τους καλέσω αύριο!


Έπρεπε ήδη να τους είχες καλέσει. Πιστεύω θα στο διορθώσουν.Αλλά με το φόρτο που έχουν καλύτερα να τους πάρεις τηλ άμεσα.

----------


## chris papas

> Έπρεπε ήδη να τους είχες καλέσει. Πιστεύω θα στο διορθώσουν.Αλλά με το φόρτο που έχουν καλύτερα να τους πάρεις τηλ άμεσα.


Τους κάλεσα και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσει το τεχνικό τμήμα οπότε αναμονή

----------


## chris papas

> Τους κάλεσα και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσει το τεχνικό τμήμα οπότε αναμονή


Λοιπόν έχω κάποια μικρά συμπεράσματα εδώ στη Κορινθία. Καταρχάς έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το καλώδιο φαίνεται ότι δεν κουμπώνει καλά το rj του AP επάνω στο poe και κόβεται η γραμμή δηλαδή λίγο να κουνηθεί διακόπτει τη σύνδεση. Κατά τα άλλα η σύνδεση είναι καρφί 23-24down και περίπου 1.9 up δεν έχει κάνει σκαμπανεβασματα προς το παρόν! Θα κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις και trace κτλ. Όσον αφορά το gaming με έχει απογοητεύσει λίγο το ότι έχει το διπλό πινγκ αποτι είχε! πχ στο apex legends η αρχική γραμμή της Vodafone με 5.5down και 0.6up έχω 45ping και 40% packet loss,
Στη sky 80 ping και 0% packet loss αλλά! Στη skytelecom in game μου κάνει τρομερά ping spikes σε σημείο που δεν υποφερεται όλα πάνε διακεκομμένα και είναι ενοχλητικο. Δε γνωρίζω αν παίρνει κάποια βελτίωση στο θέμα αυτό όπως qos κτλ τηλεφώνησα σήμερα μπας και μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι και δε τους βρίσκω οπότε αύριο πάλι!

----------


## mavda

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα. Έχω κάνει κι εγώ αίτηση ήδη διαβάζοντας το forum για 24/2 στη Skytelecom. Πιστεύω ότι είναι το πιο συμφέρον πρόγραμμα αυτή τη στιγμή.
Βρίσκομαι Αλμυρή Κορινθίας.

----------


## dzadelis

Είμαι κι εγώ πελάτης της Skytelecom εδώ κι έναν μήνα. Μένω στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, στο προάστιο του Άγιου Ιωάννη Κνωσού στο ύψος του Coco-Mat αριστερά ευθεία πάνω, 60 μέτρα περίπου μετά το γυμναστήριο "ΕΥ ΖΗΝ".
http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/59961852

Υπήρξαν κατά καιρούς λίγα προβληματάκια αλλά επιλύθηκαν άμεσα.
Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ικανοποιημένος. :One thumb up:

----------


## mavda

Τι σύνδεση έχεις;35/3 μάλλον?
Τέλεια είσαι...Είχες ποτέ σκαμπανεβάσματα ή από την αρχή ήταν έτσι;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Είμαι κι εγώ πελάτης της Skytelecom εδώ κι έναν μήνα. Μένω στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, στο προάστιο του Άγιου Ιωάννη Κνωσού στο ύψος του Coco-Mat αριστερά ευθεία πάνω, 60 μέτρα περίπου μετά το γυμναστήριο "ΕΥ ΖΗΝ".
> http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest/59961852
> 
> Υπήρξαν κατά καιρούς λίγα προβληματάκια αλλά επιλύθηκαν άμεσα.
> Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ικανοποιημένος.


εβαλες και τηλεφωνια ; μου ειπανε οτι το κουτι για το τηλεφωνο εχει 45 ευρω. παρα πολλα εαν αναλογιστεις και το κοστος της κεραιας πανω απο 100 ευρω ειναι αρκετα ως κοστος συνδεσης. 
Εσυ με τις καιρικες συνθηκες κεραυνους βροχες και αερα ειχες προβληματα; με τις ταχυτητες; . 
Η skytelecom εχει φτασει και στην Αθηνα.

----------


## mavda

Αν είναι η βασική σου σύνδεση στο κύριο σπίτι βάζεις τα προγράμματα double play της Skytelecom γιατί το χρειάζεσαι το σταθερό. 
Δεν το λες φτηνό αλλά δεν το λες και πολύ ακριβό. Κι ο ανταγωνισμός εκεί κυμαίνεται περίπου λίγο πιο φτηνά π.χ. η wind με 24,90€ σου δίνει 24/1 θεωρητικά με 300 προς κινητά και απεριόριστα σταθερά.
Αν θες απλά το τηλ να  σε παίρνουν βάζεις modulus με 15€/χρόνο και σου βγαίνει σύνολο 17,90+1,25=19,15€/μήνα.

----------


## chris papas

> Λοιπόν έχω κάποια μικρά συμπεράσματα εδώ στη Κορινθία. Καταρχάς έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το καλώδιο φαίνεται ότι δεν κουμπώνει καλά το rj του AP επάνω στο poe και κόβεται η γραμμή δηλαδή λίγο να κουνηθεί διακόπτει τη σύνδεση. Κατά τα άλλα η σύνδεση είναι καρφί 23-24down και περίπου 1.9 up δεν έχει κάνει σκαμπανεβασματα προς το παρόν! Θα κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις και trace κτλ. Όσον αφορά το gaming με έχει απογοητεύσει λίγο το ότι έχει το διπλό πινγκ αποτι είχε! πχ στο apex legends η αρχική γραμμή της Vodafone με 5.5down και 0.6up έχω 45ping και 40% packet loss,
> Στη sky 80 ping και 0% packet loss αλλά! Στη skytelecom in game μου κάνει τρομερά ping spikes σε σημείο που δεν υποφερεται όλα πάνε διακεκομμένα και είναι ενοχλητικο. Δε γνωρίζω αν παίρνει κάποια βελτίωση στο θέμα αυτό όπως qos κτλ τηλεφώνησα σήμερα μπας και μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι και δε τους βρίσκω οπότε αύριο πάλι!


Ενημέρωση περί γραμμής. Η ταχύτητα έφτασε μέχρι τα 70 mbps αλλά έπεσε πάλι στα 50 με 45 το θέμα ping παραμένει στη κονσόλα αλλά και στον υπολογιστή!

----------


## sot.mix

24/2 γραμμή δεν έχεις; Πως έφτασε 70mbps;

----------


## chris papas

> 24/2 γραμμή δεν έχεις; Πως έφτασε 70mbps;


Πες μου εσύ χάχα! Με κάλεσαν σήμερα γιατί τους προειδοποίησα ότι δε θα πληρώσω κανένα λογαριασμό μέχρι να μου πουν οριστικά ότι η γραμμή μου είναι έτοιμη για try & buy! Και με ενημέρωσαν ότι το Σάββατο είναι πιθανή ημερομηνία εκκίνησης της δοκιμαστικής περιόδου οπότε και θα με καλέσουν να μου το πουν και επίσημα! Οπότε αναμένω να δω ρυθμίσεις και ποιότητα γραμμής προς το παρόν 50 με 60 down και 5 up bufferbloat +350 ms max!

----------


## sot.mix

19.2.2020 σου έκαναν τη σύνδεση και ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκινήσει η περίοδος try & buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????
Θα μας τρελάνεις;

----------


## chris papas

> 19.2.2020 σου έκαναν τη σύνδεση και ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκινήσει η περίοδος try & buy!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????
> Θα μας τρελάνεις;


Χάχα ήμουν σαφής και ως προς το τεχνικό όσο και στο λογιστήριο! Προφανώς θα κοίταγαν να συνδέσουν όσο πιο πολλούς συνδρομητές πάρα να μου ρυθμίσουν τη γραμμή. Αύριο θα έρθει πάλι ο τεχνικός για τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις όπως με ενημέρωσαν!

----------


## BillyVan

> Χάχα ήμουν σαφής και ως προς το τεχνικό όσο και στο λογιστήριο! Προφανώς θα κοίταγαν να συνδέσουν όσο πιο πολλούς συνδρομητές πάρα να μου ρυθμίσουν τη γραμμή. Αύριο θα έρθει πάλι ο τεχνικός για τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις όπως με ενημέρωσαν!


Αν το ping ειναι οπως και τωρα  δηλαδη μεγάλο τι θα κανεις? Θελω να πω εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να του πεις οχι δεν θελω βγάλτα?

Θα σου μεινει ο εξοπλισμος?

Ενημέρωσε μας.

----------


## chris papas

> Αν το ping ειναι οπως και τωρα  δηλαδη μεγάλο τι θα κανεις? Θελω να πω εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να του πεις οχι δεν θελω βγάλτα?
> 
> Θα σου μεινει ο εξοπλισμος?
> 
> Ενημέρωσε μας.


Φυσικά και θα ακυρώσω τη συνδρομή και αποσο μου είπαν από το λογιστήριο αφαιρούν τον εξοπλισμό και επιστρέφουν τα χρήματα!

----------


## sot.mix

Τρέχω κι εγώ να κάνω αίτηση με τέτοιους όρους!!!!

----------


## mavda

Είδα μόλις ότι κάλυψαν Ρέθυμνο και Χανιά η Skytelecom. Τρέχουν ράλι!!!

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Είδα μόλις ότι κάλυψαν Ρέθυμνο και Χανιά η Skytelecom. Τρέχουν ράλι!!!


ναι το ειδα και εγω στον χαρτη! επισης καλυψαν και ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι στην Ιεαραπετρα και τι που δεν εβλεπα παλια στον χαρτη. 
επισυναπτω printscreen απο το χαρτη καλυψης .

----------


## chris papas

Εχθές το βράδυ που έριχνε καρέκλες γενικά ήταν καλά! Σήμερα το πρωί όμως ίντερνετ γιοκ! Είναι και τελευταία μέρα try & buy! Οπότε είμαι στο όριο! Αν ξέρει κάποιος η έστω έχει μια σχετική γνώμη αν βάλω load balancer θα έχω οφέλη? Να συνδυάσω δηλαδή dsl και wisp?

----------


## griniaris

> Αν ξέρει κάποιος η έστω έχει μια σχετική γνώμη αν βάλω load balancer θα έχω οφέλη? Να συνδυάσω δηλαδή dsl και wisp?


Τι απαντηση περιμενεις?  Τα θετικα ειναι σαφως περισσοτερα απο τα αρνητικα.   

Εσυ τι αρνητικα βρισκεις? σαφως και αν ειναι να κτατησεις και τις 2 συνδεσεις......να βαλεις load-balance .

----------


## sot.mix

> Εχθές το βράδυ που έριχνε καρέκλες γενικά ήταν καλά! Σήμερα το πρωί όμως ίντερνετ γιοκ! Είναι και τελευταία μέρα try & buy! Οπότε είμαι στο όριο! Αν ξέρει κάποιος η έστω έχει μια σχετική γνώμη αν βάλω load balancer θα έχω οφέλη? Να συνδυάσω δηλαδή dsl και wisp?


Έκλεισες κοντά 1 μήνα χωρίς να πληρώσεις...Τι άλλο θες;Είσαι θεός φίλε μου!!!Μακάρι να μου κάτσει κι εμένα έτσι!!!

----------


## chris papas

> Έκλεισες κοντά 1 μήνα χωρίς να πληρώσεις...Τι άλλο θες;Είσαι θεός φίλε μου!!!Μακάρι να μου κάτσει κι εμένα έτσι!!!


Χάχα με κάλεσε ο τεχνικός και είδαν ότι είναι down η γραμμή μου το βράδυ θα μπω στγ κεραία με τη βοήθεια του να δούμε τι είναι! Πολύ τίμιο εκ μέρους τους και ειλικρινα είμαι πρόθυμος να πληρώσω το μήνα που μου αναλογεί!

----------


## BillyVan

> Έκλεισες κοντά 1 μήνα χωρίς να πληρώσεις...Τι άλλο θες;Είσαι θεός φίλε μου!!!Μακάρι να μου κάτσει κι εμένα έτσι!!!


beta testing κανει ο ανθρωπος δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι γινεται?

----------


## halkx

> Είδα μόλις ότι κάλυψαν Ρέθυμνο και Χανιά η Skytelecom. Τρέχουν ράλι!!!



Παιδιά κανείς από την ευρύτερη περιοχή του Ρεθύμνου που να έχει βάλει-δοκιμάσει την υπηρεσία? Ψήνομαι πολύ για το 100/10 χωρίς τηλεφωνία...

----------


## kakalos2

Περιοχή Μεσσηνίας, σε πελάτη (βιοτεχνική μονάδα) σε χωρίο έχω βάλει από την skytelecom το πακέτο 100/20. Καθυστέρησαν αρκετά να κάνουν την εγκατάσταση (δεν είχαν εξοπλισμό είπαν). Μετά την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού συνδεθήκαμε αμέσως στο internet. Γενικά είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.
Υπάρχει ένα *αλλά*, ενώ πληρώνουν 100/20 όποτε έχει χρειαστεί να πάω στη μονάδα έχει ταχύτητα 25-40/15. Όταν τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο το φτιάχνουν αμέσως και έχω ταχύτητα 90/18. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή περιορίζουν αυτοί την ταχύτητα και όταν τους παίρνεις το διορθώνουν.
Ping 13ms.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Άρης13

Εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να δωσουν τοσο μεγαλα πακετα σε ταχυτητα ασυρματα, καλυτερα θα ειναι ενα πιο μικρο (πχ 30mbit) ωστε να μην εχουν και θεματα συνεχεια με τους πελατες.

----------


## chris papas

Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι μετά από καιρό και αρκετες μετρήσεις έχεις αρκετές διακυμανσεις η γραμμή! Επιπλέον πιθανότατα από προχτές έχει μάλλον καεί η κεραία και δεν έχω ίντερνετ καθόλου ήρθε σήμερα τεχνικός και επειδή δεν είχε μαζί του θα έρθει αύριο να την αλλάξει! Αυτααα!

----------


## sot.mix

Αυτά είναι που φοβάμαι εγώ με τους ασύρματους παρόχους και δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα μετάβαση. Τις διακυμάνσεις τις έχεις ούτως ή άλλως και με καλωδιακό πάροχο. Βέβαια αν οι διακυμάνσεις είναι τέτοιες που κρεμάει το δίκτυο εντελώς τότε υπάρχει θέμα. Το ότι χάλασε η κεραία σου αυτό είναι τυχαίο, μπορεί να συμβεί σε όλους. Τι μάρκα σου έβαλαν;

----------


## chris papas

> Αυτά είναι που φοβάμαι εγώ με τους ασύρματους παρόχους και δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα μετάβαση. Τις διακυμάνσεις τις έχεις ούτως ή άλλως και με καλωδιακό πάροχο. Βέβαια αν οι διακυμάνσεις είναι τέτοιες που κρεμάει το δίκτυο εντελώς τότε υπάρχει θέμα. Το ότι χάλασε η κεραία σου αυτό είναι τυχαίο, μπορεί να συμβεί σε όλους. Τι μάρκα σου έβαλαν;


Cambium μοντέλο δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς το έχω ανεβάσει σε προηγούμενο ποστ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ταχύτητα είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα σε σχέση με το κλασσικό παροχο! Απλά ακόμα σαν καινούρια εταιρία έχει και τα μειονέκτημάτα της για αυτό και είμαι τόσο ελαστικός!

----------


## sot.mix

Έχουμε κανέναν άλλο συνδρομητή από Κορινθία να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## erik37

H εταιρία GRnet365 παρέχει ασύρματο internet στην Αττική και ήδη καλύπτει πολλές περιοχές.
Μπορείτε να δείτε το χάρτη κάλυψης εδώ: https://grnet365.gr/paketa-sindesis/#kalipsi

----------


## johnmegarythmos

υπαρχει και η Nictech.gr υπαρχει σχετικο βιντεο εδω  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5T8QqJTGF8

----------


## erik37

> υπαρχει και η Nictech.gr υπαρχει σχετικο βιντεο εδω  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5T8QqJTGF8


Η εταιρία αυτή παρέχει στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Για Νομό Ροδόπης όποιος ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει η εταιρία:
http://www.flynet.gr/

----------


## hlanton

για σπατα αττικης επιδη δεν υπαρχουν γραμμες;

----------


## erik37

Για Αττική δίνουν οι ακόλουθες εταιρίες:
https://www.ftn.gr/
https://euro-axes.gr/
https://winet.gr/
http://www.ewi.gr/
https://grnet365.gr/
https://digitalark.gr/el/wireless-in...e-provider-gr/

----------


## Giama

Και η Sky Telecom δινει σε αρκετες περιοχες της Αττικης.
www.skytelecom.gr

----------


## utp

Εύβοια καλύπτει κάνεις πάροχος?

----------


## Άρης13

Από φίλο που έχει από https://grnet365.gr/ έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια πάντως για Αθήνα.

----------


## paliourask

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιον πάροχο ασύρματου ίντερνετ που να καλύπτει την περιοχή των Τρικάλων;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## astrea966

γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει παροχος ασυρματου ιντερνετ για την ηπειρο? πρεβεζα-παργα?

----------


## erik37

Νέα εταιρία για Νομό Αττικης:www.skylink.gr

----------


## Giama

> Νέα εταιρία για Νομό Αττικης:www.skylink.gr


Αναφερει πακετο στα 13,99/μηνα στο banner αλλα στα διαθεσιμα πακετα το φθηνοτερο κοστιζει 19,99.

----------


## griniaris

> Αναφερει πακετο στα 13,99/μηνα στο banner αλλα στα διαθεσιμα πακετα το φθηνοτερο κοστιζει 19,99.


Αυτο κοιταζα και εγω....  παραπλανητικη διαφημιση ???

----------


## Giama

Η ιστοσελίδα τους είναι υπό κατασκευή ακόμα, οπότε πιθανόν να προστεθεί μετά κάτι.

----------


## Giama

Διορθωθηκε και το banner και γραφει πλεον απο 19,99. Επομενως χαθηκε και το οποιο ενδιαφερον.

----------


## RpMz

Απ' οτι είδα η Skytelecom έφτασε και στην Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## laz

καλησπέρα για την Λάρισα ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία ;;

----------


## kostas2005

Αυτά που λέτε οτι πέφτει η ταχύτητα και με ενα τηλεφώνημα φτιάχνει πως φτιάχνει?
Σου λένε κάτσε 5 10 λεπτά και διορθώνει η μετά απο μέρες?
Ψιλομπινια μου φαίνεται...
Εκτός αν σου αλλάζουν συχνότητα..

----------


## griniaris

> Αυτά που λέτε οτι πέφτει η ταχύτητα και με ενα τηλεφώνημα φτιάχνει πως φτιάχνει?
> Σου λένε κάτσε 5 10 λεπτά και διορθώνει η μετά απο μέρες?
> Ψιλομπινια μου φαίνεται...
> Εκτός αν σου αλλάζουν συχνότητα..


Σε ποιο ποστ αναφερεσαι ?

----------


## kostas2005

Γενικότερα τα διάβασα ολα και αναφέρεται σε μερικά.
Δεν θυμάμαι γιατί τα διάβασα μονοκοπανια.

Μια ερώτηση..
Υπάρχουν πάροχοι που σε αφήνουν να μην πληρώσεις εγκατάσταση και να την κάνεις μόνος?
Αν οχι σε αφήνουν να μπαίνεις στο outdoor έστω και σαν guest για να βλέπεις στατιστικά?

----------


## jkoukos

Εγκατάσταση του AP την κάνουν αυτοί (ο τεχνικός τους) και μετά κλειδώνει, χωρίς να έχουμε κάποια πρόσβαση.
Μόνο την εγκατάσταση του Router όποιος θέλει μπορεί να την κάνει ο ίδιος ή να την τροποποιήσει μετά την εγκατάσταση από τον τεχνικό.
Το ΑΡ έχει δυνατότητα ρύθμισης χρήστη με περιορισμένα δικαιώματα, αλλά δεν το κάνουν ποτέ ακόμη και να το ζητήσεις.

----------


## sot.mix

> Απ' οτι είδα η Skytelecom έφτασε και στην Θεσσαλονίκη!


Η εταιρία σαρώνει τα πάντα...Σε λίγο θα παίζει διαφήμιση και στο ΣΚΑΪ!

----------


## endcer

Παιδες η skytelecom αξιζει για μενα που μενω κολωνο και εχω 10 Mbps εν ετη 2020 ? 
Ενδιαφερομαι για 100mbps αλλα απ οτι ειδα εχει και πολλες προσθετες χρεωσεις . Ξερει κανεις ποσο παει για αρχικη συνδεση ?

----------


## griniaris

> Παιδες η skytelecom αξιζει για μενα που μενω κολωνο και εχω 10 Mbps εν ετη 2020 ? 
> Ενδιαφερομαι για 100mbps αλλα απ οτι ειδα εχει και πολλες προσθετες χρεωσεις . Ξερει κανεις ποσο παει για αρχικη συνδεση ?


Τα γραφει ολα αναλυτικα στη σελιδα τους . 

Το πρωτο πακετο ειναι .. : 

Download/Upload 	 24/2 Mbps
Εξοπλισμός 	         €99,90
Εγκατάσταση 	         ΔΩΡΕΑΝ

με 2 χρονια δεσμευση.

----------


## endcer

Συμφερει γενικα ? Να σημειωσω πως μενω σε μονοκατοικια και δεν ξερω εαν αυτο επηρεαζει το σημα . Γνωριζεις κατι παραπανω?

----------


## mmihalos

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν δραστηριοποιείται κάποιος WISP που να παρέχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή του Ντράφι;

----------


## rebel1

μέχρι τέλος του μήνα η sky θα έχει "Ανοιχτεί" και στη Χαλκιδική από ότι με ενημέρωσαν

----------


## kmpar

Αυτή τη στιγμή αποτελεί την πιο σοβαρή εταιρία στο χώρο. Αν συνεχίσει με σταθερά βήματα μη κοιτώντας μόνο το κέρδος πιστεύω θα φέρει επανάσταση.

----------


## BillyVan

"Επανάσταση" θα είναι το 5G που θα έχεις σχεδον παντου μεγάλες ταχύτητες...μέχρι και το wifi στα σπίτια θα κλείσουμε...

----------


## kmpar

To 5G έχει ακόμα πολύυυυυυυυ μέλλον στην Ελλάδα. Χαζός είναι ο ΟΤΕ που περνάει οπτική ίνα;

----------


## BillyVan

> To 5G έχει ακόμα πολύυυυυυυυ μέλλον στην Ελλάδα. Χαζός είναι ο ΟΤΕ που περνάει οπτική ίνα;


Οτε θα είναι παλι το 5G

----------


## kmpar

Ακριβώς!Οπότε θα το φέρει οπότε κι αν θέλει.Θα διανύσουμε 10ετια με οπτική ίνα και μετά βλέπουμε...

----------


## BillyVan

> Ακριβώς!Οπότε θα το φέρει οπότε κι αν θέλει.Θα διανύσουμε 10ετια με οπτική ίνα και μετά βλέπουμε...


Κι εγω λεω οτι μεσα στο 2021 θα εχουμε 5G απο κοσμοτε...οχι παντου αλλα σε κάποια σημεια σιγουρα.

Ολη η υποδομη είναι 5G ready.

Αλλη αγορα οι οπτικες αλλο το 5G φίλε μου.

Οπως αλλη αγορα και το wifi....ξεφύγαμε ομως απ το θεμα.

----------


## D_rose

Καλησπερα, εχει κανεις προταση παροχου ασυρματου ιντερνετ σε νομο Πελλας; Εχει κανεις αποψη για αυτο; https://gsnet.gr/pricelist/

Επισης σε αλλο σπιτι στη θεσσαλονικη εχω στο μυαλο μου την nictech υπαρχει καλυτερη ομως επιλογη;

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπερα, εχει κανεις προταση παροχου ασυρματου ιντερνετ σε νομο Πελλας; Εχει κανεις αποψη για αυτο; https://gsnet.gr/pricelist/
> 
> Επισης σε αλλο σπιτι στη θεσσαλονικη εχω στο μυαλο μου την nictech υπαρχει καλυτερη ομως επιλογη;


Ακριβοί θα έλεγα, τιμές χωρίς φπα και τέλος 5%  κάτι που απαγορεύεται απο νόμο

----------


## Άρης13

Για Θεσσαλονικη γνωστοι μου με Nictech ειναι ευχαριστημενοι. Πολυ καλες τιμες για προπληρωμη 6μηνου

----------


## D_rose

Καμία πρόταση;

- - - Updated - - -

Βρήκα αυτήν εδώ ( http://www.samp-security.gr/prima-swifi ) που μοιάζει και η μόνη επιλογή για την περιοχή.

Αλλά έχω μια απορία. Είναι safe τα δεδομένα μου σε μια τόσο μικρή εταιρεία;;

----------


## QwQ29

Νέος παροχος ασύρματης πρόσβασης για την Αττική www.freetoconnect.gr

----------


## tzortzis

Χαίρετε,

είμαι σε αναζήτηση παρόχου ασύρματου ίντερνετ για την περιοχή της περαίας, θεσσαλονίκη. Μου έδωσε η nictech προσφορά όμως το κόστος ξεφεύγει μιας και μιλάμε για τέλος ενεργοποίησης 250ε. Έχει κανείς γνώμη για skytelecom στην θεσσαλονίκη; Ακούω πολλά για το ping, τα περισσότερα αρνητικά.

----------


## djbilal

> Χαίρετε,
> 
> είμαι σε αναζήτηση παρόχου ασύρματου ίντερνετ για την περιοχή της περαίας, θεσσαλονίκη. Μου έδωσε η nictech προσφορά όμως το κόστος ξεφεύγει μιας και μιλάμε για τέλος ενεργοποίησης 250ε. Έχει κανείς γνώμη για skytelecom στην θεσσαλονίκη; Ακούω πολλά για το ping, τα περισσότερα αρνητικά.


Δες και την webees

https://www.webees.cloud

----------


## tzortzis

Προσφάτως επικοινώνησα με Sky Telecom. Τους ανέφερα ότι ποιο είναι το νόημα του Try and buy από τη στιγμή που έχω δικαίωμα, βάσει νόμου, να υπαναχωρήσω από τη σύμβαση εντός 14 ημερών; Κυριολεκτικά η υπάλληλος τα έχασε όταν την ρώτησα, μάσησε δύο-τρία λόγια και θα με ενημέρωνε. Από εμένα όχι. Αντιθέτως, φαίνεται πως η Nictech είναι πιο αξιόπιστη μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## griniaris

> Προσφάτως επικοινώνησα με Sky Telecom. Τους ανέφερα ότι ποιο είναι το νόημα του Try and buy από τη στιγμή που έχω δικαίωμα, βάσει νόμου, να υπαναχωρήσω από τη σύμβαση εντός 14 ημερών; Κυριολεκτικά η υπάλληλος τα έχασε όταν την ρώτησα, μάσησε δύο-τρία λόγια και θα με ενημέρωνε. Από εμένα όχι. Αντιθέτως, φαίνεται πως η Nictech είναι πιο αξιόπιστη μέχρι τώρα.


Μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει. 

Οι 14 μερες ισχυουν απο την στιγμη της ΕΚ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ αιτησης . ΟΧΙ απο την ημερα της ενεργοποιησης. 

Επομενως αν κανεις την αιτηση στην SKY και περασουν οι 14 μερες μεχρι να συνδεθεις...  δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αζημιως.

----------


## aiantas

Για Σαλαμίνα υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση;

----------


## tzortzis

> Μαλλον εχεις μπερδευτει. 
> 
> Οι 14 μερες ισχυουν απο την στιγμη της ΕΚ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ αιτησης . ΟΧΙ απο την ημερα της ενεργοποιησης. 
> 
> Επομενως αν κανεις την αιτηση στην SKY και περασουν οι 14 μερες μεχρι να συνδεθεις...  δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αζημιως.


Η διαδικασία της υπαναχώρησης ξεκινά από την ημέρα υπογραφής των εγγράφων. Δηλαδή, μόλις υπογράψω και στείλω τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα, αυτομάτως, ξεκινάει και η αντίστροφη μέτρηση της υπαναχώρησης. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση καθώς τους ζήτησα δοκιμαστικό και το δέχτηκαν, δεν μου ζητήθηκε να υπογράψω κανένα χαρτί.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλό είναι πάντα να ζητούμε διευκρινίσεις από τον υποψήφιο πάροχο σχετικά με τέτοια ζητήματα. Ουκ ολίγες φορές έχουμε πάρει (όλοι φαντάζομαι) γουρούνι στο σακί από εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών καθώς οι υπηρεσίες τους δεν ανταποκρίνονται στα διαφημιζόμενα πακέτα.

----------


## griniaris

Το οτι η SKY θα σου φερει και θα σου εγκαταστησει εξοπλισμο για δοκιμη ... ειναι απλα η εξαιρεση. 

Οπως και εσυ εγραψες ,  και σου ειπα και εγω.....  οι 14 μερες ξεκινανε απο την στιγμη της αιτησης .

Επομενως δεν εχουν ΚΑΜΜΙΑ σχεση οι υπολοιποι παροχοι  , αν η SKY αποφασισε να δωσει trial ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ .

Για δοκιμασε να το κανεις αυτο σε αλλο παροχο , ειτε xDSL ειτε fiber ειτε κινητης .  μετα τις 14 μερες , εχει κανονικα προστιμο προωρης αποχωρησης.

----------


## tzortzis

> Το οτι η SKY θα σου φερει και θα σου εγκαταστησει εξοπλισμο για δοκιμη ... ειναι απλα η εξαιρεση. 
> 
> Οπως και εσυ εγραψες ,  και σου ειπα και εγω.....  οι 14 μερες ξεκινανε απο την στιγμη της αιτησης .
> 
> Επομενως δεν εχουν ΚΑΜΜΙΑ σχεση οι υπολοιποι παροχοι  , αν η SKY αποφασισε να δωσει trial ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ .
> 
> Για δοκιμασε να το κανεις αυτο σε αλλο παροχο , ειτε xDSL ειτε fiber ειτε κινητης .  μετα τις 14 μερες , εχει κανονικα προστιμο προωρης αποχωρησης.


Καμία σχέση αυτό που γράφετε με αυτό που αναφέρω. Ενοχλήθηκα από το γεγονός ότι η υπάλληλος εμφανέστατα άλλαξε τον τόνο της φωνής της μόλις την ρώτησα σχετικά με την υπαναχώρηση. Συγκεκριμένα, εάν έκανα την αίτηση και η υπηρεσία ενεργοποιούνταν 8 ημέρες έπειτα, θα είχα 6 ημέρες να δοκιμάσω την υπηρεσία και αν θέλω να υπαναχωρήσω πριν το συνολικό διάστημα από την υπογραφή των εγγράφων (8+6=14). Απλά και κατανοητά. Η εμπειρία μου δείχνει ότι εταιρίες που κάνουν τις δύσκολες με νομικά ζητήματα υπέρ του καταναλωτή, τείνουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό να είναι αναξιόπιστες.

Προσπαθώ όπως καταλαβαίνετε να προστατευτώ καθώς πολλές φορές, έχουμε κάνει αιτήσεις για εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών με δήθεν υψηλές παροχές και γινόμαστε θύματα για δυο λόγους: ή αργούν φρικτά να ενεργοποιήσουν τις υπηρεσίες μας μετά την αίτηση και αφού έχουμε χάσει το 14ημερο διάστημα υπαναχώρησης ή οι υπηρεσίες που υπόσχονται δεν είναι οι προβαλλόμενες. 

Στην SKY, μου έταζαν ενεργοποίηση εξοπλισμού και υπηρεσιών σε 5 ημέρες μετά την υπογραφή των εγγράφων. Ποιο το νόημα λοιπόν να μου δώσουν try and buy 3ων ημερών από τη στιγμή που θα έχω βάσει νόμου άλλες 9 ημέρες (9+5=14) για να το δοκιμάσω ουσιαστικά; Η απάντηση είναι απλή: υποκρύπτουν την διαδικασία υπαναχώρησης προς όφελός τους, θα πω με το ταπεινό και πονηρό μυαλό μου.

----------


## griniaris

> Καμία σχέση αυτό που γράφετε με αυτό που αναφέρω. Ενοχλήθηκα από το γεγονός ότι η υπάλληλος εμφανέστατα άλλαξε τον τόνο της φωνής της μόλις την ρώτησα σχετικά με την υπαναχώρηση. Συγκεκριμένα, εάν έκανα την αίτηση *και η υπηρεσία ενεργοποιούνταν* 8 ημέρες έπειτα, θα είχα 6 ημέρες να δοκιμάσω την υπηρεσία και αν θέλω να υπαναχωρήσω πριν το συνολικό διάστημα από την υπογραφή των εγγράφων (8+6=14). Απλά και κατανοητά. Η εμπειρία μου δείχνει ότι εταιρίες που κάνουν τις δύσκολες με νομικά ζητήματα υπέρ του καταναλωτή, τείνουν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό να είναι αναξιόπιστες.
> 
> Προσπαθώ όπως καταλαβαίνετε να προστατευτώ καθώς πολλές φορές, έχουμε κάνει αιτήσεις για εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών με δήθεν υψηλές παροχές και γινόμαστε θύματα για δυο λόγους: ή αργούν φρικτά να ενεργοποιήσουν τις υπηρεσίες μας μετά την αίτηση και αφού έχουμε χάσει το 14ημερο διάστημα υπαναχώρησης ή οι υπηρεσίες που υπόσχονται δεν είναι οι προβαλλόμενες. 
> 
> Στην SKY, μου έταζαν ενεργοποίηση εξοπλισμού και υπηρεσιών σε 5 ημέρες μετά την υπογραφή των εγγράφων. Ποιο το νόημα λοιπόν να μου δώσουν try and buy 3ων ημερών από τη στιγμή που θα έχω βάσει νόμου άλλες 9 ημέρες (9+5=14) για να το δοκιμάσω ουσιαστικά; Η απάντηση είναι απλή: υποκρύπτουν την διαδικασία υπαναχώρησης προς όφελός τους, θα πω με το ταπεινό και πονηρό μυαλό μου.


Μα αν ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.   Αρα πως θα "δοκιμασεις" την υπηρεσια ? 
ΔΕΝ θα εχεις αυτες τις 6 μερες που γραφεις. 



Διαβασε ΕΔΩ τι ακριβως ισχυει γιατι ολη αυτη η συζητηση ειναι τελειως offtopic με την SKY. 


*Spoiler:*





Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα:

    H αίτηση φορητότητας προωθείται στον υφιστάμενο πάροχο μετά την πάροδο των 14 ημερών, οπότε και ξεκινά η διαδικασία υλοποίησής της.
    Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής επιθυμεί το αίτημα να υλοποιηθεί νωρίτερα από τις 14 ημέρες, πρέπει να υποβάλει σχετική δήλωση στη νέα εταιρία. Σημειώνεται, ότι η εταιρία έχει δικαίωμα είτε να μην κάνει αποδεκτό το αίτημα, είτε να ζητήσει από τον συνδρομητή γραπτή δήλωση ότι αποδέχεται να απωλέσει το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο συνδρομητής έχει τη δυνατότητα, *μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας σ*ε νέα εταιρία και εφόσον δεν έχει παρέλθει η προθεσμία των 14 ημερών, να υποβάλει αίτηση ακύρωσης της φορητότητας.
    Ο συνδρομητής για να ακυρώσει τη φορητότητα, πρέπει να αποστείλει σχετική αίτηση αποκλειστικά στην εταιρία στην οποία είχε υποβάλει το αίτημα φορητότητας και με έναν από τους τρόπους επικοινωνίας που διαθέτει η εταιρία για τον σκοπό αυτό.

----------


## tzortzis

> Μα αν ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.   Αρα πως θα "δοκιμασεις" την υπηρεσια ? 
> ΔΕΝ θα εχεις αυτες τις 6 μερες που γραφεις. 
> 
> 
> 
> Διαβασε ΕΔΩ τι ακριβως ισχυει γιατι ολη αυτη η συζητηση ειναι τελειως offtopic με την SKY. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Που κολλάει η αίτηση φορητότητας με την διαδικασία; Σε άλλο πράγμα αναφέρεται η αίτηση φορητότητας. Όπως και να έχει, η διαδικασία της υπαναχώρησης ξεκινά από την ημέρα αποστολής της αίτησης έως το πέρας των 14 ημερών, είτε έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι υπηρεσίες είτε όχι. Η ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών δεν αναιρεί την υπαναχώρηση.

Δεν έκανα και ούτε θα έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στην εταιρεία μιας και δεν χρειάζεται όπως μου είπαν.

Ο κανονισμός που επισημάνατε αναφέρεται σε φορητότητα σταθερών ή κινητών γραμμών.

----------


## griniaris

> Που κολλάει η αίτηση φορητότητας με την διαδικασία; Σε άλλο πράγμα αναφέρεται η αίτηση φορητότητας. Όπως και να έχει, η διαδικασία της υπαναχώρησης ξεκινά από την ημέρα αποστολής της αίτησης έως το πέρας των 14 ημερών,* είτε έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι υπηρεσίες είτε όχι.* *Η ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών δεν αναιρεί την υπαναχώρηση.*
> 
> Δεν έκανα και ούτε θα έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στην εταιρεία μιας και δεν χρειάζεται όπως μου είπαν.
> 
> Ο κανονισμός που επισημάνατε αναφέρεται σε φορητότητα σταθερών ή κινητών γραμμών.


Αν ετσι σε βολευει τοτε αυτο να πιστευεις.    Καλη τυχη σε οσες καινουριες αιτησεις και φορητοτητες κανεις.

----------


## tzortzis

> Αν ετσι σε βολευει τοτε αυτο να πιστευεις.    Καλη τυχη σε οσες καινουριες αιτησεις και φορητοτητες κανεις.


Μπορείτε να το διαπιστώσετε και εσείς αυτό που λέω, απλά διαβάζοντας την σωστή νομοθεσία και όχι τη νομοθεσία περί φορητότητας μιας και δεν πρόκειται για αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## jkoukos

Είτε σε νέα σύνδεση, είτε σε φορητότητα, ισχύουν ακριβώς τα ίδια όσον αφορά το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης και ακύρωσης.
Μπορείς να δώσεις κανονισμό και άρθρο αυτού που ισχυρίζεσαι;

----------


## tzortzis

> Είτε σε νέα σύνδεση, είτε σε φορητότητα, ισχύουν ακριβώς τα ίδια όσον αφορά το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης και ακύρωσης.
> Μπορείς να δώσεις κανονισμό και άρθρο αυτού που ισχυρίζεσαι;


Ασφαλώς. Στην περίπτωσή μου, δεν τίθεται θέμα νέας σύνδεσης ή φορητότητας καθώς ουσιαστικά «δεν τραβήχτηκε νέα γραμμη». Αυτά ήταν και τα λόγια της υπαλλήλου.

----------


## jkoukos

Το FAQ που μνημονεύεις είναι ανενημέρωτο, όσον αφορά την τροποποίηση του νέου κανονισμού που έγινε το 2018.
Το 14ήμερο ισχύει από την υπογραφή της αίτησης και μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης, αν αυτή γίνει πριν την λήξη αυτής της χρονικής περιόδου.
Το 14ήμερο δεν δίνεται για να δοκιμάσουμε την σύνδεση και αν δεν μας αρέσει να την διακόψουμε αζημίως. Έχει σκοπό να διακόψουμε την σύνδεση πριν την ενεργοποίηση των όποιων υπηρεσιών, αν στο μεσοδιάστημα για Χ λόγους αλλάξουμε την γνώμη μας.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την δοκιμή που δίνει η εταιρεία, επειδή δεν αναφέρει στην ιστοσελίδα με ποιους όρους παρέχεται, δεν έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα. 
Θεωρώ ότι σου δίνει κάποιες μέρες (5-10) να την δοκιμάσεις και μετά είτε διακόπτεις είτε προχωράς σε μόνιμη σύνδεση. Αλλά αυτό 1000% είναι έξω από τα προβλεπόμενα του κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ, ώστε να τον επικαλεστείς.

----------


## djlazos1995

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα ψαχνω μια λυση για ΠΙΕΡΙΑ ξερουμε κατι?

----------


## ChriZ

Καλημέρα σε όλους..
Είμαι στο Ίλιον, παίρνω από το τελευταίο καφάο του ΟΤΕ του Ιλίου (σύνορο με Πετρούπολη) και η Wind δεν έχει εγκαταστήσει καμπίνα που να "αναβαθμίζει" αυτό το καφάο..
Επειδή λοιπόν φως δε βλέπω στον ορίζοντα, και επειδή είδα ότι η skytelecom έχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου, τους πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο. Ο σκοπός μου είναι να παραμείνει σε 1η φάση η γραμμή του σπιτιού ως έχει (τηλ & ίντερνετ μέσω ADSL από Wind) και να προστεθεί η γραμμή τους με απλό ίντερνετ.
Η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, αφού τους έδωσα διεύθυνση, μου είπαν ότι το μαξ πακέτο που έχουν είναι το 35/3. 

Επειδή το κόστος είναι αρκετό, 28x24 + 124 o εξοπλισμός για 2 χρόνια, σύνολο δηλαδή 800 ευρώ, και τσίνησε και η σύζυγος, σκέφτηκα αν είναι να βάλω το πακέτο 24/2 που είναι συνολικά 530 ευρώ.
Τους κάλεσα ξανά να ρωτήσω αν βάλω το μικρότερο πακέτο, αν χρειάζεται επίσκεψη τεχνικού εκ νέου σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσω να αναβαθμίσω στο 35άρι. Επειδή όμως τη δεύτερη φορά που πήρα ήταν κυρίως για να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση, πήρα στο τεχνικό τμήμα. Εκεί μου είπαν ότι για αυτό θα πρέπει να μου απαντήσει η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Αρα αν είναι, για αυτή την απορία θα ξαναπάρω την εξυπηρέτηση. (Η άλλη μου ερώτηση θα είναι τι θα γίνει αν αποφασίσω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος και θέλω να καταργήσω την ADSL μου και να πάω με αυτούς τηλεφωνία & ίντερνετ)
Επίσης μου είπαν ότι βάζουν κεραία στην ταράτσα, θα κατέβει καλώδιο από τον 6ο που είναι η ταράτσα στον 1ο που είμαι εγώ και έχουν και ένα ρούτερ.. Το παλικάρι στο τεχνικό που ρώτησα, όμως, μου είπε ότι δεν είναι ρούτερ, αλλά ΑΡ..
Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή έχω διαθέσιμες πόρτες στο ρούτερ/firewall μου (Sophos UTM που τρέχει σε ένα Barracuda F18). Mπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω εύκολα ένα ακόμη ethernet interface και να κάνω load balancing με το υπάρχον ADSL. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν αν όντως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό. 
Συγκεκριμένα τον ρώτησα:  "Aν ισχύει ότι αυτό είναι ένα απλό AP, τότε θεωρητικά είναι για κάποιον που δεν έχει καθόλου σύνδεση, οπότε στην περίπτωσή μου δεν χρειάζεται να μπει καθόλου, και μπορώ να ρίξω το καλώδιο απ' ευθείας πάνω σε μια πόρτα του firewall/router μου, έτσι δεν είναι; "
Αλλά δεν ήξερε να μου πει σίγουρα και μου είπε να αφήσω στοιχεία για να με καλέσουν πίσω..
Έχει κανείς σας κάνει ρε παιδιά με αυτούς σύνδεση σκέτο ίντερνετ (υποθέτω ότι θα έχει άλλο εξοπλισμό αν πάρεις πακέτο που να έχει και τηλεφωνία :Wink: 
Τι παίζει με το "ρούτερ" τους; 
Εγώ θέλω να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τη γραμμή όπως την κανονική ADSL, και να μην έχω προβλήματα ούτε με κάποιες πόρτες που κάνω NAT, ούτε με το VPN που χρησιμοποιώ για να συνδεθώ ..

Ξέρει να μου πει κάποιος;
Θενκς  :One thumb up:

----------


## griniaris

Στην ουσια η  "κεραια" στην ταρατσα θα κανει ολη την δουλεια .  

Δηλαδη εκει θα ερθει η ΙΡ του subnet που εχουν για τα ασυρματα. 
και απο εκει θα τρεχει ο dhcp server . 
Οποτε το καλωδιο που θα κατεβει μεχρι τον 1ο οροφο που εισαι , θα συνδεθει με ενα  ( ναι μεν ρουτερ) αλλα απλα θα μοιραζει ασυρματα και ενσυρματα.

ειναι ευκολο να ριξεις αυτο το καλωδιο οπου θες εφοσον διαθετεις δικο σου fw . 

απλα αυτο που ΔΕΝ εχει αποσαφηνιστει με σιγουρια , ειναι αν ο καθε πελατης τους παιρνει public ΙΡ ή οχι. 

Πολλα λεφτα παντως .  :Crying:

----------


## ChriZ

> απλα αυτο που ΔΕΝ εχει αποσαφηνιστει με σιγουρια , ειναι αν ο καθε πελατης τους παιρνει public ΙΡ ή οχι.


Ακριβώς αυτή είναι η ερώτηση... η IP που θα πάρω είναι private ή public; Μου είπαν πάντως ότι όταν βάλουν τον εξοπλισμό έχω δυνατότητα 3ήμερης δοκιμής και αν δεν μου κάνει τον ξηλώνουν και μου δίνουν τα λεφτά μου πίσω.



> Πολλα λεφτα παντως .


Είναι αλλά το σκέφτηκα ως εξής: Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι όλα όπως τα θέλω, θα δίνω επιπλέον €18 το μήνα και από 8/1 θα έχω αθροιστικά 32/3 Mbit
Αν η ρημαδο-wind είχε "αναβαθμίσει" το καφάο μου θα μπορούσα να έχω 50/5 με καμιά 10αριά επιπλέον το μήνα.
Και να την κόψω εντελώς τη Wind και να πάρω από Sky τηλεφωνο δε με συμφέρει.. Ακόμη και να γίνεται φορητότητα και να κρατήσω το νούμερο που έχω - δεν το έχω δει αυτό αφού δεν με ενδιαφέρει για την ώρα - και να κόψω εντελώς τη Wind, θα μου μείνει το κινητό.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω Double Play & κινητό με €42
Αν κόψω τελείως το σταθερό από Wind, το πακέτο του κινητού μου θα χάσει τις εκπτώσεις λόγω ότι είναι όλα εκεί και θα πάει στα €28
Το 24/2 της Sky έχει 26 με τηλέφωνο. 26+28=€54
Με €54 λοιπόν θα έχω 24/2 ίντερνετ συν σταθερό και το υπάρχον πακέτο του κινητού μου.
Αν κρατήσω την ADSL όπως την έχω, είμαι 42+18=€60
6 ευρώ παραπάνω στην ουσία λοιπόν, αλλά συνδυαστικά θα έχω 24/2 + 8/1 --> 32/3
Οπότε δε με συμφέρει να κόψω την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση...
Το κόστος που φαίνεται πιο πολύ στην ουσία, είναι το 100άρι που δίνεις για τον εξοπλισμό. Αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο εξοπλισμός σου μένει δεν είναι τραγικά τα 18 το μήνα..

Και ούτως ή άλλως δε βλέπω να με αναβαθμίζει η wind την επόμενη διετία, τουλάχιστον με όσα φαίνονται από τις αναθέσεις.. όταν γίνει αυτό κόβω τον WISP, πουλάω και τον εξοπλισμό που λέει ο λόγος, μειώνεται και το κόστος του ίντερνετ και όλα καλά... και όλα αυτά γιατί γράψαν στα π@π@ρι@ τους ένα ρημαδοκαφάο (όπως έχω γράψει και στο σχετικό τόπικ για το VDSL στο Ίλιον, από το μπαλκόνι μου βλέπω καμπίνα με ενεργό εξοπλισμό της Wind που έχει αναβαθμίσει το καφάο από την απέναντι μεριά του στενού μου... Ο απέναντί μου παίρνει από κείνο και έχει 100άρα διαθεσιμότητα, εγώ τσου...  :Evil:    Και στη συνέχεια του στενού μου προς Πετρουπόλεως δεξιά αριστερά έχουν 100άρες ..)

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν δίνουν δημόσια ΙΡ, αλλά ιδιωτική πίσω από ΝΑΤ. Ισχύει σε όλους του WISP παρόχους.
Αν θέλεις άνοιγμα πόρτας, το ζητάς από τον πάροχο να σου την ανοίξουν. DMZ δεν παίζει.

----------


## ChriZ

> Δεν δίνουν δημόσια ΙΡ, αλλά ιδιωτική πίσω από ΝΑΤ. Ισχύει σε όλους του WISP παρόχους.
> Αν θέλεις άνοιγμα πόρτας, το ζητάς από τον πάροχο να σου την ανοίξουν. DMZ δεν παίζει.


Χμμμμ...
κακό αυτό αλλά τώρα που το καλοσκέφτηκα, μπορεί και να μην είναι καταστρεπτικό την περίπτωσή μου..
Αν έχω και την υπάρχουσα γραμμή και τη δικιά τους, ούτως ή άλλως το Sophos κάνει bind NAT και openVPN σε συγκεκριμένο Interface... άρα θεωρητικά εφόσον η γραμμή της Wind θα είναι πάνω αυτά θα δουλεύουν ... :Thinking:

----------


## griniaris

Μην προσθετεις ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ τις ταχυτητες.  

Αν μιλαμε για seed που υπαρχουν πολλα connection ναι. 
δεν γινεται bonding αλλα load balance. 
Στην πραξη θα δεις οτι θα εχεις τα κολληματακια στο browsing. 

και ολα αυτα φυσικα με την προυποθεση οτι το λινκ ειναι αψογο. 
Ποσο μπορει να ειναι???  εξαρταται απο το "στησιμο" του ΑΡ της εταιρειας .
και φυσικα μην ξεχνας οτι μιλαμε για την Αθηνα που οι συχνοτητες εχουν υπερ-κορεστει. 

προχωρα με το trial και μακαρι να βγω ψευτης αλλα δεν το βλεπω βιωσιμο πλανο.

----------


## ChriZ

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.
Ναι, το ξέρω, δεν μιλάω για bonding, για load balancing λέω.. απλά αναφέρω τα νούμερα αθροιστικά για χάρη ευκολίας της συζήτησης. 
Και τώρα που μιλάμε έχω 2 γραμμές στο σπίτι σε load balancing, το ADSL και ένα 3G .. Απλά επειδή το 3G έχει περιορισμένα data, στην ουσία το έχω βάλει σε priority 0 και δουλεύει σαν failover αν πέσει το ADSL (που πάντως δεν πέφτει, σταθερότητα έχω, δεν έχω παράπονο, ταχύτητα δεν έχω..)

Τώρα για το αν θα το προχωρήσω τελικά δεν ξέρω. Θα χρειαστεί να το σκεφτώ αρκετά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως προανέφερα ο WISP θα είναι επικουρική σύνδεση, δεν σκοπεύω να κόψω τη σταθερή σύνδεση γιατί δεν συμφέρει ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## ChriZ

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έλεγα για Load Balancing γιατί ούτως ή άλλως το Sophos UTM δεν υποστηρίζει bonding, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να το κάνει, φαίνεται ότι το pfsense έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα... (αν και νόμιζα ότι δεν γινόταν..)

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως το λες. "Φαίνεται". Αλλά στην πράξη όπως ήδη έχει αναφερθεί, γίνεται υπό προϋποθέσεις.
Το πραγματικό bonding επιτυγχάνεται σε συνδέσεις στον ίδιο πάροχο κι εφόσον έχει τέτοια υπηρεσία (MLPPP).

----------


## ChriZ

Σωστά... απλά "φαίνεται" να δουλεύει αφού στο βίντεο φαίνεται το speedtest να τσιμπάει και από τις 2 γραμμές..
Όπως και να' χει δεν με ενδιέφερε ποτέ το bonding.. μπορώ εύκολα να διαχωρίσω το traffic από συγκεκριμένες συσκευές προς συγκεκριμένο interface.. Οπότε θα έβαζα π.χ. τα παιδιά να βγαίνουν από τον wisp και να μείνει το κανονικό ίντερνετ για τηλεργασία..
Δεν με βλέπω πάντως να το προχωράω.. παρεμπιπτόντως, ακόμη περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να μου δώσουν τις περισσότερες πληροφορίες που ζήτησα για τον εξοπλισμό.. Και αν με γράψαν τώρα που σκεφτόμουν να γίνω πελάτης, που να ήμουν κιόλας, με 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.. (απ' ότι διάβασα η εξυπηρέτησή τους είναι ΟΚ, πάντως, αλλά εμένα το "θα σας καλέσουμε για περισσότερες πληροφορίες" και να μην καλούν ποτέ, δε μου κάθεται καλά)
Το ότι δεν με βλέπω να προχωράω δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με το γεγονός ότι δεν με πήραν ποτέ, πάντως, όσο με το ότι δεν το βλέπω τελικά καλή ιδέα να δεσμευτώ για ένα έξτρα κόστος διάρκειας 2 ετών με αμφισβητούμενα αποτελέσματα..
Το να βάλω μια δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή είναι μια άλλη επιλογή (με λίγο περισσότερο κόστος, βέβαια..)
Όμως και η δεύτερη γραμμή στα ίδια επίπεδα με αυτή που έχω θα είναι.. Σκεφτόμουν να ζητήσω από ΟΤΕ, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση του να μου δώσουν από άλλο καφάο είναι απίθανη περίπτωση..
Με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα το γεγονός έλειψης διαθεσιμότητας σε γμτ..
Στο δρόμο μου είμαι το Νο 68-70. Το 69, απέναντι έχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL, όπως και το "διπλανό" μου το 72... Γελοιότητα...

----------


## tzortzis

> Σωστά... απλά "φαίνεται" να δουλεύει αφού στο βίντεο φαίνεται το speedtest να τσιμπάει και από τις 2 γραμμές..
> Όπως και να' χει δεν με ενδιέφερε ποτέ το bonding.. μπορώ εύκολα να διαχωρίσω το traffic από συγκεκριμένες συσκευές προς συγκεκριμένο interface.. Οπότε θα έβαζα π.χ. τα παιδιά να βγαίνουν από τον wisp και να μείνει το κανονικό ίντερνετ για τηλεργασία..
> Δεν με βλέπω πάντως να το προχωράω.. παρεμπιπτόντως, ακόμη περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να μου δώσουν τις περισσότερες πληροφορίες που ζήτησα για τον εξοπλισμό.. Και αν με γράψαν τώρα που σκεφτόμουν να γίνω πελάτης, που να ήμουν κιόλας, με 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.. (απ' ότι διάβασα η εξυπηρέτησή τους είναι ΟΚ, πάντως, αλλά εμένα το "θα σας καλέσουμε για περισσότερες πληροφορίες" και να μην καλούν ποτέ, δε μου κάθεται καλά)
> Το ότι δεν με βλέπω να προχωράω δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με το γεγονός ότι δεν με πήραν ποτέ, πάντως, όσο με το ότι δεν το βλέπω τελικά καλή ιδέα να δεσμευτώ για ένα έξτρα κόστος διάρκειας 2 ετών με αμφισβητούμενα αποτελέσματα..
> Το να βάλω μια δεύτερη τηλεφωνική γραμμή είναι μια άλλη επιλογή (με λίγο περισσότερο κόστος, βέβαια..)
> Όμως και η δεύτερη γραμμή στα ίδια επίπεδα με αυτή που έχω θα είναι.. Σκεφτόμουν να ζητήσω από ΟΤΕ, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση του να μου δώσουν από άλλο καφάο είναι απίθανη περίπτωση..
> Με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα το γεγονός έλειψης διαθεσιμότητας σε γμτ..
> Στο δρόμο μου είμαι το Νο 68-70. Το 69, απέναντι έχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL, όπως και το "διπλανό" μου το 72... Γελοιότητα...


Έχω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Περίμενα από την Sky να μου τηλεφωνήσει για πληροφορίες όμως, τίποτα μεχρι τώρα. Εάν δεν υπήρχε δέσμευση 24μηνη, σίγουρα θα το δοκίμαζα διαβάζω παρ'όλα αυτά ότι οι ταχύτητες είναι αρκετά αμφιλεγόμενες και όχι όσο εγγυημένες όσο αναφέρουν. Όπως και να έχει, το καλώδιο είναι καλώδιο.

Μένω σε μονοκατοικία και παρ'όλο που υπάρχει ως εκ θαύματος καμπίνα VDSL πιο κοντά από την καμπίνα του ADSL που παίρνω ίντερνετ, μου είπαν ότι δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ στην VDSL. Παλεύω με μια 6αρα adsl και ένα speed booster που στην καλύτερη δίνει 22 συνολικά.

----------


## tzortzis

> Ακριβοί θα έλεγα, τιμές χωρίς φπα και τέλος 5%  κάτι που απαγορεύεται απο νόμο


Όντως το 5% απαγορεύεται; Γιατί;

----------


## sdikr

> Όντως το 5% απαγορεύεται; Γιατί;


Απαγορεύεται να αναγράφονται τιμές για πελάτες λιανικής χωρίς φπα, όπως και το 5% πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή και όχι ξεχωριστά

----------


## tzortzis

> Απαγορεύεται να αναγράφονται τιμές για πελάτες λιανικής χωρίς φπα, όπως και το 5% πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή και όχι ξεχωριστά


Δεν το γνώριζα, περίεργο καθώς το κάνουν πολλοί πάροχοι..

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν το γνώριζα, περίεργο καθώς το κάνουν πολλοί πάροχοι..


Να αναφέρουν τιμές χωρίς φπα;
Δεν νομίζω

----------


## erik37

Νέα εταιρία για την Αττική:
https://novelcomm.gr/wisp/

----------


## ChriZ

> Δεν δίνουν δημόσια ΙΡ, αλλά ιδιωτική πίσω από ΝΑΤ. Ισχύει σε όλους του WISP παρόχους.
> Αν θέλεις άνοιγμα πόρτας, το ζητάς από τον πάροχο να σου την ανοίξουν. DMZ δεν παίζει.


Βλέπω ότι με 8 ευρώ επιπλέον δίνουν static IP.. θεωρητικά λοιπόν, αν μη τι άλλο με €25 λογικά αποκτάς public static IP..
Και επιπλέον υπάρχει και το Business πακέτο στα 24/4 με €30, που περιέχει στην τιμή του static IP, οπότε με 5 ευρώ παραπάνω έχεις και 2 Mbit μεγαλύτερο upload..





> Νέα εταιρία για την Αττική:
> https://novelcomm.gr/wisp/


Χάρτη κάλυψης δε βρήκα... και οι τιμές τους είναι επιεικώς εξωφρενικές..
30/5 συν 150 ο εξοπλισμός συν 90 το τέλος ενεργοποίησης με 60 ευρώ το μήνα..

----------


## tzortzis

Για Θεσσαλονίκη, η "sqtech" πανάκριβη. Αν και φαινόταν επαγγελματίας ο άνθρωπος που με εξυπηρέτησε, ζητούσε 200 ευρώ για εξοπλισμό και 150 το 3μηνο για 35/6.

----------


## jowak

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα.
Μετά και το 2ο lockdown η εταιρία που εργάζομαι έχει θεσπίσει την τηλεργασία κι αποφάσισα να "απομονωθώ" από την Αθήνα στην περιοχή της Κορίνθου.
Μέχρι τώρα έχω βολευτεί με internet από έναν γείτονα που μου έχει δώσει το wifi του. Eπειδή όμως δεν πιάνει και πολύ καλά είπα να βάλω νέα σύνδεση.
Είμαι λίγο έξω από την πόλη σε προάστιο και έμαθα ότι διαθεσιμότητα έχει μόνο η Cosmote. To πιο οικονομικό της πρόγραμμα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στα 28,90€ (24αρα) ή 31,90€ (50άρα) για νέους συνδρομητές.
Οι επόμενες επιλογές μετά από έρευνα είναι:
- https://bigbluinternet.gr/
- https://www.iwifi.gr/
- https://skytelecom.gr/
- https://novelcomm.gr/
Η πρώτη εταιρία είναι δορυφορικό internet και μάλλον θα το αποφύγω οπότε είμαι ανάμεσα στις 3 εταιρίες iwifi, skytelecom και novelcomm.
H skytelecom φαίνεται εξελισσόμενη και με 17,90€ μπορώ να έχω 24/2 (χωρίς τηλέφωνο) ή 30/10 airbnb (μιας και την 1 κατοικία από το σπίτι την έχω για airbnb) με 24,90€.
Το κόστος εξοπλισμού είναι βέβαια στα 99,90€ (μαζί με router).
H iwifi το πιο οικονομικό της πρόγραμμα είναι 10/1 με 20,90€ και κόστος ενεργοποίησης 37,50€ για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.
H novelcomm που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν επεκταθεί ακόμα Κορινθία αλλά είναι στα άμεσα σχέδιά τους. Βέβαια οι τιμές είναι στο θεό....60€ το πιο φτηνό τους πρόγραμμα 30/5, 150€ ο εξοπλισμός και 90€ τέλη σύνδεσης!!!
Οπότε μάλλον για skytelecom με βλέπω που έχει και πληθώρα πακέτων (με ή χωρίς τηλέφωνο) σε περίπτωση που θέλω να αλλάξω.
Έχει κανείς εμπειρία για Κόρινθο από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία; Σε αξιολογήσεις του google και στο fb διάβασα αρκετά θετικά σχόλια αλλά και κάποια αρνητικά. Βέβαια δεν εντόπισα σχόλια για την περιοχή της Κορίνθου.
Αν κάποιος έχει συνδεθεί ας γράψει εδώ την εμπειρία του. Mέχρι 30.11.2020 έχει και την προσφορά blackfriday με δωρεάν εξοπλισμό στο double play που βγαίνει 25,90€ με τηλέφωνο.
Επίσης για την iwifi δεν βρήκα πουθενά καμία κριτική. Η σελίδα της φαίνεται στάσιμη από το 2018.

----------


## tzortzis

> Καλημέρα κι από εμένα.
> Μετά και το 2ο lockdown η εταιρία που εργάζομαι έχει θεσπίσει την τηλεργασία κι αποφάσισα να "απομονωθώ" από την Αθήνα στην περιοχή της Κορίνθου.
> Μέχρι τώρα έχω βολευτεί με internet από έναν γείτονα που μου έχει δώσει το wifi του. Eπειδή όμως δεν πιάνει και πολύ καλά είπα να βάλω νέα σύνδεση.
> Είμαι λίγο έξω από την πόλη σε προάστιο και έμαθα ότι διαθεσιμότητα έχει μόνο η Cosmote. To πιο οικονομικό της πρόγραμμα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στα 28,90€ (24αρα) ή 31,90€ (50άρα) για νέους συνδρομητές.
> Οι επόμενες επιλογές μετά από έρευνα είναι:
> - https://bigbluinternet.gr/
> - https://www.iwifi.gr/
> - https://skytelecom.gr/
> - https://novelcomm.gr/
> ...


Θα πήγαινα στην Sky και συγκεκριμένα σε ταχύτητα που καλύπτεται δωρεάν ο εξοπλισμός λόγω Black Friday. Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Site τους ξανά, θα γλυτώσεις κανένα 100άρικο

----------


## BillyVan

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6732349

Λίγες σελίδες παραπίσω

----------


## ChriZ

Καλή φάση που έβαλαν δωρεάν τον εξοπλισμό Black Friday
Αν είχαν Black Friday το 24/2 internet θα το χτύπαγα κι εγώ... γιατί τηλέφωνο δε θέλω και η διαφορά της τιμής του απλού από το Doubleplay ξεπερνάει τα 100 σε βάθος διετίας..
Αν ακούτε εκεί στη Sky ... :Embarassed:

----------


## jowak

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...49#post6732349
> 
> Λίγες σελίδες παραπίσω


Σχόλια για την Skytelecom στην Κόρινθο ψάχνω.
O χρήστης mcstefan7 αναφέρει ότι έβαλε στην iwifi το 30/10 με κόστος 59,00€ απ'ότι είδα στη σελίδα τους.
Αν ήθελα να πάω τόσο ψηλά θα έβαζα 100/10 στην Skytelecom με 49,90€.
Anyway, έκανα αίτηση με try&buy και περιμένω.

----------


## BillyVan

> Σχόλια για την Skytelecom στην Κόρινθο ψάχνω.
> O χρήστης mcstefan7 αναφέρει ότι έβαλε στην iwifi το 30/10 με κόστος 59,00€ απ'ότι είδα στη σελίδα τους.
> Αν ήθελα να πάω τόσο ψηλά θα έβαζα 100/10 στην Skytelecom με 49,90€.
> Anyway, έκανα αίτηση με try&buy και περιμένω.


Α σορυ ετσι οπως το εγραψες δεν το καταλαβα.
Καλη επιτυχία
Να μας γράψεις τις εντυπώσεις σου

----------


## mavda

> Σχόλια για την Skytelecom στην Κόρινθο ψάχνω.
> O χρήστης mcstefan7 αναφέρει ότι έβαλε στην iwifi το 30/10 με κόστος 59,00€ απ'ότι είδα στη σελίδα τους.
> Αν ήθελα να πάω τόσο ψηλά θα έβαζα 100/10 στην Skytelecom με 49,90€.
> Anyway, έκανα αίτηση με try&buy και περιμένω.


Είμαι από 03/2020 συνδρομητής της Sky στην Αλμυρή Κορινθίας. Είχα κάνει αίτηση το Φεβρουάριο προς τα τέλη, άργησαν να με συνδέσουν περί τα μέσα Μαρτίου γιατί τότε γινόταν "ο χαμός" απ'ότι μου είπαν.
Οι τεχνικοί ήταν πολύ ευγενικοί και πολύ καλά παιδιά. Το πρόγραμμα που έβαλα είναι το 24/2 με 17,90€.
Επειδή πηγαινοέρχομαι γιατί έχω έδρα στο Χαϊδάρι με βόλεψε πολύ γιατί εξέλιξα την τηλεργασία.
Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Σε speedtest από smartphone η ταχύτητα είναι σχεδόν κλειδωμένη ενώ και το ping πολύ χαμηλό 13-20 ms.
Σε όλους αυτούς τους μήνες μόνο 1 ημέρα είχα διακοπή 2 ώρες περίπου που με είχαν ενημερώσει με email ότι θα γίνουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης.

----------


## Dimos_Vav

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα! Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει καμία εταιρεία εκτός από την Sky telecom για ασύρματο ίντερνετ στον νομό Χανίων;

----------


## almounia

Με αφορμή το ερώτημα του Dimos)Vav θα ήταν καλό να φτιάχναμε έναν χάρτη με αυτές τις εναλλακτικές εταιρίες

----------


## erik37

Νέες εταιρίες
Για Αττική:
https://www.arcus.net.gr/%cf%85%cf%8...internet-feed/
Για Νομό Τρικάλων και Καρδίτσας:
http://karatzasprotect.gr/%CE%B1%CF%...4%CF%85%CE%B1/
https://knetpro.gr/ (αυτό είναι το νέο site της)
Για Νομό Θεσσαλονίκης, Νομό Χαλκιδικής:
https://kronosnet.eu/
Για Κρήτη:
https://www.datanetworks.gr/

----------


## kostas2005

> Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα! Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει καμία εταιρεία εκτός από την Sky telecom για ασύρματο ίντερνετ στον νομό Χανίων;


Στον Αλικιανό υπάρχει αλλά είναι για εκείνα τα μέρη χρόνια

----------


## chomwitt

Αναφερθηκε η bigblue η οποια πουλησε τις ευρωπαικες συνδεσεις στην eutelsat.

----------


## smarag

> Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα! Ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει καμία εταιρεία εκτός από την Sky telecom για ασύρματο ίντερνετ στον νομό Χανίων;


Δες την SkyFiber https://www.facebook.com/skyfiber.gr στα Χανιά!

----------


## Doxaios

> Νέες εταιρίες
> Για Νομό Θεσσαλονίκης, Νομό Χαλκιδικής:
> https://kronosnet.eu/


Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι αναφέρουν το κλασικό *έως* τόση ταχύτητα. Εϊχα την εντύπωση ότι όλοι υπόσχονται φιξ ταχύτητα(τη μέγιστη) και όχι το γνωστό τερτίπι των παρόχων με έως 24Mbps και τελικά έχεις 1.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Βλέπω ότι με 8 ευρώ επιπλέον δίνουν static IP.. θεωρητικά λοιπόν, αν μη τι άλλο με €25 λογικά αποκτάς public static IP..
> Και επιπλέον υπάρχει και το Business πακέτο στα 24/4 με €30, που περιέχει στην τιμή του static IP, οπότε με 5 ευρώ παραπάνω έχεις και 2 Mbit μεγαλύτερο upload..
> 
> 
> 
> Χάρτη κάλυψης δε βρήκα... και οι τιμές τους είναι επιεικώς εξωφρενικές..
> 30/5 συν 150 ο εξοπλισμός συν 90 το τέλος ενεργοποίησης με 60 ευρώ το μήνα..


καλησπερα πηρα τηλεφωνο την novelcom.gr και μου ειπανε οτι θα δωσουνε ενα πακετο με ταχυτητα 24/2 με τιμη στα 25,90 ευρω και θα αναπροσαρμοστουνε οι τιμες!, παντως ο κυριος μου με πηρε μου φανηκε πολυ καλα καταρτισμενος. Επισης δεν εχει πεναλτυ αμα θελεις να την διακοψεις . Η συμβαση που γινεται ειναι για την ταχυτητα της συνδεσης απο οτι καταλαβα. 
Εγω ρωτησα για Δασκαλειο κερατεας και μου ειπανε οτι η υπαρχει κεραια στο Κερατοβουνι ( εκει που ειναι κεραιες τις ερτ!) και γινεται ασυρματη μεταδοση με την κεραια στον Υμμητο που εχει συνδεθει με οπτικες ινες. 
Ρωτησα για την καιρικες συνθηκες αμα επηρεαζεται μου ειπε οτι ναι επηρεαζεται αμα εχει σωστη διασυνδεση δεν επηρεαζεται ο χρηστης πχ εαν ο χρησης διαλεξει 24 ταχυτητα η ταχυτητα που θα ερχεται στην κεραια εξω θα ειναι 100 ετσι ωστε να πεφτει με τις καιρικες συνθηκες αλλα χωρις να φτανει πχ τα 24 mbs ! Μου φανηκε πολυ επαγγελματικη η απαντηση του . Επισης μου ειπε οτι ολα τα προγραμματα εχουνε τηλεφωνικα μεσα με 500 λεπτα προς Ελλαδα κινητα και σταθερα.
Οσον αφορα τα ms αποστασης λογω δορυφορου γυρω στα 15 μου ειπε και οτι και αυτο θα αναφερεται στην συμβαση.

----------


## gianniskostalas31

Σιγά μην έρχεται 100mbs στην κεραία σου με 25,90€ και με ελάχιστα τα 24mbs.
Όλοι οι wisp βάζουν όριο τα mbps του προγράμματος που έχεις επιλέξει. Κανέναν δεν συμφέρει να πληρώνεις 24mbps και να σου δίνει 100mbps για να μην πέσεις ποτέ κάτω από τα 24mbps.
Απλά αν είναι καλή η ζεύξη και ο κόμβος τους σταθερός αν π.χ. επιλέξεις 24mbps θα έχεις τις περισσότερες μέρες (εκτός απροόπτων) 20-24mbps.
Εγώ παίζω iwifi 30/2 στην Κόρινθο με καλή ζεύξη και οι μετρήσεις μου λένε ότι είμαι στο εύρος 24-30mbps.
Επίσης δεν έχω διαπιστώσει αλλαγή στη γραμμή μου εξαιτίας καιρικών συνθηκών.

----------


## griniaris

> Σιγά μην έρχεται 100mbs στην κεραία σου με 25,90€ και με ελάχιστα τα 24mbs.
> Όλοι οι wisp βάζουν όριο τα mbps του προγράμματος που έχεις επιλέξει. Κανέναν δεν συμφέρει να πληρώνεις 24mbps και να σου δίνει 100mbps για να μην πέσεις ποτέ κάτω από τα 24mbps.


Αν το link ειναι καλο τοτε υπαρχει διαθεσιμο bandwidth μεταξυ client και AP . 
Απο εκει και περα αναλογως το πακετο του καθε πελατη μπαινει limit στο ρουτερ. 
Γιαυτο και η κεραια που γινεται το λινκ εχει κλειδωμενο μενου ... και στο ρουτερ-ΑΡ στο σπιτι ειναι ξεκλειδωτα. 

αν εχει κακοκαιρία ...  μειωνεται η ταχυτητα του λινκ ...  αλλα οχι τοσο ωστε να επηρεαζει τον πελατη συμφωνα με το πακετο του. 
Αυτο εννοεουν οτι ερχονται πχ 100Mbps στην κεραια.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Σιγά μην έρχεται 100mbs στην κεραία σου με 25,90€ και με ελάχιστα τα 24mbs.
> Όλοι οι wisp βάζουν όριο τα mbps του προγράμματος που έχεις επιλέξει. Κανέναν δεν συμφέρει να πληρώνεις 24mbps και να σου δίνει 100mbps για να μην πέσεις ποτέ κάτω από τα 24mbps.
> Απλά αν είναι καλή η ζεύξη και ο κόμβος τους σταθερός αν π.χ. επιλέξεις 24mbps θα έχεις τις περισσότερες μέρες (εκτός απροόπτων) 20-24mbps.
> Εγώ παίζω iwifi 30/2 στην Κόρινθο με καλή ζεύξη και οι μετρήσεις μου λένε ότι είμαι στο εύρος 24-30mbps.
> Επίσης δεν έχω διαπιστώσει αλλαγή στη γραμμή μου εξαιτίας καιρικών συνθηκών.


και εγω δεν πιστευω οτι θα δωσουνε 100 mbs στην κεραια μπορει και 40 τι να πω δεν ξερω ,παντως σαν απαντηση μου φανηκε πολυ επαγγελματικη.

----------


## Δημητρηςπ

καλησπέρα.μπορεί καποιος να μου πει εαν υπαρχουν ενναλακτικοι παροχοι ασυρματης συνδεσης στον ΒΟΛΟ?Εαν ναι γνωριζετε ποιοι ειναι και αν ειναι  αξιοπιστοι?

----------


## Dimos_Vav

> Δες την SkyFiber https://www.facebook.com/skyfiber.gr στα Χανιά!


Σ΄ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την πρόταση. Δυστυχώς σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη κάλυψης τους δεν καλύπτουν ακόμα την περιοχή που μένω. Θα το παρακολουθώ πάντως. Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## pufne

Για Ξάνθη νέος πάροχος ασύρματου ίντερνετ 
Blue Wireless 
www.bluew.gr

----------


## kostas2005

> Σ΄ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την πρόταση. Δυστυχώς σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη κάλυψης τους δεν καλύπτουν ακόμα την περιοχή που μένω. Θα το παρακολουθώ πάντως. Να 'σαι καλά!


βρηκες χάρτη ?
ακυρο ειδα διορθωσαν την σελιδα

----------


## sot.mix

https://bluew.gr/pricing/
24/10 με 17,49€ και 50/10 με 27,49€???????
Αυτός είναι πάροχος που θα χτυπήσει τους κλασικούς παρόχους!

----------


## BillyVan

> https://bluew.gr/pricing/
> 24/10 με 17,49€ και 50/10 με 27,49€???????
> Αυτός είναι πάροχος που θα χτυπήσει τους κλασικούς παρόχους!


Ναι τρεμουν ολοι τους.

Δεν ειναι οι τιμες φιλε μου το κριτήριο αλλα η σταθερότητα και η απόδοση.

Εκει πάσχουν σχεδόν όλοι οι ασύρματοι και οι χάλκινοι.

Εδω πάσχουν και οι οπτικοί διαβάζω ακόμη και οι δορυφορικοί.

----------


## gianniskostalas31

Ποτέ δεν ήταν αυτοσκοπός οι πάροχοι ασύρματου internet να χτυπήσουν τους κλασικούς παρόχους γιατί είναι τοπικής εμβέλειας (εκτός αν εξαιρέσεις την Skytelecom που έχει επεκταθεί σε αρκετές περιοχές).
Γι'αυτό άλλωστε και οι τιμές τους είναι πάντα πιο ακριβές.
Τώρα πως αυτός ο πάροχος δίνει 24/10 με 17,49€/μήνα κι αν πας σε 12μηνη προπληρωμή 15€/μήνα (!) είναι απορίας άξιον.
Εδώ πληρώνω το 30/2 στα 31,00€/μήνα.

----------


## Chaos_AD

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση, στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου η 24αρα σύνδεση που έχω συνδέεται με 8, οπότε ψαχτηκα για το ασύρματο internet, βρήκα την nictech, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους σημερα και μου είπαν ότι θέλουνε τέλος ενεργοποίησης 250 ευρώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? Το σπίτι βρίσκεται έξω από την Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης, πάνω στο κεντρικό δρόμο.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση, στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου η 24αρα σύνδεση που έχω συνδέεται με 8, οπότε ψαχτηκα για το ασύρματο internet, βρήκα την nictech, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους σημερα και μου είπαν ότι θέλουνε τέλος ενεργοποίησης 250 ευρώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? Το σπίτι βρίσκεται έξω από την Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης, πάνω στο κεντρικό δρόμο.


Δεν υπαρχει "φυσιολογικο" .  Ο καθε παροχος χρεωνει αυτο που νομιζει λογικο κατα την κριση του. 

Απο εκει και περα αν θεωρεις οτι ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα ( που ειναι... ) απλα δεν τον επιλεγεις.

----------


## tzortzis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ηθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση, στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται το σπίτι μου η 24αρα σύνδεση που έχω συνδέεται με 8, οπότε ψαχτηκα για το ασύρματο internet, βρήκα την nictech, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους σημερα και μου είπαν ότι θέλουνε τέλος ενεργοποίησης 250 ευρώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? Το σπίτι βρίσκεται έξω από την Περαία Θεσσαλονίκης, πάνω στο κεντρικό δρόμο.


Παίζει να είμαστε γείτονες! Χαχα, είμαι δίπλα από το σπίτι του Φασούλα αν το ξέρεις.

Σχετικά με το θέμα τώρα, εμένα μου ζήτησαν 150 ευρώ για την ενεργοποίηση. Θα σου πω απλά ότι η εταιρία αξίζει όσο ελάχιστες εκεί έξω. Έχει μια βδομάδα που έβαλα 25/3 πακέτο και τα πιάνω και τα 25, χωρίς να έχει κοπεί ποτέ μέχρι στιγμής η σύνδεση. Αν θέλεις κάτι αξιόπιστο, νομίζω αποτελεί μονόδρομο. Φαντάσου ότι τους ζητάω να μου αναβαθμίσουν την γραμμή και μου λένε πως θέλουν πρώτα να κάνουν μετρήσεις για να είναι σίγουροι για την απόδοση και την σταθερότητά της. Να τους παρακαλάς να δώσεις χρήματα και να σου λένε περίμενε χαχα! Πάρε μια ιδέα από τα αποτελέσματα (3 κινητά συνδεδεμένα και 1ας υπολογιστής όταν έγινε η μέτρηση) https://prnt.sc/w7z51y

----------


## BillyVan

Χαίρομαι που έμεινες ικανοποιημένος μια και είσαι δύσκολη περιοχή.

Γράψε λίγες παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες αν θέλεις για την εγκατάσταση (εξοπλισμό, προσανατολισμός κεραίας, μηνιαίο κόστος)

----------


## tzortzis

> Χαίρομαι που έμεινες ικανοποιημένος μια και είσαι δύσκολη περιοχή.
> 
> Γράψε λίγες παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες αν θέλεις για την εγκατάσταση (εξοπλισμό, προσανατολισμός κεραίας, μηνιαίο κόστος)


Εγκατέστησαν Ubiquiti Powerbeam 5AC 500, κοιτάει πανόραμα στα 12 χιλιόμετρα περίπου. Το μηνιαίο κόστος του πακέτου είναι 25 ευρώ χωρίς πάγιο ή 15 ευρώ με μηνιαίο πάγιο για ένα χρόνο (25/3 πακέτο).

Αν και νωρίς, κυριολεκτικά δεν το χωνεύω ότι είναι τόσο σταθερή η σύνδεση. Κάνω speedtest κάθε 5 λεπτά με ελπίδα να δω σκαμπανεβάσματα, έτσι μας είχε συνηθίσει ο οτε. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι

----------


## Chaos_AD

> Παίζει να είμαστε γείτονες! Χαχα, είμαι δίπλα από το σπίτι του Φασούλα αν το ξέρεις.


Όχι φίλε μου δεν παίζει, είμαστε γείτονες!!! Εγώ είμαι ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι του φασούλα. θα τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο να γκρινιάξω λίγο μήπως και μου το κατεβάσουν και εμένα.

----------


## Doxaios

> Παίζει να είμαστε γείτονες! Χαχα, είμαι δίπλα από το σπίτι του Φασούλα αν το ξέρεις.
> 
> Σχετικά με το θέμα τώρα, εμένα μου ζήτησαν 150 ευρώ για την ενεργοποίηση. Θα σου πω απλά ότι η εταιρία αξίζει όσο ελάχιστες εκεί έξω. Έχει μια βδομάδα που έβαλα 25/3 πακέτο και τα πιάνω και τα 25, χωρίς να έχει κοπεί ποτέ μέχρι στιγμής η σύνδεση. Αν θέλεις κάτι αξιόπιστο, νομίζω αποτελεί μονόδρομο. Φαντάσου ότι τους ζητάω να μου αναβαθμίσουν την γραμμή και μου λένε πως θέλουν πρώτα να κάνουν μετρήσεις για να είναι σίγουροι για την απόδοση και την σταθερότητά της. Να τους παρακαλάς να δώσεις χρήματα και να σου λένε περίμενε χαχα! Πάρε μια ιδέα από τα αποτελέσματα (3 κινητά συνδεδεμένα και 1ας υπολογιστής όταν έγινε η μέτρηση) https://prnt.sc/w7z51y


Στα 150€ (ή 250€ που είπε ο άλλος φίλος) είναι και ο εξοπλισμός? Με προπληρωμή 12 μήνες βγαίνει 14,5€ τον μήνα η συνδρομή.

----------


## tzortzis

> Στα 150€ (ή 250€ που είπε ο άλλος φίλος) είναι και ο εξοπλισμός? Με προπληρωμή 12 μήνες βγαίνει 14,5€ τον μήνα η συνδρομή.


Όλα μαζί ναι, εξοπλισμός εγκατάσταση, καλώδιο και εργασία (εγκατάστασης)

----------


## Doxaios

Κατάλαβε πάντως κανείς γιατί η ίδια εταιρεία ζητάει στον έναν πελάτη 150 και στον άλλον 250;;

----------


## tzortzis

> Κατάλαβε πάντως κανείς γιατί η ίδια εταιρεία ζητάει στον έναν πελάτη 150 και στον άλλον 250;;


Θεωρώ πως σε περίπτωση που έχουν έναν κόμβο ελεύθερο (στην περίπτωσή μου είχαν), σου χρεώνουν 150 ευρώ, δηλαδή την κεραία και τα περαστικά. Από την στιγμή που δεν έχουν κόμβο, δηλαδή μια κεραία διαθέσιμη για την στοχεύσουν προς την κεραία που θα μπει στο σπίτι σου, χρεώνεσαι 250, δηλαδή 2 κεραίες και τα περαστικά. Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## jowak

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα ξανά.Μιας και είμαι 1 εβδομάδα συνδρομητής της Skytelecom στην περιοχή της Κορίνθου ειπα να γράψω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου.Πηρα πακέτο με δωρεάν εξοπλισμό λόγω blackfriday και επέλεξα και try&buy.Για τη σύνδεση περίμενα σχεδόν 3 εβδομάδες γιατί απ' ότι κατάλαβα έχουν πολλές συνδέσεις κάθε μέρα αλλά και ρυθμισεις-αναβαθμισεις εξοπλισμού όσο αυξάνονται οι συνδρομητές της.Βεβαια έπεσα και σε εποχή blackfriday με covid όπου υπήρχε έλλειψη εξοπλισμού και μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στις παραδόσεις. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου είχαν πει ότι μπορεί να φτάσω και 1 μήνα μέχρι να συνδεθώ γιατί δεν έπεσα σε καλή συγκυρία αλλά οκ είχα κατανόηση. Η μέχρι και σήμερα εμπειρία μου είναι πολύ καλή. Η γραμμή πιάνει 20-24down και 1,5-2up.Ημουν αρχικά διστακτικός διαβάζοντας αρκετούς δυσαρεστημένους στην Κρήτη.Ρωτωντας τους τεχνικούς για το αν θα αντιμετωπίσω προβλήματα οπως αυτά που αναφέρουν ατομα από Κρήτη μου είπαν ότι στην Κόρινθο το δίκτυο αποδίδει παρά πολύ καλά και μετά την τοποθέτηση αν δεν χαλάσει κάτι στον εξοπλισμό μου θα κάνω χρόνια να τους δω.Επισης μου ανέφεραν ότι στην Κρήτη κάποιοι παίζουν τέλεια αλλά μερικοί που παίρνουν από συγκεκριμένο κόμβο έχουν αρκετά προβλήματα που λύνονται σταδιακά. Μεχρι τώρα δεν έχω διαπιστώσει διακοπές.Το streaming πάει τέλεια ενώ και το fortnite που παίζει ο γιος μου στο ps δεν έχει κολλήματα.Πιστευω αυτή τη στιγμή η 24/2 που δίνουν είναι ότι πιο συμφέρον στην αγορά.Τα υπόλοιπα προγράμματα πάνε ψηλά σε κόστος π.χ. το 50/5 πάει στα 37,90€ ενώ οι κλασικοί πάροχοι το δίνουν με 26-28€. Θα επανέλθω λίγο καιρό αργότερα με πιο λεπτομερή αναφορά από τη συνολική εμπειρία σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## erik37

Η novelcomm έχει επεκταθεί και καλύπτει πλέον αρκετές περιοχές:
- Χαλκίδα
- Πρέβεζα
- Αίγινα
- Κινέττα
- Άγιοι Θεόδωροι

----------


## erik37

Νέα εταιρία wisp: https://www.freetoconnect.gr/
Καλύπτει:
- Βοιωτία
- Βόλο
- Σύρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο
- Αττική

----------


## dzadelis

Για το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης: 
*DataNetWorks*

----------


## kwstas234

Κι άλλος γείτονας από οσία ξένη Περαία!
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
Τώρα άρχισα να ψάχνω για ασύρματο πάροχο και στα πρώτα του google μου έβγαλε έναν "ht.." ο οποίος φυσικά δεν καλύπτει προς το παρόν την περιοχή αλλά έχει πολλές αιτήσεις αποτι μου είπαν και μάλλον δεν θα αργήσει.
Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε και δεν είδα καμία σχετική αναφορά στο φόρουμ είναι οι απίστευτα χαμηλές τιμές τους και φυσικά χωρίς συμβόλαια.
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης με όλα μέσα 60€ και μηνιαία 16€ ή 10€ με ετήσια. Τι παίζει???
Σίγουρα είναι να κρατάς μια πισηνη αλλά αφού δεν έχει και συμβόλαιο...
Ελπίζω μόνο να επεκταθούν έως εμένα μέχρι να λήξει και το συμβόλαιο που έχω τώρα!

----------


## tzortzis

> Κι άλλος γείτονας από οσία ξένη Περαία!
> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
> Τώρα άρχισα να ψάχνω για ασύρματο πάροχο και στα πρώτα του google μου έβγαλε έναν "ht.." ο οποίος φυσικά δεν καλύπτει προς το παρόν την περιοχή αλλά έχει πολλές αιτήσεις αποτι μου είπαν και μάλλον δεν θα αργήσει.
> Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε και δεν είδα καμία σχετική αναφορά στο φόρουμ είναι οι απίστευτα χαμηλές τιμές τους και φυσικά χωρίς συμβόλαια.
> Τέλος ενεργοποίησης με όλα μέσα 60€ και μηνιαία 16€ ή 10€ με ετήσια. Τι παίζει???
> Σίγουρα είναι να κρατάς μια πισηνη αλλά αφού δεν έχει και συμβόλαιο...
> Ελπίζω μόνο να επεκταθούν έως εμένα μέχρι να λήξει και το συμβόλαιο που έχω τώρα!


Χαίρετε! Δε θα το επιχειρούσα καν. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει απαγορευτικά πολλές αρνητικές κριτικές με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## VasilisPav

Καλησπέρα,είμαι κάτοικος στην Θεσσαλονίκη και ύστερα από μακροχρόνια ταλαιπωρία με Wind και άλλους ενσύρματους παρόχους, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω έναν πάροχο ασύρματο.

Οι επιλογές που έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής είναι:

https://skytelecom.gr/
&
https://nictech.gr/

Μπορώ να πω πως είμαι σκεπτικός για την Skytelecom διαβάζοντας διάφορες κριτικές στο Google, αλλά έχω δει άτομα εδώ πέρα ικανοποιημένα από την Nictech, θα μπορούσα να είχα κάποιο σχετικό feedback ως προς ποιά εταιρεία να επιλέξω ; 

Επίσης αν υπάρχει κάποιος πελάτης της Nictech θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει για την εμπειρία του με αυτήν την εταιρεία.

----------


## tzortzis

> Καλησπέρα,είμαι κάτοικος στην Θεσσαλονίκη και ύστερα από μακροχρόνια ταλαιπωρία με Wind και άλλους ενσύρματους παρόχους, αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω έναν πάροχο ασύρματο.
> 
> Οι επιλογές που έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής είναι:
> 
> https://skytelecom.gr/
> &
> https://nictech.gr/
> 
> Μπορώ να πω πως είμαι σκεπτικός για την Skytelecom διαβάζοντας διάφορες κριτικές στο Google, αλλά έχω δει άτομα εδώ πέρα ικανοποιημένα από την Nictech, θα μπορούσα να είχα κάποιο σχετικό feedback ως προς ποιά εταιρεία να επιλέξω ; 
> ...


Nictech χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. 2 μήνες πελάτης, πλήρως ικανοποιημένος, ταχύτητα πιο σταθερή και από καλώδιο. Αν σε καλύπτει το δίκτυό τους είναι μονόδρομος!

----------


## VasilisPav

> Nictech χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. 2 μήνες πελάτης, πλήρως ικανοποιημένος, ταχύτητα πιο σταθερή και από καλώδιο. Αν σε καλύπτει το δίκτυό τους είναι μονόδρομος!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το info, θα μιλήσω αύριο κιόλας μαζί τους, μιας και στην ιστοσελίδα τους διχνει ότι καλύπτουν την περιοχή μου.

----------


## ChriZ

> καλησπερα πηρα τηλεφωνο την novelcom.gr και μου ειπανε οτι θα δωσουνε ενα πακετο με ταχυτητα 24/2 με τιμη στα 25,90 ευρω και θα αναπροσαρμοστουνε οι τιμες!, παντως ο κυριος μου με πηρε μου φανηκε πολυ καλα καταρτισμενος. Επισης δεν εχει πεναλτυ αμα θελεις να την διακοψεις .


Καλημέρα.. Με πήραν πίσω τηλέφωνο έπειτα από αίτημα μου και δεν μπήκα καν στη διαδικασία να ρωτήσω τεχνικά θέματα, καθώς η κοπέλα που με κάλεσε μου είπε ότι οι τιμές διάθεσης είναι αυτές που αναγράφονται στο site. Δηλαδή 150 εξοπλισμός συν 90 τέλος ενεργοποίησης συν 60 ευρώ το μήνα για το πακέτο 30/5...
Συγκρίνοντας τις τιμές με τις αντίστοιχες της skytelecom:
Sky: Χοντρικά 26 ευρώ για 24/2 με στατική IP συν 100 ο εξοπλισμός με 2ετές συμβόλαιο. Σύνολο 724 στη διετία με δέσμευση.
Νοβελ: Για πακέτο 24/2 με στατική IP για κανα 30άρι το μήνα μπορεί να το συζήταγα... Συνολικά για 2 χρόνια με 30 το μήνα συν τα 240 εξοπλισμός και τέλος θα έβγαινε 960 ευρώ. Είναι 240 ευρώ πάνω σε βάθος διετίας από τη sky και δεν ξέρω και αν σου μένει ο εξοπλισμός ή αν τον παίρνουν πίσω όταν κάνεις διακοπή επιστρέφοντάς σου κάποιο ποσό. Αλλά για να μην είσαι δεσμευμένος με συμβόλαιο κάτι πρέπει να δώσεις και συ.. 
Με τον τρέχων τιμοκατάλογο που έχουν όμως, για το φτηνότερο πακέτο, το συνολικό ποσό σε βάθος διετίας είναι 1680 ευρώ. Απαγορευτικό για οικιακό χρήστη.. (2 νέες PSTN να βάλω σπίτι μαζί με ίντερνετ στην κάθε μία, 50% φτηνότερα μου βγαίνει σε βάθος διετίας...)

----------


## Lenas Sin

Έχετε εμπειρία από την skytelecom;;

----------


## Iris07

Δες :

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B7%CE%BD%CE%B1
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Giotis56

Οι καμπινες για vdsl στο κέντρο της Ξάνθης είναι μόνο αυτές που δείχνει ο χάρτης ?

----------


## griniaris

> Οι καμπινες για vdsl στο κέντρο της Ξάνθης είναι μόνο αυτές που δείχνει ο χάρτης ?


Οχι απαραιτητα.   Μπορει να ειναι γεματο απο καμπινες... αλλα να μην πηγε καποιος να τις καταχωρησει. 

Ειναι καθαρα εθελοντικη προσπαθεια.

----------


## ChriZ

> Νέες εταιρίες
> Για Αττική:
> https://www.arcus.net.gr/%cf%85%cf%8...internet-feed/
> ......
> ...


Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, επειδή κάλεσα χθες, μου είπαν θα επικοινωνήσει τεχνικός μαζί μου και με πήρε σήμερα ένα πολύ εξυπηρετικό παληκάρι..
Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:
Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ασχολείται βασικά με επιχειρήσεις. Μπορούν να δώσουν και σε οικιακούς χρήστες όμως.Υπάρχει κανονικά συμβόλαιο, δεν είναι υπηρεσία μήνα-μήναΤην εγκατάσταση από την ταράτσα προς το σπίτι την κάνει ο πελάτης με δικό του ηλεκτρολόγο. Από την εταιρία έρχονται για να τοποθετήσουν την κεραία και να τη ρυθμίσουνΤο κόστος του εξοπλισμού είναι €150 και μετά το πέρας του συμβολαίου ο εξοπλισμός μένει στον πελάτη.Η κεραία που βάζουν, αν κατάλαβα καλά, είναι η Cambium ePMP Force 300-25Η IP που παίρνει ο πελάτης είναι public (δεν ρώτησα αν είναι και static, το ξέχασα..  :Embarassed: )Η υπηρεσία είναι συμμετρική 10/10, 20/20, 30/30 κλπΕνδεικτικά ρώτησα για 10/10 και το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 70+ΦΠΑ

Ενδεχομένως να είναι κατάλληλη η υπηρεσία τους ακόμη και ως μοναδική λύση, από θέμα αξιοπιστίας, αλλά λόγω κόστους δεν νομίζω πως είναι βολική για οικιακούς χρήστες.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μου φάνηκε σαν ενδιαφέρουσα επιλογή, για όποιον δεν έχει άλλες επιλογές, έχει ανάγκη για συμμετρικό ίντερνετ και δεν έχει θέμα με το επιπλέον κόστος.
Εγώ πάντως θα την έχω στα υπόψη
Αυτά..

----------


## erik37

Για Ξάνθη:
https://bluew.gr

----------


## junior147

Πολύ καλές τιμές για τα προγράμματα που δίνει

----------


## Jimboss

Ξερει κανεις αν επιτρεπονται οι κεραιες στις ταρατσες; Γιατι πριν καποια χρονια απαγορευονταν

----------


## BillyVan

Εξαρταται τι κεραια.

Για δες εδω

https://keraies.eett.gr/KathgoriopoihshKK.php

----------


## stamka

> Ξερει κανεις αν επιτρεπονται οι κεραιες στις ταρατσες; Γιατι πριν καποια χρονια απαγορευονταν


στο Δημο μου πάντως ξήλωσαν οσες ηταν κοντα σε σχολεία κτλ και της βγαζουν εκτος κατοικημένων περιοχων

----------


## jkoukos

> Ξερει κανεις αν επιτρεπονται οι κεραιες στις ταρατσες; Γιατι πριν καποια χρονια απαγορευονταν


Σε ποιες κεραίες ακριβώς λες ότι παλιά απαγορευόταν; Ουδέποτε σε αυτές που δουλεύουν στην ελεύθερη προς χρήση ζώνη συχνοτήτων ISM, δηλαδή τα γνωστά ασύρματη δίκτυα WLAN.
Μοναδική υποχρέωση και περιορισμός, είναι το ύψος του ιστού στον οποίο θα τοποθετηθούν και η μέγιστη εκπομπή ισχύος ανάλογα την μπάντα λειτουργίας.

----------


## kostasbmw

μιας και γινεται κουβεντα και ειμαι στη skytelecom περιοχη ορεινα μαντρια Αρκαδιας για 1 χρονο με 24/2 να πω και γω την αποψη μου

εξοπλισμος που χρεωνουν ειναι η κεραια ubiuiti litbean m5 και το μοντεμακι της tplink  + καλωδιο 

ειχα περιστασιακα καποιες διακοπες μετα τις 22.00  2-3 φορες πηρα τηλεφωνο και ηταν αναβαθμιση δικτυου

οι ταχυτητες ειναι αυτες που δινουν δεν εχω παρατηρησει τιποτα τρομερο σε αυξομειωσεις και η αποσταση που παιρνω σημα ειναι 7χιλ περιπου

επειδη δεν ειχα ιντερνετ καθολου και οτε καταφερε μετα απο 12 χρονια να φερει ιντερνετ ηταν μονοδρομος

σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και μεχρι να τελειωσει η συνδρομη τελος 2021 μπορει να ξεφυτρωσει και αλλος παροχος η να φτηνηνουν τα 35 και 50αρια πακετα στους υφισταμενους πελατες

επειδη βλεπω μερικοι αναρωτιουνται για τη καλυψη  ,αν ερθουν και δεν πιανει τα παιρνουν και φευγουν,αλλα ξερω οτι πανε απο πριν στη περιοχη και τσεκαρουν με πεδιομετρο γιαυτο και λενε με σιγουρια αν σε καλυπτουν η οχι

μεχρι τωρα φαινονται αξιοπιστοι ....η συνεχεια θα δειξει

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> μιας και γινεται κουβεντα και ειμαι στη skytelecom περιοχη ορεινα μαντρια Αρκαδιας για 1 χρονο με 24/2 να πω και γω την αποψη μου
> 
> εξοπλισμος που χρεωνουν ειναι η κεραια ubiuiti litbean m5 και το μοντεμακι της tplink  + καλωδιο 
> 
> ειχα περιστασιακα καποιες διακοπες μετα τις 22.00  2-3 φορες πηρα τηλεφωνο και ηταν αναβαθμιση δικτυου
> 
> οι ταχυτητες ειναι αυτες που δινουν δεν εχω παρατηρησει τιποτα τρομερο σε αυξομειωσεις και η αποσταση που παιρνω σημα ειναι 7χιλ περιπου
> 
> επειδη δεν ειχα ιντερνετ καθολου και οτε καταφερε μετα απο 12 χρονια να φερει ιντερνετ ηταν μονοδρομος
> ...


πολυ χαιρομαι που ακουω οτι υπαρχει αξιοπιστια διοτι ειχα διαβασει πολλα αρνητικα σχολια εδω! . ο οτε εφερε μετα απο 12 χρονια ιντερνετ στην περιοχη σου ορεινα μαντρια Αρκαδιας και δεν τον επελεξες και πηγες sky telecom ; ή δεν ειχε καλη ταχυτητα ιντερνετ; διοτι απο οσο θυμαμαι το double προγραμμα της intertelecom δινει μονο 60 λεπτα προς κινητα και θεωρω οτι ειναι λιγα. Με τον αερα δεν ειχες προβληματα; με αποσυνδεσεις ή με κακη ταχυτητα;

----------


## utp

Για Εύβοια υπάρχει κάποιος αξιόπιστος πάροχος?

----------


## erik37

Νέοι πάροχοι για Αττική:
https://www.boxibit.gr
https://www.arcus.net.gr
Νέος πάροχος για Θεσσαλονίκη:
https://avtech.com.gr/
Για Έδεσσα, Νάουσα:
https://fibernet.com.gr

----------


## junior147

Στην Έδεσσα έχει πολύ καλή τιμή. Οι άλλοι είναι πολύ ακριβοί

----------


## erik37

Για Κρήτη (Νομό Λασιθίου):
https://citilink.gr/

----------


## x_undefined

Τι τιμές είναι αυτές...

----------


## erik37

Για Νομό Αιτωλοακαρνανίας
https://westbroadband.gr/
Για Θεσσαλονίκη
https://thalisike.gr/index.php/wisp/

----------


## giorgoskokk

Είναι απλά τα πράγματα.
Καμία εταιρία δεν σκέφτηκε την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας και τον άμοιρο καταναλωτή.
Όταν η fiber 100 στη vodafone (μαζί με τηλέφωνο με απεριόριστα λεπτά προς σταθερά και 360' προς κινητά Ελλάδος & διεθνή σταθερά 45 χωρών) έχει λιανική 27,50€ και οι wisp έχουν π.χ. η skytelecom την 24/2 17,90€ χωρίς τηλέφωνο (και θεωρείται και ο πιο οικονομικός πάροχος ασύρματου αν εξαιρέσεις wisp στη βόρεια Ελλάδα όπως π.χ. optiland και bluew που έχουν ανταγωνιστικές φτηνές τιμές) τότε μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί ξεφυτρώνουν σαν μανιτάρια.
Αυτός που έχει οπτική ίνα κοντά του θα επιλέξει καλωδιακό πάροχο με γρήγορο internet σε πολύ οικονομική τιμή. Οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν διαθεσιμότητα μόνο adsl θα πληρώνουν περίπου τα ίδια με τους προηγούμενους και θα βολεύονται ενώ αυτοί που βρίσκονται εκτός οργανωμένου δικτύου (δηλαδή δεν έχουν κολώνες) παρακαλάνε τον τοπικό wisp να τους συνδέσει.
Στην Ελλάδα πάντα θα υπάρχει διαχωρισμός των περιοχών. Στην Ιπποκράτειο Πολιτεία δεν υπάρχει καν καλωδιακό δίκτυο π.χ. οπότε μονόδρομος internet μέσω 4G/5G ή μέσω ασύρματου παρόχου (προς το παρόν μόνο η Skytelecom έχει κάνει το βήμα).

----------


## erik37

Για Χανιά:
https://www.wlan.gr/

----------


## erik37

Για Βέροια:
https://fibernet.com.gr

----------


## dtravlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Εδώ και 6 μήνες έχω bigblu 30 και η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Ψάχνω να γυρίσω σε wisp και μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει τη novelcomm και τη freetoconnect.
Καλύτερη βρίσκω τη novelcomm αλλά από τιμές τσούζει. 75 ευρώ για 50άρα είναι αρκετά πιστεύω. 
Έχετε κάποια άλλη πρόταση;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## griniaris

Θελεις να γραψεις σε ποια περιοχη εισαι ?  

Γιατι αλλιως δεν νομιζω να μπορει καποιος να σου προτεινει λυσεις .

----------


## kkouvidis

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.Θα ήθελα να πεί κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία απο κάποιον πάροχο απο τις Μικρές Κυκλάδες και πιο συγκεκριμένα απο την Δονούσα ενα νησί δίπλα στην Νάξο.Ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει κάποια εταιρεία με κάλυψη δικτύου για το συγκεκριμένο νησί.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## BillyVan

Νομιζω οτι με την ελευση του 4g 5g τα μηνιαια κόστη που διαβαζω απο wisp ειναι για γρηγορη αναπροσαρμογη προς τα κατω.

----------


## netblues

> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.Θα ήθελα να πεί κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία απο κάποιον πάροχο απο τις Μικρές Κυκλάδες και πιο συγκεκριμένα απο την Δονούσα ενα νησί δίπλα στην Νάξο.Ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει κάποια εταιρεία με κάλυψη δικτύου για το συγκεκριμένο νησί.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ


Ποσους μονιμους κατοικους εχει η δονουσα το χειμωνα?
Τελειως απιθανο να εχει wisp. Απο 5g παιζει κατι?




> Νομιζω οτι με την ελευση του 4g 5g τα μηνιαια κόστη που διαβαζω απο wisp ειναι για γρηγορη αναπροσαρμογη προς τα κατω.


Δεν υπαρχει απολυτως κανενας λογος. Δεν εχουν πεσει τα κοστη, ουτε αυξηθηκε το διαθεσιμο bandwidth. Να κλεισουν μπορει.. να φτηνηνουν οχι

----------


## dtravlos

Η περιοχή μου είναι Σπάτα. 
Μέχρι στιγμής η skylink φαίνεται η πιο νορμαλ. 
Στη novelcomm θέλουν 600 ευρώ κοντά για αρχή + το μηνιαίο πάγιο. Δεν ξέρω τι όνειρο είδαν. 
Έχω απεριόριστο internet στο κινητό οπότε όταν θέλω να παίξω το κάνω hotspot αλλά δεν είναι σταθερό το σήμα. 4g και 30-35mbps στην καλύτερη

----------


## giorgoskokk

Πολύ καλές τιμές η Skylink. Τις μείωσε;

----------


## kage

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Εδώ και 6 μήνες έχω bigblu 30 και η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Ψάχνω να γυρίσω σε wisp και μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει τη novelcomm και τη freetoconnect.
> Καλύτερη βρίσκω τη novelcomm αλλά από τιμές τσούζει. 75 ευρώ για 50άρα είναι αρκετά πιστεύω. 
> Έχετε κάποια άλλη πρόταση;
> Ευχαριστώ


για δωσε ινφο για Bigblu ειδα ειναι unlimited δορυφορικο !τι band + sat κλειδωνει?να υποθεσω οτι σερνεται την μερα? uploading?

----------


## geo51

Καλημέρα

Σε ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα στην Χαλκιδική λειτουργεί speed booster της cosmote μη ικανοποιητικά. Η επίγεια γραμμή δίνει μέχρι 8 Mbps αλλά γονατίζει τις ώρες αιχμής. Η σύνδεση με την κεραία GSM 4G (Άφυτος 8 km μακριά) είναι μέτρια και η θεωρητική ταχύτητα 60 Mbps δεν επιτυγχάνεται. Ο διαθέσιμος μηνιαίος όγκος των 100 Gb εξαντλείται γρήγορα.
Αναζητώ πάροχο ασύρματου ίντερνετ που δραστηριοποιείται στην περιοχή.
Θέλω να μάθω αν οι ενισχυτές σήματος κινητής τηλεφωνίας βελτιώνουν την ταχύτητα του internet.
Επίσης χρειάζομαι ένα ασύρματο λινκ τηλεφωνικής γραμμής για να συνδέσω την έξοδο τηλεφώνου του MODEM (που βρίσκεται εκτός κτιρίου) με την τηλεφωνική καλωδίωση του κτιρίου.

----------


## dtravlos

Για μένα είναι μέτρια έως καλά τις περισσότερες φορές. Αν δε σε νοιάζει το latency δε νομίζω να έχεις θέμα.

----------


## erik37

Νέος πάροχος Ηράκλειο Κρήτης: https://pronetworks.gr/

----------


## Antonis Gial

> Από 1.10.2017 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την περιοχή του Νομού Ηλείας ξεκινά η εταιρία *AmByte*  την παροχή ασύρματου internet.
> Η αρχική διαθεσιμότητα θα αφορά τις περιοχές: Λεχαινά, Γαστούνη, Αμαλιάδα, Πύργος.
> Το κόστος για σύνδεση 20(down)/4(up) και απεριόριστo bandwidth θα είναι 18€ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ και τέλους συνδρομητών 5%) για 24 μηνη σύνδεση και δωρεάν εγκατάσταση και παροχή εξοπλισμού.


καλησπερα φιλαρακι. Για περιοχες γυρω απο την Βαρδα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα?

- - - Updated - - -

Για νομο ηλειας υπαρχει παροχος ιντερνετ?

----------


## akisgr

Καλημερα εχει κανεις εμπειρια με skytelecom?  ακουω καλα λογια... για περιοχες εντος αττικης οτι δινει εγγυηση σταθερης ταχυτητας... ισχύει  πραγματι αυτο?

----------


## jap

Βεβαιώσου πρώτα ότι σε καλύπτουν. Εγώ είμαι για 1-2 οικ. τετράγωνα μέσα στον χάρτη κάλυψης, τηλεφωνικά μου είπαν δεν με καλύπτουν. Εγγυημένη υποτίθεται είναι η ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί πραγματική ταχύτητα. Βάζεις με το try and buy και αν είναι ΟΚ συνεχίζεις. Πώς γίνεται βέβαια αυτό αφού προϋποθέτει εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού θα πρέπει να στο εξηγήσουν, γράψε κι εδώ να ξέρουμε. Δεν σε εμποδίζει τίποτα να έχεις και γραμμή μέσω χαλκού παράλληλα.

----------


## ChriZ

15 διαφορετικές μπορείς να βάλεις, αρκεί να έχεις τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για να μπορείς να τις αξιοποιείς όλες (ή εν παση περιπτώσει αν έχεις σχεδιάσει το πως θα τις αξιοποιήσεις)

- - - Updated - - -

Η απάντησή μου αφορά ερώτηση που δεν υπάρχει πλέον..

----------


## erik37

Νέα εταιρίας παροχής ασύρματου internet στην Κέρκυρα:
https://gobeyond.gr/
Για Ζάκυνθο:
https://zantewifi.gr/
http://www.zantenet.com/

----------


## giorgoskokk

Με τέτοιες τιμές που έχουν όποιον τσιμπήσουν. Αν δεν προσαρμόσουν τις τιμές ανάλογα με τους κλασικούς παρόχους δεν νομίζω ότι θα επιβιώσουν...
Αυτή τη στιγμή η 100/10 έχει 26€ με απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλους στην Wind. Αντίστοιχη τιμή και στη Nova.
Μόνο αν δεν υπάρχει καλωδιακός πάροχος αλλιώς δε συμφέρει με τίποτα...

----------


## bomberb17

Περιοχή Χαλκίδας υπάρχει τίποτα;

----------


## x_undefined

> https://zantewifi.gr/
> http://www.zantenet.com/


Και κανείς από τους 2 δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει το ΦΠΑ στις αναγραφόμενες τιμές όπως οφείλει. Για να δούμε αν θα χαρεί η ΕΕΤΤ με αυτό.

----------


## kmpatra

Νέος πάροχος για Πάτρα
http://www.airmagic.gr/

----------


## erik37

H εταιρία iwifi.gr πλέον καλύπτει νομό Αχαΐας (πιθανότατα σε συνεργασία με Fibair) αλλά και την περιοχή της Ναυπάκτου.

----------


## Zogras

Θα με ενδιέφερε να ανοίξω μια τέτοιου είδους επιχείρηση στην Μαγνησία . Ξέρω αρκετούς που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα αλλά κυρίως κίνητρο να έρθει κάποιος σε μας θα είναι οι πιο φτηνές τιμές. θα κάνω αίτηση σε πρόγραμμα επιχορήγησης νέας επιχείρησης και γενικά πιστεύω οτι έχω μεγάλες πιθανότητες να γίνω δεκτός. Θα ήθελα γνώμες σχετικά με την ιδέα και αν γνωρίζει κανείς αν δεν υπολογίζω κάτι που θα το κάνει κακή ιδέα. Γενικά σαν τοποθεσία είναι ιδανική. Τώρα με τις άδειες κλπ δεν ξερω πόσο χρόνο παίρνουν. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τον τομέα θα ήθελα άτομα για συνεργασία και φυσικά κάθε πληροφορία και βοήθεια απο άτομα που γνωρίζουν είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## griniaris

Κανε πρωτα μια ερευνα αγορας για το ποσο θα σου κοστισει η προσβαση στο δικτυο . 
Επισης θα χρειαστεις νομικο τμημα βαρβατο , ακριβα μηχανηματα κλπ κλπ 
Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι βιωσιμο .

Μην θεωρεις οτι ειναι απλο οπως το να μοιραζεις το wifi του σπιτιου .  

Υπαρχουν νηματα με αυτο που ρωτας.....και καταληξαμε στο οτι δεν συμφερει .

----------


## tsigarid

Σίγουρα μιλάς για startup, όχι για ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, σωστά; Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο μόνος σου.

----------


## Άρης13

> Θα με ενδιέφερε να ανοίξω μια τέτοιου είδους επιχείρηση στην Μαγνησία . Ξέρω αρκετούς που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα αλλά κυρίως κίνητρο να έρθει κάποιος σε μας θα είναι οι πιο φτηνές τιμές. θα κάνω αίτηση σε πρόγραμμα επιχορήγησης νέας επιχείρησης και γενικά πιστεύω οτι έχω μεγάλες πιθανότητες να γίνω δεκτός. Θα ήθελα γνώμες σχετικά με την ιδέα και αν γνωρίζει κανείς αν δεν υπολογίζω κάτι που θα το κάνει κακή ιδέα. Γενικά σαν τοποθεσία είναι ιδανική. Τώρα με τις άδειες κλπ δεν ξερω πόσο χρόνο παίρνουν. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τον τομέα θα ήθελα άτομα για συνεργασία και φυσικά κάθε πληροφορία και βοήθεια απο άτομα που γνωρίζουν είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!


Αρχικά θα πρέπει να δεις από που μπορείς να αγοράσεις υπηρεσία για να κάνεις μεταπώληση. Δεύτερον θα πρέπει να δεις σημεία ώστε να βάλεις τις κεραίες σου και να έχεις καλή οπτική επαφή με τους υποψήφιους πελάτες σου.

Ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς για μηχανήματα κλπ γράψε εδώ

Επίσης απ'όσο ξέρω υπάρχει ήδη ένας πάροχος (wisp) εκεί στον Βόλο!

----------


## erik37

Νέος πάροχος στην περιοχή των Μεγάρων.
https://www.mourtzoukoswisp.com/

----------


## Hedab

Επειδη στην περιοχη μου με χαλκο δεν παιζει πανω 6 μπβς για Νομο Πιεριας (λεπτοκαρυα) ξερουμε κανα παροχο ασυρματου;

----------


## giorgoskokk

> Νέος πάροχος στην περιοχή των Μεγάρων.
> https://www.mourtzoukoswisp.com/


Εξωπραγματικές τιμές εν έτει 2022 και παρωχημένες ταχύτητες. 
Δίνει ακόμα 4down/2upload αν είναι δυνατόν με 15€!!!
Και την 40/10 την έχει 40€ όταν η vodafone τη δίνει 19,65€ και με τηλεφωνία!!!!
Επιτέλους πρέπει να βάλουνε μυαλό και οι πάροχοι ασύρματου internet.

----------


## ChriZ

Μην ξεχνάς ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές κάποιοι που έχουν adsl και είναι μακριά από AK μπορεί να έχουν 4down και λιγότερο από 1 up, ενώ η τιμή της adsl δεν είναι χαμηλότερη από 15ευρώ.
Για κάποιον που είναι τέτοια περίπτωση το 4/2 μάλλον καλή τιμή είναι. Για τα 40ευρώ του 40/10 μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω, ίσως λίγο χαμηλότερα θα ήταν πιο λογικό, μιας και τα 10 upload τα έχεις με 100άρα που οι μεγάλοι τη δίνουν με λιγότερο από 40ευρώ. 
Αλλά πάλι, εαν έχει VDSL/FTTH διαθεσιμότητα κάποιος δεν θα πάει σε wisp. Θα πάει αυτός που δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή, ούτε καν αξιοπρεπές δίκτυο κινητής. 
Και ο μικρός wisp δεν είναι vodafone να έχει χώμα τιμές.
Έκανε μια επένδυση και θέλει κάπως να την αποσβέσει με τους λίγους πελάτες που θα αποκτήσει..

----------


## Stathis_P

Καλησπερα , ελπιζω να γραφω στο σωστό μέρος. Θα ήθελα σε απομακρυσμένο μέρος internet και διάφοροι πάροχοι συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της cosmote, με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν είναι εφικό για σταθερό. Η cosmote που πρότεινε internet μεσω κινητής τηλεφωνίας , με απεριόριστα data και δίκτυο 5g , με 38ευρω/μηνα +50 ευρω τη συσκευή προεραιτικά. Στη vodafone δε ρωτησα ακομα αλλα στο site της ειδα περιορισμένα data, κατι που δε θα ήταν επιθυμητό.Σε wind δε θελω να παω. Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: Η τιμή που μου είπαν στην cosmote ειναι μεχρι την παρασκευή, θεωρείτε πως είναι καλή ή είναι το κλασικό κόλπο black friday , δηλαδή προσφορές να 'χαμε να λεγαμε? Ρωτάω γιατι τυχαίνει να προκύπτει τώρα εν όψει black friday η ανάγκη για internet κινητής και δεν είχα νωρίτερα επαφή με τιμές σε αυτό το θέμα. Στη vodafone λετε αξίζει να ρωτήσω για απο άποψη σήματος; Η περιοχή είναι παραλιακή και δεν έχει το καλύτερο σήμα , απο κοσμοτέ υπάρχει η απαραίτητη κάλυψη, δεν ξέρω όμως για ταχύτητες. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλησπερα , ελπιζω να γραφω στο σωστό μέρος. Θα ήθελα σε απομακρυσμένο μέρος internet και διάφοροι πάροχοι συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της cosmote, με ενημέρωσαν πως δεν είναι εφικό για σταθερό. Η cosmote που πρότεινε internet μεσω κινητής τηλεφωνίας , με απεριόριστα data και δίκτυο 5g , με 38ευρω/μηνα +50 ευρω τη συσκευή προεραιτικά. Στη vodafone δε ρωτησα ακομα αλλα στο site της ειδα περιορισμένα data, κατι που δε θα ήταν επιθυμητό.Σε wind δε θελω να παω. Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: Η τιμή που μου είπαν στην cosmote ειναι μεχρι την παρασκευή, θεωρείτε πως είναι καλή ή είναι το κλασικό κόλπο black friday , δηλαδή προσφορές να 'χαμε να λεγαμε? Ρωτάω γιατι τυχαίνει να προκύπτει τώρα εν όψει black friday η ανάγκη για internet κινητής και δεν είχα νωρίτερα επαφή με τιμές σε αυτό το θέμα. Στη vodafone λετε αξίζει να ρωτήσω για απο άποψη σήματος; Η περιοχή είναι παραλιακή και δεν έχει το καλύτερο σήμα , απο κοσμοτέ υπάρχει η απαραίτητη κάλυψη, δεν ξέρω όμως για ταχύτητες. 
> Ευχαριστώ


Η σχετική ενότητα για την ασύρματη ευρυζωνικότητα είναι εδώ.
Αυτό το θέμα αφορά μόνο σε wisp
Καλύτερα να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα εκεί.

----------


## giorgoskokk

> Μην ξεχνάς ότι σε κάποιες περιοχές κάποιοι που έχουν adsl και είναι μακριά από AK μπορεί να έχουν 4down και λιγότερο από 1 up, ενώ η τιμή της adsl δεν είναι χαμηλότερη από 15ευρώ.
> Για κάποιον που είναι τέτοια περίπτωση το 4/2 μάλλον καλή τιμή είναι. Για τα 40ευρώ του 40/10 μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω, ίσως λίγο χαμηλότερα θα ήταν πιο λογικό, μιας και τα 10 upload τα έχεις με 100άρα που οι μεγάλοι τη δίνουν με λιγότερο από 40ευρώ. 
> Αλλά πάλι, εαν έχει VDSL/FTTH διαθεσιμότητα κάποιος δεν θα πάει σε wisp. Θα πάει αυτός που δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή, ούτε καν αξιοπρεπές δίκτυο κινητής. 
> Και ο μικρός wisp δεν είναι vodafone να έχει χώμα τιμές.
> Έκανε μια επένδυση και θέλει κάπως να την αποσβέσει με τους λίγους πελάτες που θα αποκτήσει..


H επένδυση που έκανε ένας wisp είναι πολύ μικρότερου κόστους από τις επενδύσεις των κλασικών παρόχων που σκάβουν για να περάσουν υπόγεια οπτικές ίνες.
Κατ'εμέ θα έπρεπε το 50αρι να είχε 25€ και όχι 40€.

----------


## griniaris

> H επένδυση που έκανε ένας wisp είναι πολύ μικρότερου κόστους από τις επενδύσεις των κλασικών παρόχων που σκάβουν για να περάσουν υπόγεια οπτικές ίνες.
> Κατ'εμέ θα έπρεπε το 50αρι να είχε 25€ και όχι 40€.


καλα τα γραφεις .  Αλλα αν το παμε αναλογικα το υψος της επενδυσης , παει αντιστροφως αναλογα για τον wisp , καθως ΔΕΝ εχει ετοιμο πελατολογιο. 
Επισης λογω μεγεθους , ενα μικρο ποσοστο απληρωτων συνδρομων μπορει να τον πληξει σημαντικα . 
Σε αντιθεση με τους μεγαλους που εχουν ταμειακο αποθεμα .
Ειναι τοσα πολλα που πρεπει να λαβουμε υποψιν μας για να βγει σωστο αποτελεσμα .

Anyway , ξεφευγουμε απο τον σκοπο του νηματος . 
Παντως ΔΕΝ ειναι ευκολη υποθεση να στηθει ενας βιωσιμος wisp .

----------


## giorgoskokk

Πάντως για να ξεφυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια οι πάροχοι wisp δεν νομίζω ότι το κάνουν για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις προβληματικές περιοχές. Μυρίστηκαν κενό στην αγορά, μικρό κόστος επένδυσης και τρέχουν (και καλά κάνουν στο κάτω κάτω) να στήσουν επιχειρήσεις για να κερδοφορήσουν.

----------


## erik37

H Skytelecom κοιτώντας προφανώς τον ανταγωνισμό ήδη αναπροσάρμοσε τις τιμές της.
https://skytelecom.gr/kathgoria-programmata/home/
Πλέον το 35/3 κοστίζει 21,90€ και το 50/5 27,90€.

----------


## BillyVan

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι 

θα μπορουσες να αποφύγεις την πρωτη προταση και το ποστ σου να ειναι ενημερωτικο 

και οχι διαφημιστικό.

----------


## giorgoskokk

> H Skytelecom κάνοντας ένα βήμα προς τα μπροστά και κοιτώντας τον ανταγωνισμό ήδη αναπροσάρμοσε τις τιμές της.
> https://skytelecom.gr/kathgoria-programmata/home/
> Πλέον το 35/3 κοστίζει 21,90€ και το 50/5 27,90€.


Για να δούμε θα ξυπνήσουν και οι άλλοι wisp που έχουν το 15/1 ακόμα 25€!!!!

----------


## alex27

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Νέος στο forum.
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν συνδεδεμένοι συνδρομητές της Skytelecom στην Κόρινθο και αν παρατηρούνται προβλήματα γενικά στη σύνδεση στην περιοχή.
Είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια σε άλλο πάροχο ασύρματου internet, σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος.
Ωστόσο με 27,90€ είδα ότι στην Skytelecom μπορώ να έχω 50/5. Τώρα πληρώνω 31,00€ για 30/2.

----------


## giorgoskokk

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Νέος στο forum.
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν συνδεδεμένοι συνδρομητές της Skytelecom στην Κόρινθο και αν παρατηρούνται προβλήματα γενικά στη σύνδεση στην περιοχή.
> Είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια σε άλλο πάροχο ασύρματου internet, σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος.
> Ωστόσο με 27,90€ είδα ότι στην Skytelecom μπορώ να έχω 50/5. Τώρα πληρώνω 31,00€ για 30/2.


Με 30,69€ (ίσως και λιγότερα αν παζαρέψεις) η Vodafone σου δίνει απεριόριστα σε όλα (+3€ αν πάρεις και δεύτερη κάρτα).
Άρα με 33,69€ έχεις 5G internet σπίτι (200mbps+) και κινητό με όλα απεριόριστα. 
Γιατί να πληρώνεις 31,00€ για 30/2 εν έτει 2022; 
Έπρεπε ήδη να είχες φύγει! Αν δεν προσαρμόσουν τις τιμές οι wisp κοντά στις τιμές των κλασικών παρόχων δεν νομίζω ότι θα τους μείνουν και πελάτες μελλοντικά.

----------


## griniaris

> Με 30,69€ (ίσως και λιγότερα αν παζαρέψεις) η Vodafone σου δίνει απεριόριστα σε όλα (+3€ αν πάρεις και δεύτερη κάρτα).
> Άρα με 33,69€ έχεις 5G internet σπίτι (200mbps+) και κινητό με όλα απεριόριστα.


Σε ποιο προγραμμα αναφερεσαι ?  Δεν βρηκα κατι με απεριοριστο ιντερνετ αυτη την τιμη .

----------


## Kostinos

> Σε ποιο προγραμμα αναφερεσαι ?  Δεν βρηκα κατι με απεριοριστο ιντερνετ αυτη την τιμη .


https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/symvolaio/c-100159/

----------


## griniaris

> https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/symvolaio/c-100159/


39€/μηνα εχει . 

Τεσπα . Ειμαστε ηδη εκτος θεματος.

----------


## giorgoskokk

30,69€
https://www.getaline.gr/Vodafone/Pro...RoCbB8QAvD_BwE

και μέχρι 26.11.2022 το είχε 29,90€ χωρίς σταθερή και 27,20€ με σταθερή Vodafone.

----------


## griniaris

> 30,69€
> https://www.getaline.gr/Vodafone/Pro...RoCbB8QAvD_BwE
> 
> και μέχρι 26.11.2022 το είχε 29,90€ χωρίς σταθερή και 27,20€ με σταθερή Vodafone.





ΜΕ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΤΙΜΗ .

----------


## giorgoskokk

Anyway αυτό είναι στο site.
Γενικά στα 29,90€ το δίνουν τηλεφωνικά απ'ότι ξέρω κι από γνωστούς ενώ μερικοί το πήραν και πιο φτηνά.
Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο νήμα εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ited-Extra-SIM
Εγώ εξέθεσα ότι είναι απαράδεκτο εν έτει 2022 βαδίζοντας προς το 2023 οι πάροχοι ασύρματου internet να έχουν σχεδόν διπλάσιες τιμές από τους κλασικούς παρόχους.

----------


## alex27

Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματική κατάσταση στις τιμές των ασύρματων παρόχων. Εκμεταλλεύονται την "αμεσότητα" στη σύνδεση και την άμεση διαθεσιμότητα σε αντίθεση με τους καλωδιακούς παρόχους, που μπορεί να μην έχει διαθέσιμη θύρα η περιοχή σου ή αν ζητήσεις οπτική ίνα να περιμένεις το συνεργείο 4-5 μήνες να σου φέρει fiber στο σπίτι. Μία τέτοια περίπτωση βιώνω κι εγώ και γι'αυτό έχω πακέτο 30/2 σε εταιρία wisp. Απλά είδα ότι ο ανταγωνιστής wisp στην περιοχή μου Skytelecom δίνει με 27,90€ γραμμή 50/5.

----------


## giorgoskokk

> Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Νέος στο forum.
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν συνδεδεμένοι συνδρομητές της Skytelecom στην Κόρινθο και αν παρατηρούνται προβλήματα γενικά στη σύνδεση στην περιοχή.
> Είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια σε άλλο πάροχο ασύρματου internet, σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος.
> Ωστόσο με 27,90€ είδα ότι στην Skytelecom μπορώ να έχω 50/5. Τώρα πληρώνω 31,00€ για 30/2.


Nα, άλλη μια καλή λύση αν σε φτάνουν τα 300GB το μήνα. Με 19,35€ καθάρισες κι αν δεν είσαι σε προβληματική περιοχή μπορείς να έχεις και ταχύτητες κοντά στα 100mbps.
https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/intern...hero/c-200129/

----------

